# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  διαιρετης τασεως !!!

## nio-4-

καλησπερα σας,

   να κανω μια ερωτηση ισως η ποιο γελια ερωτηση που μπορει να απευθυνει κανενας σε ηλεκτρονικο,

  εχω μια ταση , την ρυθμιζω εγω και την θελω στα 1000v , η ενταση ρευματος χωρις φορτιο είναι 200uA. Τωρα εγω θελω να κανω εναν διαιρετη τασης ο οπόιος θα εχει μια πτωση τασης ανα αντίσταση 150v και θα εχει 100uA μεγιστο ρευμα (θα πρεπει να περιορισω το ρευμα στα 100uA η δεν χρειάζεται???   :Cursing: ) 

κανοντας το κυκλωμα της εικόνας με 100kΩ καθε αντισταση βλεπω καταρχας συνολικη τάση 254V (ενω χωρις φορτιο ρυθμιζω την ταση εξόδου στα 1000v)

τι λαθος κανω??????  :Cursing:

----------


## VaselPi

1. Γιάννη (*nio-4*), o διαιρέτης σου είναι ενός φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με 10 δυνόδους. Τα 150 βολτ ανά αντίσταση, είναι μάλλον νορμάλ, που σημαίνει, ότι η υψηλή τάση πρέπει να είναι 10x150 V=1500 V και όχι 1000 V. 
2. Αν τώρα υποθέσουμε ότι το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη είναι 150 μΑ, τότε οι αντιστάσεις του διαιρέτη πρέπει να είναι από 1 ΜΩ και όχι 100 κΩ. 
3. Αν όμως, για κάποιον λόγο οι αντιστάσεις πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι 100 κΩ, τότε θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις άλλο τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης, ικανό να παράγει πολύ σταθερή τάση 1500 βολτ και ρεύμα 1,5 mA.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (09-02-18)

----------


## nio-4-

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βασιλειε. Αυτό που ανέβασα είναι το πρότυπο που λέει ότι ταιριάζει με τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη μου   στα datasheets που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής. Η δικιά μου είναι 11 δυνοδων και Μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι θα σου στείλω την σελίδα που αναλύει τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη γιατί όλο το  pdf είναι μεγάλο και βαρύ. Λέει ότι το μέγιστο ρεύμα της ανόδου είναι 100 uA και μέγιστη τάση ανόδου καθόδου 1000v ή 1500v (μάλλον το πρώτο ) .
Για τις αντιστάσεις απλά προτείνει 100κΩ αλλά όχι στην αναλυση της PMT.
Αν αυξήσω την τάση λες να έχω 150 v  ανά αντίσταση?  Παντός θυμάμαι σίγουρα ότι κάνοντας τον διαιρετη με 1 MΩ είχα περίπου 80-100uA.
Εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει το ρεύμα ανόδου-  καθόδου Μόνο? Γιατί αυτό αναφέρει. ( και την τάση που δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς )

----------


## nio-4-

> 1. Γιάννη (*nio-4*), 
> 3....τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης, ικανό να παράγει πολύ σταθερή τάση 1500 βολτ και ρεύμα 1,5 mA.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασιλειε, πες μου λίγο να ξεκαθαρίσω το βασικότερο στα ηλεκτρονικά, το ρεύμα που θέλει κάθε κύκλωμα και ιδιαίτερα κάτι σαν αυτό που απαιτεί μέγιστο όριο ρεύματος,  Θα πρέπει το τροφοδοτικό μου (Το οποίο εν προκειμένω είναι για να τροφοδοτεί PMT's ) και έχω μετρήσει είχε μέχρι και 300 uA  έξοδο Χωρίς φορτίο,ι θα πρέπει να περιορίζω το ρεύμα του για να μην κάψει ή θα παρουσιάσει βλάβη στην  PMT Αφού παράγει παραπάνω ένταση??

----------


## VaselPi

_Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βασιλειε. Αυτό που ανέβασα είναι το πρότυπο που λέει ότι ταιριάζει με τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη μου στα datasheets που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής. Η δικιά μου είναι 11 δυνοδων και Μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι θα σου στείλω την σελίδα που αναλύει τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη γιατί όλο το pdf είναι μεγάλο και βαρύ. Λέει ότι το μέγιστο ρεύμα της ανόδου είναι 100 uA και μέγιστη τάση ανόδου καθόδου 1000v ή 1500v (μάλλον το πρώτο ) .
Για τις αντιστάσεις απλά προτείνει 100κΩ αλλά όχι στην αναλυση της PMT.
Αν αυξήσω την τάση λες να έχω 150 v ανά αντίσταση? Παντός θυμάμαι σίγουρα ότι κάνοντας τον διαιρετη με 1 MΩ είχα περίπου 80-100uA.
Εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει το ρεύμα ανόδου- καθόδου Μόνο? Γιατί αυτό αναφέρει. ( και την τάση που δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς ) 


_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.  

1. Γιάννη, στην Ηλεκτρονική, τα πάντα περιστρέφονται γύρο από το νόμο του Ωμ. 
Έτσι, η φράση: "παράγει ρεύμα 300 μΑ δίχως φορτίο" - δεν έχει νόημα, διότι δίχως φορτίο, το ρεύμα είναι πάντα μηδέν. Η σωστή πρόταση έχει ως εξής: Στα 1100 βολτ, όταν το φορτίο ήταν 11 φορές το 1 ΜΩ, δηλαδή 11 ΜΩ, το ρεύμα ήταν 100 μΑ (I=U/R). 

Τα 300 μΑ που αναφέρεις,  είναι το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να σου παρέχει το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης. Αυτό σημαίνει, ότι στα 1100 βολτ, για να είναι το ρεύμα 300 μΑ, η συνολική αντίσταση του διαιρέτη πρέπει να είναι R=U/I=1100V/300μA=3,66 ΜΩ. Επομένως, η μία αντίσταση του διαιρέτη πρέπει να είναι 11 φορές μικρότερη. Αν τις κάνεις, για παράδειγμα, 22 φορές μικρότερες (σύνολο 3,66/2 ΜΩ), θα σου καεί το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης, καθώς εσύ του ζητάς 600 μΑ, ενώ αυτό μπορεί να σου προσφέρει, το πολύ, 300 μΑ.  

2. Στο θέμα μας. 
Στο κύκλωμα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή κυκλοφορούν 2 ρεύματα. Το πρώτο ρεύμα είναι το εξωτερικό, δηλαδή αυτό που ρέει στη γραμμή του διαιρέτη και έχει σταθερή τιμή, για παράδειγμα, 100 μΑ. Η τιμή αυτή εξαρτάται μόνο από την τιμή της υψηλής τάσης και τη συνολικής αντίστασης του διαιρέτη. Έτσι, αν η συνολική αντίσταση είναι 11 ΜΩ και η τάση που παράγει το τροφοδοτικό είναι 1100 βολτ, το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη, σύμφωνα με τον Ωμ, θα είναι 100 μΑ. 
Το δεύτερο ρεύμα είναι το φωτόρευμα, το οποίο εξαρτάται από την ένταση του φωτός που προσπίπτει στη φωτοκάθοδο. Στο σκοτάδι, το ρεύμα αυτό είναι μηδέν, αν εξαιρέσουμε το ρεύμα σκότους, που είναι πολύ μικρό. 
Το φωτόρευμα είναι εσωτερικό και ρέει μεταξύ των δυνόδων, αλλά έχει την εξής ιδιαιτερότητα-η τιμή του διαφέρει σε διάφορα σημεία του πολλαπλασιαστή ηλεκτρονίων. Για παράδειγμα, αν το φως δημιουργεί στην κάθοδο 1000 ηλεκτρόνια το δευτερόλεπτο, αυτά, κατευθυνόμενα προς τις δυνόδους με ενέργειες 100 eV, στην τελευταία δύνοδο, ο αριθμός τους γίνεται 1000xσ11/s, όπου _σ_ είναι ο συντελεστής δευτερογενούς εκπομπής ηλεκτρονίων από τις επιφάνειες των δυνόδων (_σ_=3-4). 

3. Τα 100 μΑ της ανόδου σημαίνουν ότι η μέγιστη τιμή του φωτορεύματος που συλλέγεται από την άνοδο δεν πρέπει να υπερβεί τα 100 μΑ. Αν γίνει μεγαλύτερο, οι τρεις τελευταίοι δύνοδοι, όπου το φωτόρευμα έχει τη μεγαλύτερη τιμή-κινδυνεύουν να καταστραφούν (μειώνεται το _σ_)!

4. Ένας άλλος παράγων που επιβάλλει μείωση του φωτορεύματος (περιορισμό του φωτός) είναι το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη. Έτσι, αν στον δικό σου διαιρέτη το ρεύμα είναι 100 μΑ, προκειμένου οι τάσεις (τα 100 V) στις τελευταίες δυνόδους να μην επηρεαστούν από το φωτόρευμα (που ρέει και στον διαιρέτη, αλλά με αντίθετη φορά), το ανοδικό ρεύμα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή δεν πρέπει να υπερβεί του 5 % του ρεύματος του διαιρέτη, δηλαδή τα 5 μΑ! Σε αυτό αποβλέπει και η παρουσία των 4 πυκνωτών στις τελευταίες δυνόδους, όταν στον  φωτοπολλαπαλσιαστή προσπίπτουν στενή παλμοί φωτός, δηλαδή το φωτόρευμα είναι παλμικό. Σε λειτουργία d.c, αυτοί οι πυκνωτές είναι περιττοί. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (09-02-18)

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασιλειε,


καταρχας συγγνωμη για την καθυστερηση. Ανεβαζω τις εικονες που διευκρινυζουν και την μεγιστη ταση 2000v συνιστόμενη 1500v!!! ειχες δικαιο.


επισης δεν εχω λογια για την αναλυση!!! ευχαριστω πολυ θα αποθηκευσω αυτουσια την αναλυση σου να την εχω ως αρχειο!!!!!ως οδηγος εκμαθησης!!! καταλαβα παρα πολλα. 


επισης βγαζω τις 1MΩ αντιστασεις και σε λιγα λεπτα κανω τον διαιρετη τασης με 1MΩ / R και σου λεω πτωσεις τασεων , και την zener στα 150v που λεει δια την διοδο - 1η δυνοδο εχω μια στα 100V η ποιο μεγαλη μου + μια στα 75v η ποία κραταει λιγοτερη ταση απο τα 75v...

----------


## nio-4-

εχουμε νεαα,

   με διαιρετη 1ΜΩ/R, ανοδο προς 1ηδυνοδο ζενερ διοδο στα 100V και χωρις την αντισταση μετα τηην τελευταια δυνοδο οπως λεει το  κυκλωμα τη ς φωτο , 1ΜΩ χ 10 =10ΜΩ και ταση ρυθμισμενη στα 1500v(χωρις φορτιο , οπως συστείνει ν ρυθμιστει η πλακετα πριν κουμπωσει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης) εχω 80uΑ και πτωση τασεις 60v/ δυνοδο ειμαστε μακρια απο τα 150V/δυνοδο οπως προτεινει... recomented.

το τροφοδοτικο H.V. παραγει απο 0-2000v ,  τωρα εν φορτιο εχει τερματισει το τριμμερ  αλλα η  ταση στον διαιρετη κολλαει στα 745 v 

τι παιζει???

----------


## nio-4-

μετα απο διάφορους πηραματισμους/μετασχηματισμους του voltage divider κατεληξα στο εξης,
με δεδομενο την σταθερη υψηλη ταση εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου και συμφωνα με τον νομο του ωμ , μεταβάλλοντας την συνολικη αντίσταση του διαιρετη εχουμε μεταβολη της τάσεις εξόδου που τροφοδοτει τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη . Αρα, θα μπορουσα να βαλω 100KΩ αντιστασεις στον διαιρετη τασης (που συστήνεται καπου το ειδα μεσα στα data sheet , μπορει και στις σελιδες αυτες που ανεβασα) αρα 100ΚΩ χ 10 = 1ΜΩ + 85ΜΩ αντίσταση στην εξοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη , μετα την τελευταια δυνοδο (R Load??) οποτε θα είναι και οι δυο συνθηκες ικανοποιημενες.

διοτι:
                   με 10MΩ διαιρετης τασης εχω μεχρι   720 v 
                   με 75MΩ διαιρετης τασης εχω μεχρι 1000 v
                   με 85MΩ διαιρετης τασης εχω μεχρι 1250 v

τι προτεινεις Βασίλειε???

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη (*nio-4*), συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση. 
*1.* Καταρχάς, πρέπει να επιλέξεις πρώτα την τάση. Εφόσον η ΕΜΙ προτείνει 1500 V, εφάρμοσε στην πηγή υψηλής τάσης, την τάση 1500 V. 
*2.* Ο διαιρέτης. Τις αντιστάσεις τις επιλέγουμε λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις δυνατότητες της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. Αν Ιmax=300 μΑ, τότε φόρτωση της πηγής με 150 μΑ - είναι καλά. Αυτός ο όρος οδηγεί σε διαιρέτη με 10 αντιστάσεις του 1 ΜΩ και μία ζένερ στα 150 βολτ.
*3.* Η ζένερ παράγει τα 150 βολτ όταν διαρρέεται με ρεύμα της τάξης 1,5-3 mA. Όταν διαρρέεται με 150 μΑ, η τάση θα είναι λίγο μικρότερη των 150 V, αλλά όχι πολλή. 
*4.* Στο θέμα των τάσεων που μετράς. Υποψιάζομαι, ότι ο μετρητής σου έχει αντίσταση εισόδου 1 ΜΩ. Αυτό δεν είναι καλό, διότι σου δείχνει τη μισή τάση από την πραγματική, καθώς το μισό ρεύμα του διαιρέτη διακλαδώνεται προς τον μετρητή. Για παράδειγμα, αν σου δείχνει 70 βολτ, απουσία του μετρητή, η τάση εκεί είναι 140 βολτ. Τις τάσεις αυτές πρέπει να τις μετράς με μετρητή που έχει αντίσταση εισόδου 10 ΜΩ. Αλλά ακόμη και αυτός, την τάση θα τη δείχνει μειωμένη, ωστόσο μόνο κατά 10 %.
*5.* Για τον διαιρέτη με αντιστάσεις 100 κΩ (σύνολο 1 ΜΩ), θέλεις πηγή υψηλής τάσης στα 1500 βολτ, ικανή να σου παρέχει ρεύμα περίπου 1,5 mA. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (11-02-18)

----------


## nio-4-

ευχαριστω Βασιλειε,

1. Η ταση θα είναι 1500v 
4. οχι Βασιλειε, το πολυμετρο που εχω εχει μια αντισταση αλλαεκανα ιδικο probe  1GΩ η καπου στα ΜΩ, οπως και να έχει είναι τεσταρισμενος οτι μετράει σωστα τις υψηλες τασεις  συν του οτι μετρησα και με δυο αμπεροτσιμπιδες που εχουν εσωτερικα μαλλον σημασια εχε οτι διωουν σωστη ταση οπως το πολυμερο με τον  probe που εκανα

5. απλα ελεγα οτι αν βαλω 100KΩ να βαλω στο τελος πριν συνδεθει στην πλκετα μια αντισταση στα ΜΩ να καλυψω την διαφορα αλλα οκ θα βαλλω 1MΩ

----------


## VaselPi

_με δεδομενο την σταθερη υψηλη ταση εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου και συμφωνα με τον νομο του ωμ , μεταβάλλοντας την συνολικη αντίσταση του διαιρετη εχουμε μεταβολη της τάσεις εξόδου που τροφοδοτει τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη ._ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.  

Γιάννη, αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Αν η τάση είναι σταθερή, τότε μεταβάλλοντας τη συνολική αντίσταση του διαιρέτη, αυτό που μεταβάλλεται είναι όχι η τάση, αλλά το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το διαιρέτη. 
Έτσι, αν η πηγή παράγει 1500 βολτ, πρέπει να τα παράγει για όλες τις τιμές του ρεύματος, από 0 έως 300 μΑ. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση η πηγή υψηλής τάσης είναι σκάρτη, δηλαδή έχει μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση και αδυνατεί να κρατήσει την τάση σταθερή. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (11-02-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> _με δεδομενο την σταθερη υψηλη ταση εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου και συμφωνα με τον νομο του ωμ , μεταβάλλοντας την συνολικη αντίσταση του διαιρετη εχουμε μεταβολη της τάσεις εξόδου που τροφοδοτει τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη ._ 
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.  
> 
> Γιάννη, αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Αν η τάση είναι σταθερή, τότε μεταβάλλοντας τη συνολική αντίσταση του διαιρέτη, αυτό που μεταβάλλεται είναι όχι η τάση, αλλά το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το διαιρέτη. 
> Έτσι, αν η πηγή παράγει 1500 βολτ, πρέπει να τα παράγει για όλες τις τιμές του ρεύματος, από 0 έως 300 μΑ. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση η πηγή υψηλής τάσης είναι σκάρτη, δηλαδή έχει μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση και αδυνατεί να κρατήσει την τάση σταθερή. 
> Βασίλειος.



γραψε λαθος Βασιλη, και αυτο που ειπες θα το αποθηκευσω.... ως αρχειο , βασικες αρχες οι οποίες δεν μπηκαν ως σκεψεις... ευχαριστω και παλι...

περιμενω την Πεμπτη να ερθει η λυχνια .

να σου πω οτι στα datasheets που ανεβασαα της λυχνιας αναφερει οτι το μεγιστο ρευμα ειναι 100uA , αρα θα πρεπει να μειωσουμε τη ταση ή να αυξησουμε τις αντιστασεις  σωστα? γαιτι ειχες γραψει πριν για 150uA .

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, τα 100 μΑ αναφέρονται στο ρεύμα ανόδου, δηλαδή στο φωτόρευμα, το οποίο πρέπει να είναι πολύ μικρότερο από το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη. Την άνοδο τη φανταζόμαστε γειωμένη μέσω της ανοδικής αντίστασης, που δεν διαρρέεται από το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη. Το σήμα εξόδου, ανάλογο του φωτός,  είναι το ρεύμα της ανόδου ή η πτώση τάσης στην ανοδική αντίσταση. Ανάλογα με το φως, το ανοδικό ρεύμα μπορεί να είναι από 1 nA (ρεύμα σκότους) έως 5 μΑ.
 Αν θέλεις, με κάποιο φως,  το ανοδικό ρεύμα να είναι 100 μΑ, το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη πρέπει να είναι, το λιγότερο, 1,5 mA. Εδώ, όντως θέλεις διαιρέτη με 10 αντιστάσεις των 100 κΩ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (12-02-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, τα 100 μΑ αναφέρονται στο ρεύμα ανόδου, δηλαδή στο φωτόρευμα,το οποίο πρέπει να είναι πολύ μικρότερο από το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη. Την άνοδο τη φανταζόμαστε γειωμένη μέσω της ανοδικής αντίστασης, που δεν διαρρέεται από το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη. Το σήμα εξόδου, ανάλογο του φωτός,  είναι το ρεύμα της ανόδου ή η πτώση τάσης στην ανοδική αντίσταση.
> Βασίλειος.



  μια ερωτηση , οποτε λες οτι αν θεσουμε 150uA ειμαστε καλα  γιατι θα ειναι σιγουρα ποιο μικρο το φωτορευμα?

θα χρειασστω καποια R Load η καποια εξτρα αντισταση μετα την τελευταια δυνοδο προς εξοδο οπως λεει το σχεδιο η οχι?

οποτε βαζω και τους πυκνωτες που λεει το σχεδιο και σου λεω τα νεα !!!

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, η τελευταία δύνοδο, είναι αρνητικότερη από τη Γη κατά 150 βολτ. Επομένως, τα εξερχόμενα ηλεκτρόνια της δευτερογενούς εκπομπής κατευθύνονται προς τη Γη, αλλά καταλήγουν τελικά στον γειωμένο συλλέκτη, που τον αποκαλούν "άνοδο", όπου και τα μετράνε με κάποιον μετρητή. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (12-02-18)

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα ...



ηρθε ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης επιτελους, εβγαλα φωτο τα δυο χαρτακια που ειχε και μαλλον αναφερουν την ταση δοκιμης και ρευμα που δινει??? μια απο αυτες τις μερες θα κανω τον voltage divider οπως ειπαμε σε ταση 1500V με 1MΩ αντιατσασεις , καθοδος προς πρωτη δυνοδο διοδο ζενερ 150v και 3 πυκνωτες  (0,1μf και 3 10nf) 

Τι ταση πρεπει να ειναι η Ζενερ ή συνδιασμος ζενερ διοτι εδω στο "χωριο" των Σερρων δεν εχει χαχα? δεδομενου τα uA που διαρρεονται στο κυκλωμα??

ο πυκνωτης 0,05 uf που συννδεεται ως προς γη πρεπει να ειναι 2κv? η δεν παιζειρολο η ταση οπως των αλλων???

ΕΜΙ 9524.jpgvoltage divider.GIF

----------


## VaselPi

_ηρθε ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης επιτελους, εβγαλα φωτο τα δυο χαρτακια που ειχε και μαλλον αναφερουν την ταση δοκιμης και ρευμα που δινει??? μια απο αυτες τις μερες θα κανω τον voltage divider οπως ειπαμε σε ταση 1500V με 1MΩ αντιατσασεις , καθοδος προς πρωτη δυνοδο διοδο ζενερ 150v και 3 πυκνωτες (0,1μf και 3 10nf) 

Τι ταση πρεπει να ειναι η Ζενερ ή συνδιασμος ζενερ διοτι εδω στο "χωριο" των Σερρων δεν εχει χαχα? δεδομενου τα uA που διαρρεονται στο κυκλωμα??

ο πυκνωτης 0,05 uf που συννδεεται ως προς γη πρεπει να ειναι 2κv? η δεν παιζειρολο η ταση οπως των αλλων???_



Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.

Γιάννη, συγχαρητήρια για την πολύτιμη απόκτηση. Είναι από τις ακριβές αγορές, και επομένως θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή η χρήση αυτού του μετρητή. Πολύ εύκολα μπορεί να καταστραφεί. 
1. Καταρχάς, ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής αυτός μπορεί να κάνει πολλά και διάφορα πράγματα, αλλά  ο διαιρέτης τάσης που επισυνάπτεται τον προορίζει για ανίχνευση στενών παλμών φωτός, δηλαδή τον προορίζει για παλμική λειτουργία. 
2. Η δίοδος ζένερ είναι των 100 βολτ
3. Οι αριθμοί στο χαρτάκι σημαίνουν: με τάση τροφοδοσίας 960 βολτ, το ανοδικό ρεύμα
    σκότους είναι 0,6 nA, ενώ η ευαισθησία του είναι 200A/Lm. 
4.  Τα 1500 βολτ τα βλέπω να είναι πολλά. η σωστή τάση είναι 960 βολτ.
5.  Οι πυκνωτές πρέπει να αντέχουν τα 960 βολτ.
6.  Ο τύπος του διαιρέτη εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες και δεν είναι σωστό να τον
     επιλέγεις ανεξάρτητα από το συγκεκριμένο σκοπό της χρήσης του. 
7.  Θα βοηθούσε πολύ να μας πεις τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις με αυτόν τον
     φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (24-02-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> _ηρθε ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης επιτελους, εβγαλα φωτο τα δυο χαρτακια που ειχε και μαλλον αναφερουν την ταση δοκιμης και ρευμα που δινει??? μια απο αυτες τις μερες θα κανω τον voltage divider οπως ειπαμε σε ταση 1500V με 1MΩ αντιατσασεις , καθοδος προς πρωτη δυνοδο διοδο ζενερ 150v και 3 πυκνωτες (0,1μf και 3 10nf) 
> 
> Τι ταση πρεπει να ειναι η Ζενερ ή συνδιασμος ζενερ διοτι εδω στο "χωριο" των Σερρων δεν εχει χαχα? δεδομενου τα uA που διαρρεονται στο κυκλωμα??
> 
> ο πυκνωτης 0,05 uf που συννδεεται ως προς γη πρεπει να ειναι 2κv? η δεν παιζειρολο η ταση οπως των αλλων???_
> 
> 
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.
> ...




καλησπερα ,

ευχαριστω Βασιλειε για τα καλα σου λογια και την ενθαρυνση σου στις προσπαθειες που κανω. Ναι οντως ειναι ακριβο "χομπυ"  :Biggrin:  αλλα μου αρεσει να ασχολουμε με ενεργειες και γενικα με τον μικροκοσμο... 

θελω να κανω σπινθυριστη (scintilation probe) (εχω κανει καποιους παλαιότερα...) τα εχω ολα... το μονο που θελω είναι να καταλυξουμε στον διαιρετη τασης και στην διοδο ζενερ τι τασης θα πρεπει να είναι με δεδομενο την ενταση ρευματος που διαρρει το κυκλωμα . 

2. κραταει 100V ή 150V που θελω εγω διοτι ειχαμε πει οτι υπαρχει μικρη ενταση ρευματος και δεν κραταει τοσα  βολτ αλλα λιγοτερα στις ετασεις ρευματος που λειτουργει ο διαιρετης
4. αυτο πιστευα και εγω απο την αρχη διοτι οι περισσοτεροι λειτουργουν καπου εκει 
5. ολοι ή μονο ο 0.05uf που γειώνεται?
6. οπως ειπες και στην 1. απαντηση , ναι *"ανίχνευση στενών παλμών φωτός"* για την ακρίβεια ο κρύσταλλος ανιχνευει εισερχόμενα ηλεκτρόνια διαφορετικής ενέργειας που έρχονται στην εισοδο - κάθοδο... και τελικα παράγουν μια ένταση ρεύματος στην έξοδο - ανοδο διαφορετικής τιμης οπότε αναλογα την σύνδεση διακρίνεται σε παλμικος ή εντασης ρευματος ....
εμενα με ενδιαφερει ενας τετοιου τυπου, να βγαζει το σημα με την γειωση το οποίο μετα, στην πλακετα, διαχωρίζεται  η υψηλή ταση απο το σημα μεσω decoupling capacitors.

τα κυκλωματα μετα τον σπινθυριστη μετρανε την ενταση ρευματος σε καθε εισερχομενη διεγερση , οποτε εμενα με ενδιαφερει να γινει ο διαιρετης τασης οπως στο σχημα με ταση στα 960v οπως καταλυγουμε και αν μπορω να κανω αυτων η θελει να κανω καποιον αλλων με αλλες τιμες αντιστασεων

----------


## VaselPi

_τα κυκλωματα μετα τον σπινθυριστη μετρανε την ενταση ρευματος σε καθε εισερχομενη διεγερση , οποτε εμενα με ενδιαφερει να γινει ο διαιρετης τασης οπως στο σχημα με ταση στα 960v οπως καταλυγουμε και αν μπορω να κανω αυτων η θελει να κανω καποιον αλλων με αλλες τιμες αντιστασεων 

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.  

Γιάννη, καλησπέρα. Ας δούμε πρώτα τα θέματα τα Ηλεκτρονικά. 
1. Ο διαιρέτης τάσης εξαρτάται από τις δυνατότητες της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. Έστω ότι επιλέγουμε υψηλή τάση 1100 βολτ (ανά 100 βολτ παντού, όπως και στη ζένερ). Αν η πηγή μπορεί να σου προσφέρει 300 μΑ, φόρτωσε την με 200 μΑ. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ανά δίνοδο η αντίσταση είναι 0,5 ΜΩ.
Η δίοδος ζένερ πρέπει να είναι των 100 βολτ, σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές. 
2. Η δίοδος ζένερ θέλει ρεύμα της τάξης 1-2 mΑ, αλλά τα 100 βολτ μπορεί να τα παράξει και με τα 200 μΑ, απλώς η τάση θα είναι λίγο μικρότερη.
3. Αυτό που θα έκανα εγώ: το πλην της υψηλής τάση θα το εφάρμοζα στην φωτοκάθοδο, ενώ το + θα το γείωνα. Με την επιλογή αυτή,  η τάση σε όλους τους πυκνωτές θα είναι 100 βολτ, οπότε με αντοχή 300 βολτ, είναι καλά. Επίσης, εδώ περιττός είναι και ο ανοδικός πυκνωτής σύζευξης με τις επόμενες ηλεκτρονικές μονάδες, καθώς η άνοδος μπορεί να συνδεθεί άμεσα.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, καλησπέρα. Ας δούμε πρώτα τα θέματα τα Ηλεκτρονικά. 
> 1. Ο διαιρέτης τάσης εξαρτάται από τις δυνατότητες της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. Έστω ότι επιλέγουμε υψηλή τάση 1100 βολτ (ανά 100 βολτ παντού, όπως και στη ζένερ). Αν η πηγή μπορεί να σου προσφέρει 300 μΑ, φόρτωσε την με 200 μΑ. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ανά δίνοδο η αντίσταση είναι 0,5 ΜΩ.
> Η δίοδος ζένερ πρέπει να είναι των 100 βολτ, σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές. 
> 2. Η δίοδος ζένερ θέλει ρεύμα της τάξης 1-2 mΑ, αλλά τα 100 βολτ μπορεί να τα παράξει και με τα 200 μΑ, απλώς η τάση θα είναι λίγο μικρότερη.
> 3. Αυτό που θα έκανα εγώ: το πλην της υψηλής τάση θα το εφάρμοζα στην φωτοκάθοδο, ενώ το + θα το γείωνα. Με την επιλογή αυτή,  η τάση σε όλους τους πυκνωτές θα είναι 100 βολτ, οπότε με αντοχή 300 βολτ, είναι καλά. Επίσης, εδώ περιττός είναι και ο ανοδικός πυκνωτής σύζευξης με τις επόμενες ηλεκτρονικές μονάδες, καθώς η άνοδος μπορεί να συνδεθεί άμεσα.
> Βασίλειος.



οκ θα κανω διαιρετη τασης με 500ΚΩ και θα σας πω τα  αποτελεσματα... αλλα θελω να εφαρμοσω το σχεδιο ως αναφορα την συνδεση της τροφοδοσιας. βγαζοντας τον πυκνωτη 0,05uf δεδομενου οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητος

τα datasheet του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστηη -νοχες λυχνιας- δεν ειναι το κριτήριο για τον διαιρετη τασης Βασίλειε???
η πηγη υψηλης τασης ,οσο θυμαμαι, παράγει 300μΑ

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, με σπινθηριστή, ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής λειτουργεί παλμικά. Οπότε, και οι 4 πυκνωτές πρέπει να είναι στη θέση τους.
Ο διαιρέτης των datasheet είναι ο σωστός, αλλά για να τον τροφοδοτήσεις, η πηγή υψηλής τάσης (1100 βολτ) πρέπει να είναι ικανή να σου προσφέρει ρεύμα d.c. 1 mA.
Κάνει και ο διαιρέτης των 0,5 ΜΩ (Ι = 200 μΑ), αλλά οπωσδήποτε με πυκνωτές και, επίσης, υπό τον όρο ότι η μέση (τονίζω το μέση) τιμή του ρεύματος των παλμών  στην άνοδο δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει το 5 % των 200 μΑ του διαιρέτη. Αν γίνει μεγαλύτερο, θα επηρεαστούν (μειωθούν) οι τάσεις στις 3 τελευταίες δύνοδες. Εναλλακτικά, στη θέση των 3 τελευταίων αντιστάσεων βάζεις 3 ζένερ των 100 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-02-18)

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη (*nio-4*) καλημέρα. Πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσεις την εικόνα του σήματος που δημιουργείται στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιατή, όταν αυτός λειτουργεί ως ανιχνευτής μεμονωμένων φωτονίων.
*1.* Έστω ότι o κρύσταλλος εξέπεμψε ένα φωτόνιο, το οποίο προσέπεσε στη φωτοκάθοδο. Με πιθανότητα περίπου 50 %, το φωτόνιο αυτό θα προκαλέσει εκπομπή ενός ηλεκτρονίου, το λεγόμενο φωτοηλεκτρόνιο.
*2.* Το φωτοηλεκτρόνιο, από την φωτοκάθοδο εξέρχεται με σχεδόν μηδενική ενέργεια, της τάξης 1 eV καi αμέσως θα κατευθυνθεί και θα συγκρουστεί με την πρώτη δύνοδο, με ενέργεια 100 eV. Η σύγκρουση αυτή θα προκαλέσει εκπομπή _σ_ ηλεκτρονίων (έστω _σ =_ 4). Τα 4 ηλεκτρόνια της πρώτης δυνόδου θα κατευθυνθούν προς τη δεύτερη, θα συγκρουστούν με αυτή με ενέργειες 100 eV, προκαλώντας εκπομπή _σ_*2* ή 16 ηλεκτρονίων κ.ο.κ. Υποθέτω, ότι αυτά τα γνωρίζεις. Τα αναφέρω όμως για να σταθώ στο εξής κρίσιμο σημείο. Έστω ότι στην άνοδο καταφθάνει ένα πακέτο _σ_*n* = 106 ηλεκτρονίων. Τί είδους σήμα θα δημιουργηθεί στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή;
*3.* Συναρτήσει χρόνου, το πακέτο των 106 ηλεκτρονίων έχει σχήμα γκαουσιανής, με πλάτος περίπου 30 ns. Στην άνοδο, το πακέτο αυτό θα "δει" την ανοδική αντίσταση, συνήθως 1 ΜΩ, αλλά και την παράλληλη παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου, ως προς τη Γη, που είναι της τάξης 16 pF. Τα ηλεκτρόνια του πακέτου, καθώς "δεν είναι χαζά" (δεν θα πάνε προς την αντίσταση), αμέσως θα κατευθυνθούν προς τον πυκνωτή των 16 pF, σε χρόνο 30 ns, φορτίζοντας των έως

Δ_U_C = Δ_q_/C = 1,6x10-19(C)x106/16x10-12(F) = 0,01 V = 10 mV!
Στη συνέχει, το φορτίο του παρασιτικού πυκνωτή θα εκφορτίζεται μέσω της ανοδικής αντίστασης με σταθερά χρόνου 
_τ =_ RC = 106(Ω)x16x10-12(F) = 16 μs.
Επομένως, το σήμα που δημιουργείται στην άνοδο είναι ένας παλμός τάσης, με μέτωπο 30 ns, "ύψους"  0,01 V και εκθετική "ουρά" με σταθερά χρόνου 16 μs. _Αυτόν_ τον ανοδικό ηλεκτρικό παλμό τάσης καλούνται να αναλύσουν τα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα που ακολουθούν. 
*4.* Σημειώνω, ότι το σήμα αυτό με άνεση μπορείς να το βλέπεις στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, με έναν κοινό παλμογράφου των 20 ΜHz, φροντίζοντας το προμπ να μην εισάγει μεγάλη πρόσθετη χωρητικότητα. Καθώς η χωρητικότητα του προμπ είναι περίπου 80 pF, είναι σκόπιμο να τον δουλεύεις σε διαίρεση 1/10, όπου η εισαγόμενη  χωρητικότητα είναι μόνο 9 pF, τα οποία, ωστόσο, θα μειώσουν κάπως το "ύψος" του παλμού και θα επιμηκύνουν την "ουρά" του. 
*5.* Καλύτερα, το σήμα της ανόδου να το μελετάς (παρακολουθείς) μέσω ενός ακόλουθου τάσης, στην πηγή του φετ τρανζίστορ. Ο ακόλουθος τάσης, στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή εισάγει πρόσθετη χωρητικότητα της τάξης 2-3 pF, η οποία είναι μικρή σε σχέση τα 16 pF και, επομένως, αυτά τα 2-3 pF θα παραμορφώνουν ελάχιστα τον ηλεκτρικό παλμό τάσης που δημιουργείται στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

el greco 1 (26-02-18), 

nio-4- (27-02-18)

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλειε, 

παραθετω τα datasheet του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη για να κανω μια ερωτηση,
1. μηπως το ρευμα που δινουμε ειναι πολυ??

λεει στα datasheet max. anode current (mean) 100μA 

2. επίσης, δεν βρηκα μεχρι τωρα 0,05uF/ 1kV. Εχω  2 πυκνωτες (103 ) 0,01uF /2ΚV  πειραζει αν βαλω εναν η δυο παραλληλα ? κατα 1/5 μειωνεται η χωρητικότητα .

3.  Η D11 συνδέεται με την ανοδο με μια αντίσταση 550 KΩ οπως οι μταξυ των δυνόδων ή με μια επιλέον αντίσταση? διοτι δεν καταλαβα το σημειο αυτο.
παντος, η έξοδος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη ως σπινθυριστης πρεπει να είναι η τροφοδοσία-σημα και η γείωση οπως δεχεται η ηλεκτρονική πλακετα που επεξεργαζεται το σημα που εχω

----------


## VaselPi

_Βασίλειε, 
παραθετω τα datasheet του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη για να κανω μια ερωτηση,
1. μηπως το ρευμα που δινουμε ειναι πολυ??
λεει στα datasheet max. anode current (mean) 100μA 
2. επίσης, δεν βρηκα μεχρι τωρα 0,05uF/ 1kV. Εχω 2 πυκνωτες (103 ) 0,01uF /2ΚV πειραζει αν βαλω εναν η δυο παραλληλα ? κατα 1/5 μειωνεται η χωρητικότητα .
3. Η D11 συνδέεται με την ανοδο με μια αντίσταση 500 KΩ οπως οι μταξυ των δυνόδων ή με μια επιλέον αντίσταση? διοτι δεν καταλαβα το σημειο αυτο.
παντος, η έξοδος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη ως σπινθυριστης πρεπει να είναι η τροφοδοσία-σημα και η γείωση οπως δεχεται η ηλεκτρονική πλακετα που επεξεργαζεται το σημα που εχω_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.* 

*Στο 1.*  Το  "_anode current (mean) 100μA"_ αναφέρεται στο ανοδικό ρεύμα, όταν οφωτοπολλαπλασιαστής λειτουργεί σε d.c. mode, δηλαδή όχι παλμικά, όταν δέχεται μία σταθερή ροή φωτός, η οποία στην άνοδο (συλλέκτης ηλεκτρονίων) δημιουργεί ένα φωτόρευμα (ρεύμα που εξαρτάται μόνο από το φως), που δεν πρέπει να υπερβεί τα 100 μΑ.
 Τα 200 μΑ που επέλεξες αφορά το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη, που ρέει στη γραμμή των αντιστάσεων και είναι σταθερό, δηλαδή δεν εξαρτάται από την ένταση του φωτός. Το φωτόρευμα είναι ρεύμα εσωτερικό και διαδίδεται (ρέει), αυξανόμενο, στη γραμμή των δυνόδων. Επομένως, εδώ ο λόγος γίνεται για δύο διαφορετικά ρεύματα.
Ο περιορισμός των 100 μΑ αφορά και τη παλμική λειτουργία, αλλά όταν η φωτοκάθοδος δέχεται παλμό φωτός σχετικά μεγάλης διάρκειας, για παράδειγμα, 20 ms. Στην άνοδο θα δημιουργηθεί ένα ρεύμα (το φωτόρευμα) ίδιας διάρκειας, αλλά την τιμή του ανοδικού ρεύματος θα την υπολογίσεις από την ευαισθησία που έχει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής στα 1100 βολτ. Για παράδειγμα, στα 960 βολτ είναι 200 Α/lm. Σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές, και αυτός ο παλμός του ανοδικού ρεύματος δεν πρέπει να υπερβεί τα 100 μΑ. 
Ωστόσο, καθώς εσύ επιλέγεις το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη να είναι 200 μΑ, τον παλμό φωτός τον περιορίζεις προκειμένου ο παλμός του ανοδικού ρεύματος να μην υπερβεί το 5 % των 200 μΑ, δηλαδή στις δικές σου μετρήσεις, στην άνοδο, οι παλμοί ρεύματος δεν πρέπει να υπερβούν τα 10 μΑ. Αν, για παράδειγμα, γίνουν 100 μΑ, η τάση μεταξύ ανόδου και τελευταίας δυνόδου, τη στιγμή εκείνη θα μειωθεί στο μισό, δηλαδή από 100 θα γίνει 50 βολτ. Οι καταστάσεις αυτές  αποτρέπονται με τους πυκνωτές, αλλά στο βαθμό που η _μέση τιμή_ του ανοδικού ρεύματος είναι μικρότερη από 10 μΑ. Εναλλακτικά, προκειμένου οι τάσεις να μην επηρεάζονται από το ανοδικό ρεύμα, στη θέση των 3 τελευταίων αντιστάσεων του διαιρέτη βάζεις 3 ζένερ των 100 βολτ.
*Στο 2.* Η τάση μεταξύ των δυνόδων είναι 100 βολτ παντού, επομένως όλοι οι πυκνωτές  πρέπει να αντέχουν 300 βολτ, αλλά στο βαθμό που  η αρνητική υψηλή τάση εφαρμοστεί στη φωτοκάθοδο, ενώ η άνοδος γειωθεί μέσω της RL. Αν όμως γειώσεις τη φωτοκάθοδο, όπως και το - του τροφοδοτικού, ενώ το υψηλό + (+1100 V) το εφαρμόσεις στην άνοδο, τότε και πάλι, οι τάσεις στους  πυκνωτές των δυνόδων είναι 100 βολτ, πλήν του πυκνωτή ζεύξης της ανόδου, στον οποίο εφαρμόζεται τάση 1100 βολτ, δηλαδή μόνο αυτός ο πυκνωτής πρέπει να είναι"υψηλότασος".  
*Στο 3.* Η δίοδος ζένερ συνδέεται με τη φωτοκάθοδο (όχι με την άνοδο), όπως αν στη θέση της υπήρχε μία αντίσταση του διαιρέτη, δηλαδή 500 κΩ. 
 Η τάση "φωτοκάθοδος-πρώτη δύνοδος" πρέπει να είναι 100 βολτ πάντα, καθώς αυτή εστιάζει τα φωτοηλεκτρόνια στην πρώτη δύνοδο. Με άλλα λόγια, η τάση αυτή δεν πρέπει να εξαρτάται από την επιλογή της υψηλής τάσης που εφαρμόζεται στον διαιρέτη.
Ακόμη, στο σχηματικό τροφοδοσίας του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, η αντίσταση RL συμβολίζει την ανοδική αντίσταση, την οποία μπορείς να την κάνεις 0-10-100 ή 1000 κΩ. Την τιμή της την επιλέγεις εσύ. Για παράδειγμα, αν θέλεις το φωτόρευμα των 1 μΑ να σου δημιουργεί ανοδική τάση 0,1 βολτ, η ανοδική αντίσταση RL πρέπει να είναι 100 κΩ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (02-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

μια ερωτηση για την συνδεσμολογία στην ανοδο...

το καλωδιο πρπει να βγαζει δυο αγωγούς εναν της υψηλης τασης +HV/signal and GRD γιατι αυτο δεχεται η ηλεκρονικη πλακετα  επεξεργασιας του σηματος. Αρα τι πρεπει να αλλαξω στην εξοδο? διοτι εδω βγαζει 3 Αγωγούς κανει μαλλον το λεγόμενο decoupling.

παραθετω και εναν votage divider που βρηκα στο ιντερνετ που νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσα να τον χρησιμοποιησω. δεν θα επρεπε ο πυκνωτης να δεχεται φορτιση και απο την ανοδο?

 ουσιαστικα θελουμε να παίρνει το εισερχόμενο ποσό ηλεκτρονίων και να κανει αναλυση των διαφόρωων ενεργειών των "single photon counting" 

παραθετω και την περιοχή εισόδου του σηματος του σπινθιριστη στην ηλεκτρονική πλακετα.

----------


## nio-4-

1.Αν βάλω στις 3 τελευταίες δυνοδους,διόδους ζενερ των 100 v , δεν θα επηρεαστεί η συνολική αντίσταση και το ρεύμα που θα διαρρέει τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη?? Αφού μειωνουμε Κατά 1,5 ΜΩ την συνολική αντίσταση?  

 2.Επίσης,  θα πρέπει να βγάλω τους 3 πυκνωτές που συνδέονται στις 3 δυνοδους εν σειρά?  

3." ό υψηλοτασος " πυκνωτης συνδέεται μεταξύ ανόδου και καθόδου όπου εφαρμόζουμε την τάση?? ?

----------


## VaselPi

_1.Αν βάλω στις 3 τελευταίες δυνοδους,διόδους ζενερ των 100 v , δεν θα επηρεαστεί η συνολική αντίσταση και το ρεύμα που θα διαρρέει τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη?? Αφού μειωνουμε Κατά 1,5 ΜΩ την συνολική αντίσταση? 
2.Επίσης, θα πρέπει να βγάλω τους 3 πυκνωτές που συνδέονται στις 3 δυνοδους εν σειρά? 
3." ό υψηλοτασος " πυκνωτης συνδέεται μεταξύ ανόδου και καθόδου όπου εφαρμόζουμε την τάση?? ?  

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*. 

Γιάννη (*nio-4*), συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση. 

*Στο 1.* Το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη δεν θα επηρεαστεί, καθώς και η πτώση τάσης στις αντιστάσεις θα μειωθεί κατά 300 βολτ. 
*Στο 2.* Οι πυκνωτές παραμένουν στη θέση τους, λόγω του ότι η δίοδος  ζένερ δεν είναι ικανοποιητικά γρήγορο ηλεκτρονικό στοιχείο.
*Στο 3.* Σου συμβουλεύω να προτιμήσεις τον διαιρέτη με αντιστάσεις των 500 κΩ. Οι δίοδοι ζένερ μπαίνουν μόνο όταν το μέσο φωτόρευμα αρχίζει να γίνεται συγκρίσιμο με αυτό του διαιρέτη.  

Γενικότερα, η συνδεσμολογία και η τροφοδοσία της ανόδου του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή εξαρτάται από το κύκλωμα εισόδου της μονάδας επεξεργασίας του σήματος της ανόδου. Δίχως την πληροφορία αυτή, μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να γίνονται για τον τρόπο τροφοδοσίας του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> *Στο 3.* Σου συμβουλεύω να προτιμήσεις τον διαιρέτη με αντιστάσεις των 500 κΩ. Οι δίοδοι ζένερ μπαίνουν μόνο όταν το μέσο φωτόρευμα αρχίζει να γίνεται συγκρίσιμο με αυτό του διαιρέτη.  
> 
> Γενικότερα, η συνδεσμολογία και η τροφοδοσία της ανόδου του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή εξαρτάται από το κύκλωμα εισόδου της μονάδας επεξεργασίας του σήματος της ανόδου. Δίχως την πληροφορία αυτή, μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να γίνονται για τον τρόπο τροφοδοσίας του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.
> Βασίλειος.



3. εβαλα 550ΚΩγιατι δεν είχε 500ΚΩ το καταστημα αλλα αν ειναι αναγκαιο θα παρω απο ιντερνετ... θα βρω

εστειλα σχεδιο με την εισοδο του σηματος στην πλακετα που συνδεεται ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης. Μηπως δεν μπορεσες να την δεις? θες να την ξαναστειλω?? ηταν στο πρωτελευταιο μηνυμα ... 

*Εκει που λεει Α συνδεεται ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης*

να την ξανα ανεβασω εδω

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, το κύκλωμα αυτό είναι του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή; Από πού το πείρες; Διότι όπως το βλέπω, αυτό λειτουργεί με θετικούς παλμούς, ενώ στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλάπλασιατή ο παλμός είναι αρνητικός. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, το κύκλωμα αυτό είναι του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή; Από πού το πείρες; Διότι όπως το βλέπω, αυτό λειτουργεί με θετικούς παλμούς, ενώ στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλάπλασιατή ο παλμός είναι αρνητικός. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασιλειε,  Ναι αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι της ηλεκτρονικής πλακέτας που πρέπει να συνδεθεί και να επεξεργάζεται τα σήματα... 
Σωστά! Άρα Πως το κάνουμε θετικό το σημα-παλμούς?

----------


## VaselPi

_Καλημέρα Βασιλειε, Ναι αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι της ηλεκτρονικής πλακέτας που πρέπει να συνδεθεί και να επεξεργάζεται τα σήματα... 
__Σωστά! Άρα Πως το κάνουμε θετικό το σημα-παλμούς_? 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
*1.* Υποψιάζομαι, ότι η πλακέτα αυτή βρίσκεται στη κεφαλή του πολλαπλασιαστή, αμέσως πίσω του. 
*2.* Τον αρνητικό παλμό της ανόδου τον κάνουμε θετικό με έναν ακόλουθο τάσης και έναν ενισχυτή, που ενισχύει και αναστρέφει την πολικότητα του παλμού.
*3.* Ωστόσο υπάρχει και εναλλακτικός  τρόπος αλλαγής του πρόσημου του παλμού, όπου το σήμα (παλμός) λαμβάνεται  όχι από την άνοδο, που τη γειώνουν, αλλά από την αντίσταση του διαιρέτη που πολώνει την τελευταία δύνοδο, όπου ο παλμός είναι θετικός και εξίσου μεγάλος! 
*4.* Δυστυχώς, το σχηματικό που παραθέτεις δεν μας επιτρέπει να κρίνουμε τον τρόπο τροφοδοσίας του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με την υψηλή τάση (ποιος πόλος γειώνεται), αλλά και να διακρίνουμε το σημείο λήψης του σήματος και τη περαιτέρω οδήγησή του στα κυκλώματα επεξεργασίας. Για παράδειγμα, το σήμα λαμβάνεται από την άνοδο ή την τελευταία δύνοδο; Με ακόλουθο τάσης ή δίχως; Με προ ενισχυτή ή δίχως; Με αναστροφή της πολικότητας του παλμού ή δίχως; Κ.ο.κ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Καλημέρα Βασιλειε, Ναι αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι της ηλεκτρονικής πλακέτας που πρέπει να συνδεθεί και να επεξεργάζεται τα σήματα... 
> __Σωστά! Άρα Πως το κάνουμε θετικό το σημα-παλμούς_? 
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> *1.* Υποψιάζομαι, ότι η πλακέτα αυτή βρίσκεται στη κεφαλή του πολλαπλασιαστή, αμέσως πίσω του. 
> *2.* Τον αρνητικό παλμό της ανόδου τον κάνουμε θετικό με έναν ακόλουθο τάσης και έναν ενισχυτή, που ενισχύει και αναστρέφει την πολικότητα του παλμού.
> *3.* Ωστόσο υπάρχει και εναλλακτικός  τρόπος αλλαγής του πρόσημου του παλμού, όπου το σήμα (παλμός) λαμβάνεται  όχι από την άνοδο, που τη γειώνουν, αλλά από την αντίσταση του διαιρέτη που πολώνει την τελευταία δύνοδο, όπου ο παλμός είναι θετικός και εξίσου μεγάλος! 
> ...



Βασιλειε,  στην πλακέτα αυτή συνδέεται ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης ο όποιος σχεδόν σίγουρα 99% δεν έχει ολοκληρωμένα ακόλουθο τάσης και ενισχυτη.. οπότε γίνεται μάλλον αυτό που λες... 
Να το δοκιμάσω να δω αν μπορεί να επεξεργαστεί το σήμα όπως έρχεται με ορθή πόλωση η κατευθείαν να γειωσω την άνοδο? Η καθοδος με την ζενερ πρεπει να γειωθει? Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα προχειρο σχηματικό με το χέρι σε ενα χαρτι να δω πως θα συνδεθούν οι δυνοδοι?? Έστω παραλπαραλείποντας τις μεσαίες δυνοδους?

Στο σημείο Ά  μεσα σε κυκλο που εχει στην αρχη του σχεδιου πριν τις διόδους προστασίας υποτασης/υπερτασης συνδέεται ό φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης
Είναι αποσπομενος από την πλακέτα και βγάζει ένα καλώδιο coaxial στην μέσ η το σήμα και περιμετρικά η γείωση ως πλέγμα όπως το καλώδιο κεραίας. 

Επίσης αν μπορείς βάλε και του πυκνωτές στην σωστή θέση τους .ποιο πολύ ό υψητασος Γιατί οι άλλοι 3 ο κάθε ένας μπαίνει παράλληλα σε κάθε αντίσταση δυνοδου των 3 ων τελευταιων

Μπαίνω από κινητό Τώρα και δεν ξέρω πώς μπορώ να στείλω φωτο στο μήνυμα μου εδώ... έκανα ένα 2 σχέδια

----------


## VaselPi

_Βασιλειε, στην πλακέτα αυτή συνδέεται ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης ο όποιος σχεδόν σίγουρα 99% δεν έχει ολοκληρωμένα ακόλουθο τάσης και ενισχυτη.. οπότε γίνεται μάλλον αυτό που λες... 
Να το δοκιμάσω να δω αν μπορεί να επεξεργαστεί το σήμα όπως έρχεται με ορθή πόλωση η κατευθείαν να γειωσω την άνοδο? Η καθοδος με την ζενερ πρεπει να γειωθει? Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα προχειρο σχηματικό με το χέρι σε ενα χαρτι να δω πως θα συνδεθούν οι δυνοδοι?? Έστω παραλπαραλείποντας τις μεσαίες δυνοδους?

Στο σημείο Ά μεσα σε κυκλο που εχει στην αρχη του σχεδιου πριν τις διόδους προστασίας υποτασης/υπερτασης συνδέεται ό φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης

Επίσης αν μπορείς βάλε και του πυκνωτές στην σωστή θέση τους .ποιο πολύ ό υψητασος Γιατί οι άλλοι 3 ο κάθε ένας μπαίνει παράλληλα σε κάθε αντίσταση δυνοδου των 3 ων τελευταιων_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*

*1.* Γιάννη _προσοχή_, μην κάνεις καμία δοκιμή, αν πρώτα δεν ξεκαθαρίσεις τον τρόπο πόλωσης και τροφοδοσίας του πολλαπλασιαστή.
*2.* Ποιός από τους δύο πόλους είναι γειωμένος, θα μας πεις εσύ, καθώς η επιλογή αυτή είναι αποτυπωμένη στην πλακέτα. Για το σκοπό αυτό, με ένα πολύμετρο, βρες πρώτα τη Γη στην πλακέτα, θεωρώντας  ότι γειωμένο είναι το μεταλλικό κέλυφος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Στη συνέχεια, βρες τον γειωμένο πόλο. Το πολύμετρο πρέπει να σου δείχνει βραχυκύκλωμα.
*3.* Άσχετα από το ποιος  πόλος είναι γειωμένος, ο διαιρέτης πρέπει να είναι όπως στο datasheet που είχες επισυνάψει, με μόνη διαφορά, οι αντιστάσεις, αντί για 100 πρέπει να είναι 500 κΩ. Η επιλογή του γειωμένου πόλου θα επηρεάσει μόνο το βολτάζ των πυκνωτών. Τίποτα άλλο.
Έτσι, αν γειώσεις το +, το βολτάζ των πυκνωτών μπορεί  να είναι μικρό. 
Αν γειώσεις το - , το βολτάζ των παράλληλων πυκνωτών μπορεί να είναι μικρό, αλλά του πυκνωτή ζεύξης με το κύκλωμα επεξεργασίας, το βολτάζ πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο.  
*4.* Ξεκαθάρισε μας ακόμη ένα σημείο: πως παράγεται η υψηλή τάση; Και η υψηλή τάση παράγεται πάνω στην πλακέτα ή έχεις ξεχωριστή μονάδα παραγωγής υψηλής τάσης. Έχει αυτή η μονάδα κάποιον πόλο γειωμένο;
*5.* Συνήθως, οι πλακέτες αυτές περιέχουν μόνο τον διαιρέτη, τους πυκνωτές και τη ζένερ. Τίποτα άλλο. Αν είναι έτσι, τότε στη πλακέτα κανένας πόλος δεν είναι γειωμένος και εναπόκειται στον ερευνητή να αποφασίσει ποιόν από τους δύο πόλους θα γειώσει. Πώς έχουν τα πράγματα στη δική σου πλακέτα;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

2. Βασιλειε, η πλακέτα επεξεργασίας σήματος είναι ξεχωριστή από τον φωτοπολλαπλασιατη. Αυτό που δέχεται η μονάδα είναι μόνο το σήμα-υψηλή ταση και την γείωση (2 αγωγούς).
Όλοι αυτοί οι δέκτες  (scintillation probes) έχουν μέσα τους τον διαιρετη τάσης μονο!!!   

Και έναν που έχω με smd αντιστάσεις ο όποιος μπορεί να συνδεθεί απευθείας στην πλακέτα νομίζω πως το σήμα(Και δέχεται τροφοδοσία)  το παίρνει από την άνοδο.

4. Ναι Η υψηλή τάση παράγεται στην πλακέτα όπως έχω πει και το σχέδιο που ανέβασα δείχνει κάτω αριστερά την παραγωγή υψηλής τάσης.  Οπότε με πύκνωση-  αντίσταση γίνεται το λεγόμενο coupling and de-coupling για να διαχωριστεί το σήμα από την υψηλή ταση

----------


## VaselPi

_4. Ναι Η υψηλή τάση παράγεται στην πλακέτα όπως έχω πει και το σχέδιο που ανέβασα δείχνει κάτω αριστερά την παραγωγή υψηλής τάσης. Οπότε με πύκνωση- αντίσταση γίνεται το λεγόμενο coupling and de-coupling για να διαχωριστεί το σήμα από την υψηλή ταση_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*

Γιάννη λυπάμαι, αλλά θα σε απογοητεύσω. Η πηγή υψηλής τάσης, όπως και τα ηλεκτρονικά επεξεργασίας των παλμών που επισυνάπτεις είναι για τον αισθητήρα G.M, ο οποίος λειτουργεί με τάση 200-400 V (αναλογική περιοχή), ενώ οι παραγόμενη παλμοί είναι μερικές δεκάδες βολτ.  Ο εξοπλισμός αυτός είναι λίαν ακατάλληλος για να υποστηρίξει έναν φωτοπολλλαπλασιαστή, η τάση τροφοδοσίας του οποίου είναι της τάξης 1 kV, με πολύ καλύτερη σταθεροποίηση και μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα, ενώ το σήμα εξόδου είναι μικρό, της τάξης  10-100 mV. 
Γνώμη μου είναι ότι από την αρχή ήσουν σε λάθος δρόμο. Δικό μου είναι το λάθος. Έπρεπε να το είχα προσέξει. Θα πρέπει να αναζητήσεις άλλα κυκλώματα για την επεξεργασία των παλμών του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, όπως  και την παραγωγή πολύ σταθερής υψηλής τάσης. Μόνο μετά θα μπορέσεις να επιλέξεις τον συμβατό τρόπο τροφοδοσίας του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (09-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

Βασιλειε, σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που αφιερώνεις για μένα ότι και να βγει...

Έχω να σου πω ότι στην πλακέτα αυτή Ναι μεν έχει ενσωματωμένο G-M αλλά 1000% η συσκευή που τοποθετείται η πλακέτα την έχω δει και  παίρνει έναν external scintillation probe . Δεν είναι νεας Τεχνολογίας οκ αλλά δουλεύει και έχει ακόμη πωλήσεις και ως μεταχειρισμένα handled instruments ακριβή τιμή. 
Θα θελα να μου σχεδιάσεις τον διαιρετη τάσης με θετική τάση εξόδου σήματος και θα σου πω αποτελέσματα

----------


## nio-4-

[/QUOTE]*
3.* Ωστόσο υπάρχει και εναλλακτικός  τρόπος αλλαγής του πρόσημου του παλμού, όπου το σήμα (παλμός) λαμβάνεται  όχι από την άνοδο, που τη γειώνουν, αλλά από την αντίσταση του διαιρέτη που πολώνει την τελευταία δύνοδο, όπου ο παλμός είναι θετικός και εξίσου μεγάλος! 
Βασίλειος. [/QUOTE]

Αν μπορείς ένα σχήμα αυτού που περιγράφεις

----------


## VaselPi

_[/QUOTE]
3. Ωστόσο υπάρχει και εναλλακτικός τρόπος αλλαγής του πρόσημου του παλμού, όπου το σήμα (παλμός) λαμβάνεται όχι από την άνοδο, που τη γειώνουν, αλλά από την αντίσταση του διαιρέτη που πολώνει την τελευταία δύνοδο, όπου ο παλμός είναι θετικός και εξίσου μεγάλος! 
Βασίλειος. [/QUOTE]

__Αν μπορείς ένα σχήμα αυτού που περιγράφεις_

 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.* 

Γιάννη, με τα σχήματα έχω πρόβλημα. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που τα αποφεύγω. Αλλά γα σχήμα φαντάσου τον διαιρέτη του datasheet που επισυνάπτεις. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις, είναι να κολλήσεις στην τελευταία δύνοδο έναν πυκνωτή των 0,01 μF. Το άλλο άκρο του πυκνωτή να το κολλήσεις στο σημείο που επιθυμείς να δεχθεί θετικούς παλμούς! Όλο κ' όλο! 
Τώρα, γιατί στην τελευταία δύνοδο ο παλμός είναι θετικός-θέλει συζήτηση.
Έστω ότι από την προτελευταία δύνοδο εξέρχεται ένα στενό (30 ns) πακέτο 106 ηλεκτρονίων, που προσπίπτει στην τελευταία, με ενέργειες 100 eV. Τα ηλεκτρόνια αυτά θα οδηγηθούν προς τον θετικό πόλο της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. 
Αν ο συντελεστής δευτερογενούς εκπομπής ηλεκτρονίων είναι 4, τότε από την τελευταία δύνοδο θα εξέλθουν, προς την άνοδο, 4x106 ηλεκτρονίων. Δηλαδή, ένα εκ. θα εισέλθει-4 εκ. θα εξέλθει. Ισοδύναμα, από την τελευταία δύνοδο θα εξέλθουν 3x106 ηλεκτρόνια. Κρίσιμο είναι το σημείο, ότι το ρεύμα των 3x106 ηλεκτρονίων θα αντληθεί από το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη και θα έχει αντίθετη φορά, δημιουργώντας τον θετικό παλμό. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος παρουσίας των πυκνωτών στις τελευταίους τρεις δύνοδες, όπου τα πακέτα ηλεκτρονίων είναι μεγάλο, ικανά να αλλοιώσουν τα 100 βολτ μεταξύ των δυνόδων.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## VaselPi

_Έχω να σου πω ότι στην πλακέτα αυτή Ναι μεν έχει ενσωματωμένο G-M αλλά 1000% η συσκευή που τοποθετείται η πλακέτα την έχω δει και παίρνει έναν external scintillation probe . Δεν είναι νεας Τεχνολογίας οκ αλλά δουλεύει και έχει ακόμη πωλήσεις και ως μεταχειρισμένα handled instruments ακριβή τιμή._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.     

Γιάννη, βλέπω ότι επιθυμείς να στηριχθείς στα ηλεκτρονικά του surveyor 2000 της HARSHAW.
Θα σου πω τι θα έκανα εγώ στη θέση σου. 
*1.* Θα μελετούσα την πηγή υψηλής τάσης στα 900 βολτ. Δηλαδή σηκώνει τα 200 μΑ; Αν τα σηκώνει, πόσο καλά διατηρεί την τάση των 900 V; "Παίζει" ή είναι σταθερό το τέταρτο της ψηφίο; 
*2.* Το μεγάλο πλην του τροφοδοτικού υψηλής τάσης θα το εφάρμοζα στη φωτοκάθοδο, ενώ την άνοδο θα τη γείωνα μέσω της ανοδικής αντίστασης. Εδώ ο πυκνωτής ζεύξης είναι περιττός. 
*3.* Τους 3 πυκνωτές δα τους διατηρούσα στη θέση τους.
*4.* Τον αρνητικό παλμό τάσης θα τον  έπαιρνα από την άνοδο, μέσω ακόλουθου τάσης. 
*5.* Την ανοδική αντίσταση θα την έκανα 10 ΜΩ, προκειμένου ο παλμός να είναι περίπου όπως στον Geiger. 
*6.* Τον ανοδικό αρνητικό παλμό θα τον ενίσχυα 100 φορές, με αναστροφή της πολικότητας και θα τον έστελνα στο σημείο Α του σχηματικού, που είναι μέσα σε κύκλο. 
*7.* Η ενίσχυση 100 επιλέγεται προκειμένου ο ανοδικός παλμός των 10 mV να μην είναι σε θέσει να ενεργοποιήσει τους δύο discriminators, τα κατώφλια των οποίων είναι 1,46 και 1,77 βολτ. Με την επιλογή ΚV = 100, ο ανοδικός παλμός των 20 mV, όπως και οι μεγαλύτεροι, που δημιουργούνται από 2 ή περισσότερα φωτοηλεκτρόνια που εξήλθαν ταυτόχρονα, θα είναι σε θέσει να  ενεργοποιήσουν τα 2 discriminators.  
*8.* Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα αναλάβουν τα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα του surveyor 2000, της HARSHAW. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (09-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασιλειε,

  συγγνωμη για την καθυστερηση  στην απαντηση... ειχα εναν φρενηρει ρυθμο προγραμματος .

ναι θα ηθελλα να το δοκιμασω χωρις να παιδευτω διηλιζοντας τον κοναπα με την πλακετα , απλα να την δκιμασω και αν μου κανει την κραταω αν οχι η θελω βελτιώσεις ...παλι εδω!! να σας ζαλιζω χαχα

επισυναπτω την φωτο που εκανα (μονο που εδω εχει 10 δυνοδους ενω ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης που εχω ειναι 11 δυνοδων) με βαση αυτο που προτινεις, συμφωνεις?
χομπυ ειναι μην ανχωνεσαι και λαθος να γινει !

θελω διοδο ζενερ για σταθεροποιησηη σηματος οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα

δεν θελω να ασχοληθω με τελεστικους ενισχυτες καθ'οσον εν οσο μου αρεσαν και σαν μαθημα-θεωρητικα στο τει και στην πραξη δεν καταφερα να φερω ικανοποιητικα  αποτελεσματα χρησιμοποιοντας τους με του προηγουμενους φωτοπολλαπλασιαστες και δικη μου διαταξη....

οποτε αν θελεις επιβεβαιωσε το σχεδιο να το κανω επιτελους να δω τι αποτελεσματα θα εχω

----------


## VaselPi

_θελω διοδο ζενερ για σταθεροποιησηη σηματος οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*. 

Γιάννη, νομίζω ότι παρεξηγείς το ρόλο των διόδων ζένερ στο κύκλωμα του διαιρέτη. 
Καταρχάς, είναι άλλος ο ρόλος της διόδου μεταξύ καθόδου και 1 δυνόδου, και είναι άλλος των τριών τελευταίων, με τους παράλληλους πυκνωτές. 
1. Η δίοδος μεταξύ καθόδου και πρώτης δυνόδου αποσκοπεί στην ανεξαρτητοποίηση αυτής της τάσης (100V) από την τιμή της υψηλής τάσης, την οποία, για παράδειγμα, μπορείς να την κάνεις 900, 1000 ή 1100 βολτ, αλλά η τάση μεταξύ φωτοκαθόδου και πρώτης δυνόδου πρέπει να είναι πάντα 100 βολτ, καθώς αυτή εστιάζει τα φωτοηλεκτρόνια στην επιφάνεια της πρώτης δυνόδου.
2. Οι 3 τελευταίοι δίοδοι αποσκοπούν στην ανεξαρτητοποίηση των τριών τάσεων από την ένταση του φωτοσήματος (πρέπει να παραμένουν πάντα 100 V), όταν αυτό αρχίζει να γίνεται συγκρίσιμο με το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Οκ Βασιλειε.  Ευχαριστώ... σχολίασε το κύκλωμα που επισυνάπτω αν μπορείς 

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8nQoV_-4m3o/WA0Yo2E82UI/AAAAAAAADPY/Kr292L1xdtAdcEKmS7_AFmcWO8IGL4-RwCLcB/s1600/Untitled.jpg

Βγάζοντας της αντίσταση 5ΜΩ και τον πύκνωση 4 ,7 nF (orange) που γειωνεται είμαι Οκ?? ?

----------


## VaselPi

_Βγάζοντας της αντίσταση 5ΜΩ και τον πύκνωση 4 ,7 nF (orange) που γειωνεται είμαι Οκ?? ?  

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.

 Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
*1.* Την αντίσταση και τον πυκνωτή τα αφήνεις στη θέση τους. 
*2.* Το κύκλωμα προορίζεται να παράγει θετικό παλμό, που δημιουργείται στην τελευταία δύνοδο, στο φορτίο (αντίσταση) των παράλληλα συνδεδεμένων 231 κΩ και 5 ΜΩ. 
*3.* Ωστόσο, ως έχει, δεν επρόκειτο να λειτουργήσει, καθώς η έξοδος του σήματος είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη στη Γη. Μέσω HV, ως προς την εναλλασσόμενη συνιστώσα του σήματος, η άνοδος είναι "γειωμένη". Με άλλα λόγια, στο κύκλωμα υπάρχει ένα μικρό λαθάκι. Είναι σε λάθος θέση ο αρνητικός πόλος του τροφοδοτικού υψηλής τάσης, που τον γειώνουν, δηλαδή είναι σε λάθος θέση η Γη!
*4.* Το λάθος αυτό διορθώνεται εύκολα, αν αλλάξεις τη θέση της Γης, και τη βάλεις στην κάθοδο (φωτοκάθοδο).
*5.* Τον θετικό παλμό τον παίρνεις και τον αξιοποιείς από την αντίσταση των 5 ΜΩ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (12-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Βγάζοντας της αντίσταση 5ΜΩ και τον πύκνωση 4 ,7 nF (orange) που γειωνεται είμαι Οκ?? ?  
> 
> _Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.
> 
>  Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> *1.* Την αντίσταση και τον πυκνωτή τα αφήνεις στη θέση τους. 
> *2.* Το κύκλωμα προορίζεται να παράγει θετικό παλμό, που  δημιουργείται στην τελευταία δύνοδο, στο φορτίο (αντίσταση) των  παράλληλα συνδεδεμένων 231 κΩ και 5 ΜΩ. 
> *3.* Ωστόσο, ως έχει, δεν επρόκειτο να λειτουργήσει,  καθώς η έξοδος του σήματος είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη στη Γη. Μέσω HV, ως  προς την εναλλασσόμενη συνιστώσα του σήματος, η άνοδος είναι "γειωμένη".  Με άλλα λόγια, στο κύκλωμα υπάρχει ένα μικρό λαθάκι. Είναι σε λάθος  θέση ο αρνητικός πόλος του τροφοδοτικού υψηλής τάσης, που τον γειώνουν,  δηλαδή είναι σε λάθος θέση η Γη!
> *4.* Το λάθος αυτό διορθώνεται εύκολα, αν αλλάξεις τη θέση της Γης, και τη βάλεις στην κάθοδο (φωτοκάθοδο).
> ...




καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

διόρθωσα  το σχεδιο. Μπορεις να ελεγξεις αν όντως τώρα είναι σωστα σχεδισμενος ο  διαιρετης τασης ετσι ωστε να παιρνουμε θετικο παλμό?
(οι τιμες των εξαρτηματων ειναι οι τιμες που εχω εγω στον δικό μου)

Bicron voltage divider.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

_διόρθωσα το σχεδιο. Μπορεις να ελεγξεις αν όντως τώρα είναι σωστα σχεδισμενος ο διαιρετης τασης ετσι ωστε να παιρνουμε θετικο παλμό?
(οι τιμες των εξαρτηματων ειναι οι τιμες που εχω εγω στον δικό μου)_

 

Αρχική μήνυμα από *nio-4*.        

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Το νέο σου σχέδιο είναι σκάρτο, με 2 λάθη.
1. Και εδώ, τον παραγόμενο θετικό παλμό τον οδηγείς στη Γη, δηλαδή τον μηδενίζεις. Γενικότερα, την πηγή υψηλής τάσεις πρέπει να τη φαντάζεσαι με μηδενική εσωτερική αντίσταση, δηλαδή ως προς την εναλλασσόμενη, μεταξύ των δύο πόλων υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα. 
2. Στη θέση της αντίστασης 231 κΩ, του προηγούμενου σχεδίου, έβαλες δίοδο ζένερ, η οποία έχει μηδενική (μερικές δεκάδες Ω) πρακτικά αντίσταση. Αυτό θα μηδενίσει τον παλμό τάσης που παράγεται σε αυτήν την αντίσταση. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η ένταση του θετικού παλμού εξαρτάται από την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της τελευταίας δυνόδου, ως προς τη Γη, αλλά εξαρτάται και από αυτήν την αντίσταση. Καλό είναι, και η αντίσταση των 231 κΩ να γίνει, και αυτή, 1 ΜΩ.
Επομένως: 
(α) η καθοδική ζένερ, καλώς υπάρχει. 
(β) στη θέση της ανοδικής ζενερ, βάλε αντίσταση του 1 ΜΩ. 
(γ) το υψηλό πλην-στην κάθοδο, ενώ το υψηλό συν-στην άνοδο, και θα είσαι ΟΚ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (13-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

επισυναπτω διορθωμενο το σχεδιο αν θελεις ριξε μια ματια και πες μου. οι αντιστασεις εγιναν 550ΚΩ λογο τροφοδοτικου...(το ειχαμε αναλυσει το θεμα αυτο (μου ειχες πει 500ΚΩ αλλα δεν βρηκα και για να μην καθυστερησω εβαλα 550ΚΩ))

Bicron voltage divider.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη (nio-4) καλησπέρα.
Μόνο μία παρατήρηση. Στους 3 παράλληλους πυκνωτές, τα 3,2 kV είναι υπερβολή. Αντοχή σε 400 V είναι υπεραρκετή. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (14-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασιλειε και σε ολη την παρέα

Έχω πρόβλημα με την υψηλή τάση.... Χωρίς φορτίο έχω μέχρι και 1650ν Ενώ συνδέοντας τον διαιρετη τάσης έχω έως 400ν περιπου . Η ωμικη αντίσταση του είναι 550ΚΩ Χ 10 

Τι μπορώ να κάνω? Το τροφοδοτικό της πλακέτας λέει ο κατασκευαστής ότι παρέχει ρυθμιζόμενη τάση 

( High voltage:  electronically stabilized adjustable to at least  1600v typically 2000v with read-out on the meter. High voltage can support a 100-megohm load.)
Εγώ έχω probe 1GΩ αντίσταση (Αν θυμάμαι καλα) και μετράω με καλή ακρίβεια

----------


## nio-4-

Το αναλογικό 1mA αμπερομετρο βαράει τελικές ...ό δείκτης του... Όταν ανεβάζω την τάση αλλά το μετράω στην έξοδο  , στον πύκνωση υψηλής τάσης,  Και βλέπω την τιμή . Μήπως τελικά τα datasheets έδιναν την σωστή τιμή των αντιστάσεων του διαιρετη τάσης??? Περί τα 100 KΩ ?

----------


## VaselPi

_Έχω πρόβλημα με την υψηλή τάση.... Χωρίς φορτίο έχω μέχρι και 1650ν Ενώ συνδέοντας τον διαιρετη τάσης έχω έως 400ν περιπου . Η ωμικη αντίσταση του είναι 550ΚΩ Χ 10 

Τι μπορώ να κάνω? Το τροφοδοτικό της πλακέτας λέει ο κατασκευαστής ότι παρέχει ρυθμιζόμενη τάση 

( High voltage: electronically stabilized adjustable to at least 1600v typically 2000v with read-out on the meter. High voltage can support a 100-megohm load.)
__Εγώ έχω probe 1GΩ αντίσταση (Αν θυμάμαι καλα) και μετράω με καλή ακρίβεια_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.  Η πηγή υψηλή τάσης αδυνατεί να τροφοδοτήσει τον διαιρέτη τάσης του  φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, καθώς αυτή προορίζεται να τροφοδοτήσει το Geiger, όπου η κατανάλωση ρεύματος είναι περίπου μηδέν. Εσύ του ζητάς 200 μΑ, ενώ το τροφοδοτικό, στα 1600 V μπορεί να σου προσφέρει μόνο 16 μΑ. Επομένως, αυτό το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης είναι τελείως ακατάλληλο για το δικό σου διαιρέτη. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (18-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

καλησερα Βασίλειε,

παρατηρησα επισης οτι με αυξηση της αντισστασης εχω αυξηση της  τασης και ακομη επιπλεον οτι εχω ενταση ρευματος περι τα 16μA !!! ποσο δικαιο εχεις !!! και είχες που μου ελεγες αρχης εξαρχης οτι ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ SCINTILATION PROBE  - φωτοπολλαπλασιαστες. Αλλα καποιοι μαλλον ασχετοι οι οποίοι το παιζουν ειδημονες και αναφερομαι σε ατομα απο εξωτερικο που ασχολουνται με αυτα οτι ειναι οκ το συστημα...

μαλλον πρεπει να επιστευομαστε μονο Ελληνικα μυαλα!!! 

λογο της ενασχολησης μου με αυτα εδω και χρονια εχω τροφοδοτικο και θα σου ανεβασω εδω τωρα τα datasheet του ως εικονες γιατι δεν δεχεται το φορουμ μας το pdf διοτι ειναι λιγο ποιο μεγαλο και δυο εικονες του τροφοδοτικου πισω - εμπρος . Ακριβο πολυ τοοποιο τοβρηκα σε καλη τιμη και ελπιζω να δωσεις τις ευλογιες σου σε αυτο.

το ειχα δοκιμασμενο αλλα εκανα αλλα τραγικα θεματα.

αν ολα πανε καλα στο τροφοδοτικο, η επεξεργασια του συματος με τον  discriminator  πιστευεις οτι θα φερει αποτελεσμα σε διαχωρισμο ενεργειων???

----------


## nio-4-

και τα υπολοιπα 3 φυλλα...
τι μπορω για να τοκανω να βγαζει θετικη υψξλη ταση??  :Cursing:  :Blushing:  :Confused1:  ελπιζω να γινεται και να μην χειαστει να παρω αλλο...

----------


## VaselPi

_λογο της ενασχολησης μου με αυτα εδω και χρονια εχω τροφοδοτικο και θα σου ανεβασω εδω τωρα τα datasheet του ως εικονες γιατι δεν δεχεται το φορουμ μας το pdf διοτι ειναι λιγο ποιο μεγαλο και δυο εικονες του τροφοδοτικου πισω - εμπρος . Ακριβο πολυ τοοποιο τοβρηκα σε καλη τιμη και ελπιζω να δωσεις τις ευλογιες σου σε αυτο.

το ειχα δοκιμασμενο αλλα εκανα αλλα τραγικα θεματα.

αν ολα πανε καλα στο τροφοδοτικο, η επεξεργασια του συματος με τον discriminator πιστευεις οτι θα φερει αποτελεσμα σε διαχωρισμο ενεργειων???_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*. 

Γιάννη καλημέρα.  Το τροφοδοτικό αυτό κάνει, καθώς τα "καταφέρνει" ακόμη και με 800 μΑ στα 1000 V. Συνήθως, η τάση εξόδου εξαρτάται από την τάση εισόδου, και στα 15 βολτ παροχής, σου παράγει  τα 1000 V. Έχουν καλή σταθεροποίηση της τάσης εξόδου και μικρή υψήσυχνη (περίπου 100 kHz) διακύμανση της τάσης, της τάξης 0,01 % των 1000 βολτ, που σημαίνει 0,1 V. Έτσι:
1. Τα 15 βολτ παροχής πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένα, 
2. Για φωτοπαλμούς της τάξης 100 mV, η διακύμανση 0,1 V είναι μεγάλη και θα πρέπει να τη μειώσεις άλλες 10 φορές, με ένα RC φίλτρο, "θυσιάζοντας" 20 βολτ από τα 1000 (I = 200 μΑ, f=100 kHz, R=100k, C=1nF, στα 3 kV). 
3. Ο γειωμένος πόλος εξόδου δηλώνεται από την κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία.

Ο discriminator του Geiger δε σου κάνει. Όπως τον βλέπω, αυτός προορίζεται για καταγραφή ηλεκτρικού παλμού, το πλάτος του οποίου είναι πάνω από 1,5 V. Για το διαχωρισμό των ενεργειών (παλμών), ο discriminator πρέπει να έχει μεταβαλλόμενο (ρυθμιζόμενο) κατώφλι καταγραφής (σκανδαλισμού). Αλλά αυτό το θέμα, άφησέ το για αργότερα. Προσπάθησε πρώτα να πολώσεις τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με 980 V και 200 μΑ κατανάλωσης του διαιρέτη. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (19-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασιλειε,  

1. Έχω προνοήσει και για αυτό καθ'οσον  αυτό τροφοδοτουταν απο ενα σταθεροποίηση τάσης dc/dc  converter της RECOM REC3-2415SRWZ/A
I/P:  DC 9-36V
O/P :Very Happy: C 15V 200mA 
Δυστυχώς μέσω κινητού μπαίνω και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω και να ανεβάσω φωτο.

2. Το φίλτρο μπαίνει εν σειρά στην έξοδο της υψηλής τάσης  και αντίσταση πυκνωτές παράλληλα σωστά?
Εχω ενα de-coupling φίλτρο   για να συνδεθεί κατευθείαν στον παλμογράφος που έχω να το βάλω και αυτό για να δω τους παλμούς - σήματα εξόδου?

----------


## VaselPi

1. Ναι, το φίλτρο μπαίνει σε σειρά.
2. Στον παλμογράφο βάζεις μόνο τον δικό του διαιρέτη, 1/10, και τίποτα άλλο. Προκειμένου να δεις τη διακύμανση της τάσης, προφανώς, μέσω ενός πυκνωτή που αντέχει τα 1000 βολτ. Τον πυκνωτή αυτόν μην τον αποκαλείς "φίλτρο". Είναι σωστότερα, να τον αποκαλείς - πυκνωτής διάζευξης της d.c. τάσης.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (19-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> 1. Ναι, το φίλτρο μπαίνει σε σειρά.
> 2. Στον παλμογράφο βάζεις μόνο τον δικό του διαιρέτη, 1/10, και τίποτα άλλο. Προκειμένου να δεις τη διακύμανση της τάσης, προφανώς, μέσω ενός πυκνωτή που να αντέχει τα 1000 βολτ. Τον πυκνωτή αυτόν μην τον αποκαλείς "φίλτρο". Είναι σωστότερα, να τον αποκαλείς - πυκνωτής διάζευξης της d.c. τάσης.
> Βασίλειος.



για καποιο λογο το τροφοδοτικο μου βγαζει εως - 800v (*να υπενθυμισω οτι παραγει αρνητικη ταση*)

και χωρις φορτιο.

επισυναπτω φωτο

28945786_10215594869683184_1323881539_o.jpg28946378_10215599126709607_555146240_o.jpg28946835_10215599127789634_1531328424_o.jpgconnect_to_oscilloscope.JPG

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, καλησπέρα. Αν το τροφοδοτείς με 12 βολτ, τα 800 βολτ είναι νορμάλ. Για τα 1000 βολτ εξόδου, η τροφοδοσία πρέπει να είναι 15 βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (19-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, καλησπέρα. Αν το τροφοδοτείς με 12 βολτ, τα 800 βολτ είναι νορμάλ. Για τα 1000 βολτ εξόδου, η τροφοδοσία πρέπει να είναι 15 βολτ.
> Βασίλειος.



να το  τροφοδοτησω με 15V? πειραζει που ειναι αρνητικηη τασή?

δικαιο εχεις 13V μετραω στην εξοδο!!

παίρνω στο παλμογραφο αραια και που τιμες Vpp=51v , +37V/ -17v περιπου στα  50us 

τι κανω για τον discriminator?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, δεν πειράζει που η τάση είναι αρνητική. Αυτό όμως σημαίνει ότι γειωμένη θα είναι η άνοδος, ενώ το μεγάλο πλην θα εφαρμοστεί στη φωτοκάθοδο. Ακόμη, οι τάσεις 51, 37 και -17 βολτ, είναι με συνδεδεμένο τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή ή δίχως αυτόν;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (19-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, δεν πειράζει που η τάση είναι αρνητική. Αυτό όμως σημαίνει ότι γειωμένη θα είναι η άνοδος, ενώ το μεγάλο πλην θα εφαρμοστεί στη φωτοκάθοδο. Ακόμη, οι τάσεις 51, 37 και -17 βολτ, είναι με συνδεδεμένο τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή ή δίχως αυτόν;
> Βασίλειος.



ειναι με συνδεδεμενο τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και ο παλμογραφος ειναι στο AC γιατι βγαζει και θετικες τιμες και αρνητικες τιμες παιρνει ο παλμος σωστα επραξα?

επισυναπτω και φωτο του παλμογρφου με τον παλμο που επιασε. λογκα θα  πρεπει να πιανει συνεχεια παλμους

29243516_10215599785326072_1865673178_o.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Σε λειτουργία AC, ο παλμός πρέπει να είναι διπολικός, με μηδενική μέση τιμή, δηλαδή το εμβαδόν του θετικού μέρους πρέπει να είναι ίσο με το εμβαδόν του αρνητικού. Ακόμη, σε ποιο σημείο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή έχεις καταγράψει αυτόν τον παλμό;

----------

nio-4- (19-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Σε λειτουργία AC, ο παλμός πρέπει να είναι διπολικός, με μηδενική μέση τιμή, δηλαδή το εμβαδόν του θετικού μέρους πρέπει να είναι ίσο με το εμβαδόν του αρνητικού. Ακόμη, σε ποιο σημείο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή έχεις καταγράψει αυτόν τον παλμό;



νομιζω παιζει ρολο και τα -200v που δεν μπορεσα να προσφερω και με ταση 14v εισοδο , πρεπει να τροφοδοτησω με καποιον τροπο να παει στην εξοδο της υψηλης -1000v τωρα με -820v παιρνω σημα απο την εξοδο μονο γιατι το εχω βαλει σε μεταλλικο σωληνα παιρνω κατι σαν εναλλασομενο παλμο φυσικα μεγαλυτερο εμβαδον το θετικο κομματι του παλμου

----------


## VaselPi

Το σήμα το παίρνεις από την άνοδο ή την τελευταία δύνοδο;

----------

nio-4- (20-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> καλησπερα Βασίλειε,
> 
> επισυναπτω διορθωμενο το σχεδιο αν θελεις ριξε μια ματια και πες μου. οι αντιστασεις εγιναν 550ΚΩ λογο τροφοδοτικου...(το ειχαμε αναλυσει το θεμα αυτο (μου ειχες πει 500ΚΩ αλλα δεν βρηκα και για να μην καθυστερησω εβαλα 550ΚΩ))
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72818







> Το σήμα το παίρνεις από την άνοδο ή την τελευταία δύνοδο;



Επισυναψα το τελευταίο σχέδιο που μου είπες ότι είναι οκ . Αν δεν μπορείς να το δεις πες μου να ανεβάσω το σχέδιο.  Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά είναι από την άνοδο η οποία έχει τα -800 v και η κάθοδος γειωνεται.

----------


## VaselPi

_Επισυναψα το τελευταίο σχέδιο που μου είπες ότι είναι οκ . Αν δεν μπορείς να το δεις πες μου να ανεβάσω το σχέδιο. Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά είναι από την άνοδο η οποία έχει τα -800 v και η κάθοδος γειωνετα_ι.

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*. 

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Βλέπω τα πάντα που είχες επισυνάψει. 
*1*. Όπως το βλέπω το σχέδιο, το σήμα το παίρνεις από τη δύνοδο D11, δηλαδή το βλέπεις στην τελευταία δύνοδο. 
*2*. Η άνοδος πρέπει να είναι γειωμένη, ενώ τα -800 βολτ να εφαρμόζονται στη φωτοκάθοδο.
*3*. Σε λειτουργία AC, είναι σωστή η εικόνα του παλμού που βλέπεις: στενός και μεγάλος θετικός παλμός, ακολουθούμενος με μικρό αρνητικό, αλλά μεγάλης διάρκειας. Ωστόσο, τους παλμούς 51, 37 και 17 βολτ, τους βλέπω να είναι αφύσικα μεγάλοι.
*4*. Κάνε στο σχέδιο μία αλλαγή: Το άκρο της αντίστασης των 3 ΜΩ, κακώς βρίσκεται συνδεδεμένο με τη φωτοκάθοδο. Δίχως λόγο, "ταλαιπωρείς" τον πυκνωτή ζεύξης, 103Μ, 2kV, καθώς πάνω του εφαρμόζεται σχεδόν όλη η υψηλή τάση.  Για να τον διευκολύνεις, το άκρο της αντίστασης των 3 ΜΩ, πήγαινέ το και σύνδεσέ το με τη Γη. Τώρα η τάση στον πυκνωτή θα είναι περίπου 80 βολτ, που είναι πολύ καλύτερα. 
*5*. Τους παλμούς να τους μελετάς με το προμπ του παλμογράφου, σε διαίρεση 1/10, προκειμένου να μειώσεις τη παρασιτική χωρητικότητα που εισάγει το προμπ στο σημείο μελέτης (D11). 
*6*. Οι παλμοί που βλέπεις, είναι των φωτεινών αναλαμπών στον κρύσταλλο, που προκαλεί η ραδιενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος. Πρέπει να είναι περίπου 5-6 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο. Όσο μεγαλύτερος είναι ο θετικός παλμός, τόσο μεγαλύτερη ήταν η ενέργεια του σωματιδίου που προκάλεσε την αναλαμπή. Το γεγονός αυτό επιτρέπει την ενεργειακή τους κατανομή. Αλλά τα θέματα αυτά, στην επόμενη φάση.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

με αναστροφη της πολικοτητας (η καθοδος γειωνεται και η ανοδος εχει -800v) , εχοντας το φιλτρο στην εξοδο της υψηληης τασης και τον 2ο πυκνωτη εν σειρα προς τον παλμογραφο απο το οποίο βαζω αντισταση η οποια γειωνεται (οπως στο σχεδιο συνδεσηης προς παλμογραφο) 
Με ρυθμισεις παλμογραφου , probe x1 , 0,1v/div , 50us/div
παιρνω σηματα στις εικονες που επισυναπτω με CPL : AC και η αλλη με CPL : DC

δεν μπορουν τα dc/dc isolate converter να παραξουν 15v στην εξοδο και μαλλον πρεπει να δωσω -1000V για να εχω ποιο γρηγορους παλμους αλλα δεν εχω αλλο τροπο σταθεροποιησης της τασης εισοδου στον high voltage power supply

28944786_10215606207166614_462330473_o.jpg28945729_10215606207126613_1436355469_o.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

με βαση την αλλαγηπου μου ειπες  και το πυκνωτη αποζευξης με αντισταση που εβαλα για να παιρνει το σημα ο παλμογραφος μου ανεβαζω το νεο κυκλωμα και τους  παλμους που μπορεσα να παρω...

για καποιον λογο δεν μπορει να παρει του παλμους να αποφορτιστει ο πυκνωτης διοτι πρεπει να τον σβησω και να τον ξανααναψω τον παλμογραφο ο οποίος πρεπει να εχει sampling rate 20MHz ...μηπως δεν αποφορτιζεται ο πυκνωτης  αποζευξης "decoupling capacitor"?  μηπως ειναι περιττος ο δικος μου και η αντισταση?

28945729_10215606207126613_1436355469_o.jpg28946726_10215607117389369_399114070_o.jpg29242613_10215607118229390_1810960012_o.jpg29243167_10215607117029360_1881430160_o.jpgmy voltage divider.JPG

----------


## VaselPi

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*


Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Στο κύκλωμα που επισυνάπτεις υπάρχουν 2 λάθη, παρότι ο διαιρέτης είναι σωστός. 
Για σημείο αναφοράς παίρνω τους πόλους της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. 
1. Τον θετικό πόλο της πηγής τον γειώνεις. Γειώνεις, επίσης, και την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
2. Στον αρνητικό πόλο υψηλής τάσης: την κάθοδο την πολώνεις με -800 βολτ μέσω μίας ωμικής αντίστασης 100 κΩ. Μετά την αντίσταση 100 κΩ, δηλαδή στο σημείο όπου αυτή ενώνεται με την φωτοκάθοδο, βάζεις (συνδέεις) τον πυκνωτή, το άλλο ποδαράκι του οποίου πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο. Στον πυκνωτή αυτόν εφαρμόζεται σχεδόν όλη η τάση των 800 βολτ, επομένως πρέπει να την αντέχει, δηλαδή να είναι των 2 kV.
3. Το δεύτερο λάθος  βρίσκεται στο σημείο λήψης του σήματος. Το σήμα (παλμοί) λαμβάνεται από την αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ. Με άλλα λόγια, το κορκοδιλάκι του προμπ (σε διαίρεση 1/10) πρέπει να "δαγκώνει" τη Γη, ενώ η τσιμπίδα να κουμπώνεται στην αντίσταση 3 ΜΩ, δηλαδή στο σημείο όπου αυτή ενώνεται με τον πυκνωτή. Προς  το παρόν, τίποτα άλλο δε βάζεις και τίποτα δε συνδέεις.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*
> 
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Στο κύκλωμα που επισυνάπτεις υπάρχουν 2 λάθη, παρότι ο διαιρέτης είναι σωστός. 
> Για σημείο αναφοράς παίρνω τους πόλους της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. 
> 1. Τον θετικό πόλο της πηγής τον γειώνουμε. Γειώνουμε, επίσης, και την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
> 2. Στον αρνητικό πόλο υψηλής τάσης: την κάθοδο την πολώνεις με -800 βολτ μέσω μίας ωμικής αντίστασης 100 κΩ. Μετά την αντίσταση 100 κΩ, δηλαδή στο σημείο όπου αυτή ενώνεται με την φωτοκάθοδο, βάζεις τον πυκνωτή, το άλλο ποδαράκι του οποίου πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο. Στον πυκνωτή αυτόν εφαρμόζεται σχεδόν όλη η τάση των 800 βολτ, επομένως πρέπει να την αντέχει, δηλαδή να είναι των 2 kV.
> 3. Το δεύτερο λάθος  βρίσκεται στο σημείο λήψης του σήματος. Το σήμα (παλμοί) λαμβάνεται από την αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ. Με άλλα λόγια, το κορκοδιλάκι του προμπ (σε διαίρεση 1/10) πρέπει να "δαγκώνει" τη Γη, ενώ η τσιμπίδα να κουμπώνεται στην αντίσταση 3 ΜΩ, δηλαδή στο σημείο όπου αυτή ενώνεται με τον πυκνωτή. Τίποτα άλλο δε βάζεις και τίποτα δε συνδέεις.
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

1. ποιον θεωρουμε θετικο πολο?
2. να βγαλω το πυκνωτη αποζευξης να με την αντισταση ? (αυτο μου το ειχαν πει καποιοι απο εξωτερικο ειδημονες γιατι ο παλμογραφος δεν μπορει να δεχτει τοση μεγαλη ταση...δεν ξερω αν ισχυει )

το 1/10 που λες τι είναι? ο probe μου εχει επιλογη x1 και χ10 , τι να επιλεξω?

----------


## VaselPi

1. Γιάννη, στην πηγή, θετικός πόλος είναι η Γη της πηγής υψηλής τάσης.
2. Τον διαιρέτη τον αφήνεις ως έχει. 
3. Το σήμα το λαμβάνεις από την αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ, με τον επιλογέα (στο προμπ) στη θέση x10.
4.  Ο πυκνωτής ζεύξης είναι αυτός, που με το ένα πόδι πατάει στην αντίσταση 3 ΜΩ, ενώ με το άλλο, πατάει στη δύνοδο D11.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> 1. Γιάννη, στην πηγή, θετικός πόλος είναι η Γη της πηγής υψηλής τάσης.
> 2. Τον διαιρέτη τον αφήνεις ως έχει. 
> 3. Το σήμα το λαμβάνεις από την αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ, με τον επιλογέα (στο προμπ) στη θέση x10.
> Βασίλειος.




1. καλα το φανταστηκα
3. το σημα δεν μπορει να μετρηθει διοτι συνδεοντας τον probe και x10 μου κανει ενα ηχο σαν arc αρκ υψηλης τασης γιαυτο τον λογο μου ειχαν πει να βαλλω τον πυκνωτη αποζευξης με την αντισταση.
οποτε τωρα τι κανω? τον συνδεεω χωρις φοβο η κανω κατι αλλο?

----------


## VaselPi

"Τσίμπα" το προμπ στην αντίσταση 3 ΜΩ, άφοβα. Οι παλμοί τώρα θα είναι πολύ πιο μικροί. Υποψιάζομαι, ότι οι πρώτοι παλμοί που είδες, δεν ήταν του φωτοσήματος, αλλά προερχόταν από κάτι άλλο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> "Τσίμπα" το προμπ στην αντίσταση 3 ΜΩ, άφοβα. Οι παλμοί τώρα θα είναι πολύ πιο μικροί. Υποψιάζομαι, ότι οι πρώτοι παλμοί που είδες, δεν ήταν του φωτοσήματος, αλλά προερχόταν από κάτι άλλο. 
> Βασίλειος.




μια ερωτηση... το φιλτρο ειναι σε σειρα με την ταση -ακρο των -800v??

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη-ναι, είναι σε σειρά. Προκαλεί μία μικρή μείωση της υψηλής τάσης, της τάξης, IxR=200μΑ x100κΩ =20 V, που δεν είναι μεγάλη, αλλά το φίλτρο αυτό μειώνει τις υψίσυχνες διακυμάνσεις της υψηλής τάσης πάνω από 10 φορές!
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη-ναι, είναι σε σειρά. Προκαλεί μία μικρή  μείωση της υψηλής τάσης, της τάξης, IxR=200μΑ x100κΩ =20 V, που δεν  είναι μεγάλη, αλλά το φίλτρο αυτό μειώνει τις υψίσυχνες διακυμάνσεις της  υψηλής τάσης πάνω από 10 φορές!
> Βασίλειος.





Βσιλειε,
με βαση το σχημα  που ανεβαζω τωρα , ετσι για διευκρυνηση, εχω παλμους θετικους απο +31v  εως -0,8v και σταθερο πλατος 0,5ms χωρις προβληματα . ποιο πριν μετρουσα  αναποδα στα 3ΜΩ εβαζα την γειωση του παλμογραφου και στη καθοδο το σημα  επισης τροφοδοτουσα αναποδα το module παραγωγης υψηλης τασηης δηλαδη  την γειωση του dc/dc isolator  στο + της input του H.V.P.S και τα 15v  (που τα βγαζει ανετα χωρις ομως να βγαζει εξοδο -1000v ) στην γειωση του  H.V.P.S

δεν ακουγονται αρκ αλλα παλι πρεπει να βαζω και να βγαζω τον probe  του παλμογραφου για να παρω δευτερο παλμο
γιατι οι παλμοι ειναι μεγαλοι? το probe ειναι x10

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, κλείστω αμέσως!!! Είναι λάθος αυτό το κύκλωμα-μη σου προκύψει καμία ζημιά. Κλείστω αμέσως.
Καταρχάς, ο πυκνωτής δεν πρέπει να είναι παράλληλος προς τα 100 κΩ, αλλά το άλλο πόδι πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο.
Οι παλμοί δεν είναι του φωτοσήματος αλλά του τροφοδοτικού. 
Το τροφοδοτικό το βλέπω να είναι προβληματικό. Δεν πρέπει να παράγει παλμούς. 
Το φωτοσήμα θα το δεις στην αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ.

----------

nio-4- (20-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, κλείστω αμέσως!!! Είναι λάθος αυτό το κύκλωμα-μη σου προκύψει καμία ζημιά. Κλείστω αμέσως.
> Καταρχάς, ο πυκνωτής δεν πρέπει να είναι παράλληλος προς τα 100 κΩ, αλλά το άλλο πόδι να είναι γειωμένο.
> Οι παλμοί δεν είναι του φωτοσήματος αλλά του τροφοδοτικού.
> Το φωτοσήμα θα το δεις στην αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ.



για δες το νεο σχημα?

my voltage divider.JPG

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, θα πρέπει μάλλον, να ασχοληθείς (μελετήσεις) πρώτα με την πηγή της υψηλής τάσης. Πρέπει να παράγει σταθερή τάση, με μικρή υψίσυχνη διακύμανση, της τάξης 0,1 βολτ, και όπως λες, με περίοδο 0,5 ms. Δες αν είναι έτσι. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-03-18)

----------


## VaselPi

Ο πυκνωτής είναι συνδεδεμένος σωστά, αλλά το σήμα στον παλμογράφο το παίρνεις από λάθος σημείο. 
Γείωσε την άνοδο. Στο ίδιο σημείο, βάλε και τη Γη του παλμογράφου. Το σήμα, πάρε το και στύλε το στην είσοδο του παλμογράφου, αλλά από το σημείο, όπου η αντίσταση 3 ΜΩ ενώνεται με τον πυκνωτή ζεύξης.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, θα πρέπει μάλλον, να ασχοληθείς (μελετήσεις) πρώτα με την πηγή της υψηλής τάσης. πρέπει να παράγει σταθερή τάση, με μικρή υψίσυχνη διακύμανση, της τάξης 0,1 βολτ, και όπως λες, με περίοδο 0,5 ms. Δες αν είναι έτσι. 
> Βασίλειος.



πως μπορω να το δω αυτο? το κυκλωμα που εκανα ειναι οοκ?

----------


## VaselPi

Αν εννοείς αυτό  του ποστ 77, όχι, δεν είναι σωστό (βλ. ποστ 79).
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Αν εννοείς αυτό  του ποστ 77, όχι, δεν είναι σωστό (βλ. ποστ 79).
> Βασίλειος.



αν μπορεις κανε ενα σχεδιο γιατι δεν θα βγαλω ακρη

----------


## VaselPi

Θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω με το σχέδιο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Με το σχέδιο-δεν τα κατάφερα, συγνώμη. 
Αλλά αν έκανες αυτά που βλέπω στο ποστ 77, τότε ενδέχεται να προκάλεσες βλάβη στο τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης. Όπως βλέπω το σχηματικό, τον βραχυκύκλωσες μέσω της γείωσης του παλμογράφου. Συνήθως, η πηγή υψηλής τάσης, για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα το βραχυκύκλωμα το αντέχει. Αλλά για να την ελέγξεις,  κάνε τα εξής: 
*1.* Αποσύνδεσέ την από το φιλτρο, το διαιρέτη και τον παλμογράφο. Δηλαδή, αποσύνδεσέ την από τα πάντα.
*2.* Τροφοδότησέ τη με τα 15 βολτ, φροντίζοντας οι γειώσεις των δύο οργάνων (τροφοδοτικό των 15 βολτ και η πηγή υψηλής τάσης) να είναι ενωμένες. 
*3.* Με ένα πολύμετρο (όχι με παλμογράφο), μέτρα την παραγόμενη υψηλύ τάση. Αν το τροφοδοτικό είναι ΟΚ, το πολύμετρο πρέπει να σου δείχνει -1000 βολτ. Αλλά αυτός ο έλεγχος δεν αρκεί. Πρέπει να δεις ακόμη πόσο μικρή ή μεγάλη είναι η υψίσυχνη διακύμανση της τάσης εξόδου, δηλαδή των -1000 βολτ. Σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές, πρέπει να είναι 0,01 % των 1000 ή 0,1 βολτ. Αλλά για αυτόν τον έλεγχο, εδώ θα σου χρειαστεί ο παλμογράφος.
*4.* Έτσι, τη Γη του παλμογράφου την ενώνεις με την κοινή Γη των άλλων δύο οργάνων. Με τον τρόπο αυτό δημιουργείται η κοινή Γη των τριών οργάνων.
*5.*  Στο προμπ του παλμογράφου:
(α) το κορκοδιλάκι το "δαγκώνεις" στην κοινή Γη των τριών οργάνων.
(β) Το θέτεις σε κατάσταση x10. 
(γ) "Τσιμπάς" (με το προμπ) το ποδαράκι ενός πυκνωτή, που αντέχει τα 1000 βολτ, ενώ το άλλο ποδαράκι το συνδέεις με τα -1000 βολτ. Με άλλα λόγια, με τα -1000 βολτ, τον παλμογράφο τον συνδέεις μέσω ενός πυκνωτή, περίπου 1 nF. 
*6.* Αν το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης είναι ΟΚ, ο παλμογράφος πρέπει να σου δείχνει εναλλασσόμενη τάση με πλάτος περίπου 0,1 βολτ και περίοδο περίπου 0,5 ms.

Κάνε αυτόν τον έλεγχο και τα ξαναλέμε. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (21-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. Με το σχέδιο-δεν τα κατάφερα, συγνώμη. 
> Αλλά αν έκανες αυτά που βλέπω στο ποστ 77, τότε ενδέχεται να προκάλεσες βλάβη στο τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης. Όπως βλέπω το σχηματικό, τον βραχυκύκλωσες μέσω της γείωσης του παλμογράφου. Συνήθως, η πηγή υψηλής τάσης, για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα το βραχυκύκλωμα το αντέχει. Αλλά για να την ελέγξεις,  κάνε τα εξής: 
> *1.* Αποσύνδεσέ την από το φιλτρο, το διαιρέτη και τον παλμογράφο. Δηλαδή, αποσύνδεσέ την από τα πάντα.
> *2.* Τροφοδότησέ τη με τα 15 βολτ, φροντίζοντας οι γειώσεις των δύο οργάνων (τροφοδοτικό των 15 βολτ και η πηγή υψηλής τάσης) να είναι ενωμένες. 
> *3.* Με ένα πολύμετρο (όχι με παλμογράφο), μέτρα την παραγόμενη υψηλύ τάση. Αν το τροφοδοτικό είναι ΟΚ, το πολύμετρο πρέπει να σου δείχνει -1000 βολτ. Αλλά αυτός ο έλεγχος δεν αρκεί. Πρέπει να δεις ακόμη πόσο μικρή ή μεγάλη είναι η υψίσυχνη διακύμανση της τάσης εξόδου, δηλαδή των -1000 βολτ. Σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές, πρέπει να είναι 0,01 % των 1000 ή 0,1 βολτ. Αλλά για αυτόν τον έλεγχο, εδώ θα σου χρειαστεί ο παλμογράφος.
> *4.* Έτσι, τη Γη του παλμογράφου την ενώνεις με την κοινή Γη των άλλων δύο οργάνων. Με τον τρόπο αυτό δημιουργείται η κοινή Γη των τριών οργάνων.
> *5.*  Στο προμπ του παλμογράφου:
> (α) το κορκοδιλάκι το "δαγκώνεις" στην κοινή Γη των τριών οργάνων.
> (β) Το θέτεις σε κατάσταση x10. 
> ...



καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

το τροφοδοτικο βγαζει -817v (τωρα που το ξεθαψα μετα απο μηνες το τροφοδοτησα αναποδα την εισοδο του οποτε στα 15v ειχα συνδεσει την γειωση του dc/dc isolator [γειωνα την εισοδο του] και στην γειωση του τροφοδοτικου εδινα ταση 15V) 

τωρα οπως λες εκανα την συνδεση και στον παλμογραφο εβαλα εν σειρα του probe Πυκνωτη 103/2KV και και το ελευθερο ακρο του πυκνωτη το συνδεσα στην αρνητικη υψηλη ταση εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου και οι γειωσεις παλμογραφου-τροφοδοτικου -isolator εχουν κοινο κομβο-εννώνονται και δεν παιρνω παλμους εναλλασομενους κατι αποσπασματικα οταν συνδεω και αποσυνδεω τον probe . επισης οταν αποσυνδεω το κροκοδηλακι απο τον κοινο κομβο των γειωσεων τοτοτε ο παλμογραφος δινει μια εναλλασομενη τιμη της ταξης των Vrms = 29v / 20μS

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη (*nio-4*), είναι φυσικό να μη βλέπεις υψίσυχνο σήμα, όταν η κατανάλωση από την πηγή είναι μηδέν. Το σήμα αυτό είναι ανάλογο  προς την κατανάλωση ρεύματος από την πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Η διακύμανση 0,01 % αναφέρεται για τα 800 μΑ κατανάλωσης. 
Στο δικό σου διαιρέτη, η κατανάλωση ρεύματος είναι Ι=800V/5,5ΜΩ ή περίπου 160 μΑ, δηλαδή περίπου 5 φορές μικρότερη από τα 800 μΑ. 
Όταν συνδεθεί στην πηγή ο διαιρέτης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, η υψίσυχνη διακύμανση της τάσης θα είναι 5 φορές μικρότερη από την τιμή που προκύπτει από τα 0,01 % των 800 βολτ. Έτσι, πρέπει να αναμένεις υψίσυχνη διακύμανση της τάσης της τάξης 80mV/5=16 mV. Με ένα βαθυπερατό φιλτρο RC, ακόμη και αυτή η διακύμανση μπορεί να μειωθεί 5-6 φορές.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασιλειε 

Οπότε θα πρέπει να κάνω ένα βαθυπερατο φίλτρο να το συνδέσω στην πηγή και να μετρήσω με τον παλμογραφο παραλληλιζοντας τον και αυτόν?? Να βάλω το φίλτρο που μου ειχες πει να κάνω? 100κΩ με 102 μf /2kv?

----------


## VaselPi

_Οπότε θα πρέπει να κάνω ένα βαθυπερατο φίλτρο να το συνδέσω στην πηγή και να μετρήσω με τον παλμογραφο παραλληλιζοντας τον και αυτόν?? Να βάλω το φίλτρο που μου ειχες πει να κάνω? 100κΩ με 102 μf /2kv_? 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.    

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
*1.* Δεν υπάρχει λόγος το φίλτρο να μπει σε αυτή τη φάση. Άστο για αργότερα, όταν δούμε πόσο μικρό ή μεγάλο είναι το "ύψος" των παλμών, σε mV, στην αντίσταση 3 ΜΩ (δύνοδος 11, έξοδος σήματος), που παράγουν οι φωτεινές αναλαμπές στον κρύσταλλο. 
*2.* Εδώ θέλεις έναν παλμογράφο μνήμης, με σκανδαλισμό της σάρωσης - σε κατάσταση "αναμονής"-, καθώς η ροή των παλμών είναι πολύ μικρή, της τάξης 5-6 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο, τυχαία κατανεμημένοι στο χρόνο. 
*3.* Ακόμη, ο πυκνωτής 102 μf/2kV, που αναφέρεις, είναι μάλλον 102 pF/2kV.
*4.* Σε αυτή τη φάση, θέσε σε λειτουργία τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή και δες πόσο είναι το "ύψος", σε mV, των παλμών που παράγονται στην αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ. Το προμπ του παλμογράφου πρέπει να είναι σε κατάσταση διαίρεσης: 1/10. 
*5.* Να έχεις υπόψη το εξής πειραματικό γεγονός. Στην έξοδο του σήματος (το κορκοδιλάκι "δαγκώνει" τη Γη, "τσιμπώντας" την 3 ΜΩ) θα δεις πολλούς και διάφορους παλμούς. Όσο είναι μικρότερο το πλάτος τους, τόσο είναι μεγαλύτερος ο αριθμός τους ή, πιο σωστά, η ροή τους: παλμοί ανά μονάδα χρόνου. Η κατανομή τους είναι μία φθίνουσα εκθετική συνάρτηση πλάτους. Αγνόησε τους πολλούς μικρούς παλμούς και μελέτα κυρίως αυτούς που "ρέουν" με συχνότητα περίπου 5-6 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο, που τους δημιουργεί η ραδιενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος. Αυτοί οι οι παλμοί πρέπει να σε ενδιαφέρουν. Έχουν το μεγαλύτερο πλάτος, εξαρτώμενο από την ενέργεια του σωματιδίου. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (22-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασιλειε, 

3. Ναι ..συγγνώμη για την απροσεξία. 

5. Άρα θα πρέπει να "πολωσω' να  συνδέσω ανάποδα τον παλμογραφο ε?? ?
Το κορκοδηλακι στην γειωση άρα θετικότερο του σήματος που θα είναι στο -800 . 
Το φίλτρο που μου ειχες πει να το αποσυνδεσω προς ώρας?

με αυτο το splitter που επισυναπτω  στην φωτο 

οταν αλλαζω  απο AC σε DC και ανποδα μονο τοτε μου βγαζει παλμους. εγω που πρεπει να το εχω? αφου εχουμε και αρνητικες συνιστωσες στο AC?? εχω καθε φορα που το παω στο DC εναν παλμο σαν ορθοφωνιο τριγωνο " Ι\ " 21mv-24mv /50μs . στο AC παρνω εναν παλμο σαν κυματομορφη εναλλασομενου παλμου ,πολυ μικρων διαστασεων .


NanoSplitter_7726.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

_5. Άρα θα πρέπει να "πολωσω' να συνδέσω ανάποδα τον παλμογραφο ε?? ?
Το κορκοδηλακι στην γειωση άρα θετικότερο του σήματος που θα είναι στο -800 . 
Το φίλτρο που μου ειχες πει να το αποσυνδεσω προς ώρας?_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.   

Γιάννη, τίποτα δεν πολώνεται άποδα. Είναι άλλη η ορολογία που χρησιμοποιούμε σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. 
Έτσι, όταν πολώνουμε το διαιρέτη, γειώνουμε το συν της πηγής, ενώ τα -800 βολτ τα εφαρμόζουμε στη φωτοκάθοδο. Αν τώρα πάρεις ένα πολύμετρο και μετρήσεις τα δυναμικά των δυνόδων, θα δεις, ότι του τελευταίου (D11β) είναι -80 βολτ, του προτελευταίου είναι -160 βολτ κ.ο.κ. Δηλαδή τα δυναμικά τους είναι αρνητικότερα της Γης. Αρνητικό είναι και το δυναμικό της τελευταίας δυνόδου (D11β), -80 βολτ. Ωστόσο, στην αντίσταση 3 ΜΩ, καθώς δεν διαρρέεται από συνεχές ρεύμα, το δυναμικό είναι πάντα μηδέν, και διαταράσσεται μόνο όταν στον κρύσταλλο δημιουργείται μία ισχυρή φωτεινή αναλαμπή. Μόνο τότε το δυναμικό γίνεται θετικότερο (παλμός) για χρόνο περίπου 30 ns, ενώ στη συνέχεια, ακολουθεί μία φθίνουσα "εκθετική ουρά", με σταθερά χρόνου περίπου 50 μs, έως ότου η "ουρά" μηδενιστεί πλήρως. 
Γιάννη, είναι άλλο το δυναμικό και είναι άλλο η _μεταβολή του δυναμικού._ Για παράδειγμα, έστω ότι το ύψος του παλμού είναι 0,1 βολτ. Σε ηρεμία, το δυναμικό της τελευταίας δυνόδου είναι -80 βολτ. Όταν δημιουργείται ο παλμός, το δυναμικό του, από -80 βολτ γίνεται -79,9 βολτ, δηλαδή θετικότερο κατά 0,1 βολτ. Όλα αυτά μπορείς να τα δεις στον παλμογράφο, όπου ωστόσο, τα -80 βολτ θα σε πετάνε εκτός κλίμακας (οθόνης). Έτσι, προκειμένου να απαλλαγείς από τα ενοχλητικά -80 βολτ, είναι προτιμότερο να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν πυκνωτή, που αποκόπτει τα -80 βολτ, αλλά την μεταβολή της τάσης, δηλαδή τα 0,1 βολτ, ο πυκνωτής τα μεταφέρει στην αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ. Έτσι, στην αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ θα δεις έναν θετικό, ως προς τη Γη παλμό, ύψους 0,1 βολτ αλλά μέρος της ουράς να παίρνει αρνητικές τιμές, προκειμένου να "ισοφαρίσει" το θετικό μέρος. Πρέπει να θυμάσαι, ότι η μέση τάση του παλμού πρέπει να είναι μηδέν.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Βσίλειε,

οποτε να υποθεσω οτι οι θετικοι παλμοι 24mv /50μs είναι σωστοι?
Γιατι δεν βγαζει συνεχεια και πεπει να αλλαξω μορφη παλμου (AC/DC) για να μου εμφανισει στην οθονη παλμο??

----------


## VaselPi

_Βσίλειε,
οποτε να υποθεσω οτι οι θετικοι παλμοι 24mv /50μs είναι σωστοι?
Γιατι δεν βγαζει συνεχεια και πεπει να αλλαξω μορφη παλμου (AC/DC) για να μου εμφανισει στην οθονη παλμο?? 

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.  

1. Για τροφοδοσία -800 βολτ, τα 24 mV θετικών παλμών είναι μάλλον καλά.
2. Στο δεύτερο ερώτημα.  Δε "βγάζει συνέχεια παλμούς", γιατί η ροή των "μεγάλων" παλμών είναι μικρή, 5-6 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο. Στην οθόνη, ο παλμός εμφανίζεται όταν το "ύψος" του παλμού είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερο από τη στάθμη, Trig level, του παλμογράφου, όταν η οριζόντια σάρωση  τίθεται σε κατάσταση αναμονής. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## VaselPi

PM.jpg
Γιάννη, είναι το σχέδιο που πρέπει να συναρμολογήσεις. Στη θέση της ανόδου βλέπεις ένα μικρό κενό. Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει. Στο σχεδιασμό, κατά λάθος, έχασα μία γραμμούλα. Συμπλήρωσέ την εσύ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (22-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> PM.jpg
> Γιάννη, είναι το σχέδιο που πρέπει να συναρμολογίσεις. Στη θέση της ανόδου, στο σχεδιασμό, έχασα μία γραμμούλα.
> Βασίλειος.



Αρα πρεπει να βγαλω 3 αγωγους -καλωδια απο τον σπινθυριστη που τον εχω εσωκλεισει σε μεταλικο περιβλιμα σωστα???

γιαυτο επεμενα για σχεδιο διοτι αλλα ανταλλο εκανα!!!  :Hammer:  :Head:  :Brick wall:  

το σημα λαμβανεται απο την αντισταση 3MΩ παραλληλα της συνδεεται ο παλμογραφος

----------


## VaselPi

_το σημα λαμβανεται απο την αντισταση 3MΩ παραλληλα της συνδεεται ο παλμογραφος 

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.* 

1. Σωστά! Συνδέεσαι παράλληλη στην αντίσταση 3 ΜΩ.
2. Στην οθόνη του παλμογράφου, τον παλμό να τον προσπαθείς δίχως τον splitter, μόνο με το κουμπί trig levelν, από θετικό παλμό. 
3. Τα 24 mV είναι πραγματικά ή είναι αυτά που βλέπεις στην οθόνη; Διότι αν στην οθόνη βλέπεις 24 mV, ο πραγματικός παλμός είναι 240 mV.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _το σημα λαμβανεται απο την αντισταση 3MΩ παραλληλα της συνδεεται ο παλμογραφος 
> 
> _Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.* 
> 
> 1. Σωστά! Συνδέεσαι παράλληλη στην αντίσταση 3 ΜΩ.
> 2. Στην οθόνη του παλμογράφου, τον παλμό να τον προσπαθείς δίχως τον splitter, μόνο με το κουμπί trig levelν, από θετικό παλμό. 
> 3. Τα 24 mV είναι πραγματικά ή είναι αυτά που βλέπεις στην οθόνη; Διότι αν στην οθόνη βλέπεις 24 mV, ο πραγματικός παλμός είναι 240 mV.
> Βασίλειος.




1. ok !!!
2. ναι αφαιρεσα το splitter
3. λοιπον ανεβαζω τα αποτελεσματα , δεν φαίνεται  καλα η οθονη λογο φλας παντος σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα πριν κανω τις αλλαγες φαινεται καλα η οθονη αλλα νομιζω δεν χρειαζεσαι τετοια λεπτομέρεια , στην οθονη του παλμογραφου λεει την ταση /div (τετραγωνο ) και την πραγματικη (Vpp= 0,25v ή 250mv/ 50μS) σε DC ο παλμογραφος , Χ10 o probe (μηπως αλλοιώνει το σημα?)

οταν αναβει το led  trigged  σημαινει οτι σκανδαλιζεται- ανιχνευσε παλμο?

τωρα τι μπορω να κανω για να δειχνει συχνα παλμους? οι παλιοι φωτοπολλαπλασιαστες που ειχα εδιναν γρηγορα παλμους. μηπως παιζει ρολο το rise time? παντος ειναι πολυ μικροι χρονοι ns...

εχω βαλει απο smoke detector την φακη με προσοχη που ειναι am-241 και δεν βγαζει πολλους παλμους . ειδα και παλμο Vpp 990mV!!! με  Vmin=-0,04v μολις τωρα αρα μαλλον αργει να τους εμφανισει???

28946423_10215628247197601_797964212_o.jpg28946884_10215628246717589_1590088602_o.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

_1. ok !!!
2. ναι αφαιρεσα το splitter
3. λοιπον ανεβαζω τα αποτελεσματα , δεν φαίνεται καλα η οθονη λογο φλας παντος σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα πριν κανω τις αλλαγες φαινεται καλα η οθονη αλλα νομιζω δεν χρειαζεσαι τετοια λεπτομέρεια , στην οθονη του παλμογραφου λεει την ταση /div (τετραγωνο ) και την πραγματικη (Vpp= 0,25v ή 250mv/ 50μS) σε DC ο παλμογραφος , Χ10 o probe (μηπως αλλοιώνει το σημα?)

οταν αναβει το led trigged σημαινει οτι σκανδαλιζεται- ανιχνευσε παλμο?

τωρα τι μπορω να κανω για να δειχνει συχνα παλμους? οι παλιοι φωτοπολλαπλασιαστες που ειχα εδιναν γρηγορα παλμους. μηπως παιζει ρολο το rise time? παντος ειναι πολυ μικροι χρονοι ns...

εχω βαλει απο smoke detector την φακη με προσοχη που ειναι am-241 και δεν βγαζει πολλους παλμους . ειδα και παλμο Vpp 990mV!!! με Vmin=-0,04v μολις τωρα αρα μαλλον αργει να τους εμφανισει???_




Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
*1.* Αν το προμπ είναι σε κατάσταση x10, ο πραγματικός παλμός έχει "ύψος" 2,5 βολτ, ενώ η εκθετική ουρά του παλμού μειώνεται με σταθερά χρόνου _τ_0_ =_ 10 μs. Συνεπώς, στη δύνοδο 11, η συνολική χωρητικότητα είναι περίπου C = _τ_0/R = 10-5/5x105 = 20x10-12 = 20 pF. Στον υπολογισμό αυτόν, _τ_0 = RC, οπου R = 500 kΩ και _τ_0 = 10 μs.
*2.* Για το trig. Όταν το ηλεκτρικό σήμα δεν έχει σταθερή περιοδικότητα, όπως οι παλμοί σου, ο μόνος τρόπος να το δεις είναι να θέσεις τη σάρωση του παλμογράφου  σε κατάσταση αναμονής. Η σάρωση θα αρχίζει κάθε φορά, που το σήμα εισόδου υπερβαίνει τη στάθμη trig level, που εσύ επιλέγεις. Αν θέλεις οι παλμοί να τριγκάρουν συχνά, μειώνεις τη στάθμη  trig level. Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση, τη στάθμη την αυξάνεις. Η στάθμη είναι επιλεγμένη σωστά, όταν το trig γίνεται από παλμό που προκαλείται από ένα σωματίδιο, τις μικρότερης ενέργειας που αυτά μπορούν να έχουν. Αν γνωρίζεις την ραδιενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος, για παράδειγμα,  6 παλμοί/s, το trig level το ρυθμίζεις προκειμένου να έχεις περίπου 6 trig το δευτερόλεπτο. Ωστόσο, η λειτουργία αυτή πρέπει να γίνεται στον discriminator, δηλαδή στο ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα που ακολουθεί. Σου συμβουλεύω, πριν τον discriminator, το σήμα από την αντίσταση 3 ΜΩ να οδηγηθεί πρώτα σε έναν ακόλουθο τάσης, τον οποίο θα δούμε αργότερα. 
*3.* Η συχνότητα με την οποία οι παλμοί εμφανίζονται στην οθόνη δεν εξαρτάται από το rise time, αλλά από τη στάθμη, σε βολτ, του trig level που εσύ επιλέγεις.
*4.* Τον παλμό 9,9 βολτ τον προκάλεσε ένα σωματίδιο μεγάλης ενέργειας, που εκείνη τι στιγμή προκάλεσε μεγάλη αναλαμπή φωτός στον κρύσταλλο. Στο περιβάλλον, απαντώνται συχνά τα σωματίδια με μικρή ενέργεια, μέτρια απαντώνται με μέτρια ενέργεια και "που και που", απαντώνται σωματίδια μεγάλης ή πολύ μεγάλης ενέργειας. Αυτήν την κατάσταση θα διαπιστώσεις και με τον παλμογράφο, ο οποίος, με το κουμπί trig level, λειτουργεί ουσιαστικά ως discriminator ελεγχόμενης στάθμης.  
*5.* Το ύψος του παλμού να το μετράς από τη στάθμη μηδενός, έως τη κορυφή, δίχως να λαμβάνεις υπόψη το αρνητικό του μέρος, στο τμήμα της ουράς. Με άλλα λόγια, λαμβάνεις υπόψη μόνο το "ύψος", σε βολτ, του θετικού μετώπου. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (23-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> *1.* Αν το προμπ είναι σε κατάσταση x10, ο πραγματικός παλμός έχει "ύψος" 2,5 βολτ, ενώ η εκθετική ουρά του παλμού μειώνεται με σταθερά χρόνου _τ_0_ =_ 10 μs. Συνεπώς, στη δύνοδο 11, η συνολική χωρητικότητα είναι περίπου C = _τ_0/R = 10-5/5x105 = 20x10-12 = 20 pF. Στον υπολογισμό αυτόν, _τ_0 = RC, οπου R = 500 kΩ και _τ_0 = 10 μs.
> *2.* Για το trig. Όταν το ηλεκτρικό σήμα δεν έχει σταθερή περιοδικότητα, όπως οι παλμοί σου, ο μόνος τρόπος να το δεις είναι να θέσεις τη σάρωση του παλμογράφου  σε κατάσταση αναμονής. Η σάρωση θα αρχίζει κάθε φορά, που το σήμα εισόδου υπερβαίνει τη στάθμη trig level, που εσύ επιλέγεις. Αν θέλεις οι παλμοί να τριγκάρουν συχνά, μειώνεις τη στάθμη  trig level. Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση, τη στάθμη την αυξάνεις. Η στάθμη είναι επιλεγμένη σωστά, όταν το trig γίνεται από παλμό που προκαλείται από ένα σωματίδιο, τις μικρότερης ενέργειας που αυτά μπορούν να έχουν. Αν γνωρίζεις την ραδιενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος, για παράδειγμα,  6 παλμοί/s, το trig level το ρυθμίζεις προκειμένου να έχεις περίπου 6 trig το δευτερόλεπτο. Ωστόσο, η λειτουργία αυτή πρέπει να γίνεται στον discriminator, δηλαδή στο ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα που ακολουθεί. Σου συμβουλεύω, πριν τον discriminator, το σήμα από την αντίσταση 3 ΜΩ να οδηγηθεί πρώτα σε έναν ακόλουθο τάσης, τον οποίο θα δούμε αργότερα. 
> *3.* Η συχνότητα με την οποία οι παλμοί εμφανίζονται στην οθόνη δεν εξαρτάται από το rise time, αλλά από τη στάθμη, σε βολτ, του trig level που εσύ επιλέγεις.
> *4.* Τον παλμό 9,9 βολτ τον προκάλεσε ένα σωματίδιο μεγάλης ενέργειας, που εκείνη τι στιγμή προκάλεσε μεγάλη αναλαμπή φωτός στον κρύσταλλο. Στο περιβάλλον, απαντώνται συχνά τα σωματίδια με μικρή ενέργεια, μέτρια απαντώνται με μέτρια ενέργεια και "που και που", απαντώνται σωματίδια μεγάλης ή πολύ μεγάλης ενέργειας. Αυτήν την κατάσταση θα διαπιστώσεις και με τον παλμογράφο, ο οποίος, με το κουμπί trig level, λειτουργεί ουσιαστικά ως discriminator ελεγχόμενης στάθμης.  
> *5.* Το ύψος του παλμού να το μετράς από τη στάθμη μηδενός, έως τη κορυφή, δίχως να λαμβάνεις υπόψη το αρνητικό του μέρος, στο τμήμα της ουράς. Με άλλα λόγια, λαμβάνεις υπόψη μόνο το "ύψος", σε βολτ, του θετικού μετώπου. 
> Βασίλειος.




καλησπερα Βασίλειε,


2. ,3. & 4. η κατασταση αναμονης ειναι μαλλον στο μπουτον SEL το οποιο πατώντας το εμφανιζει τους παλμους ειτε auto ή sing (όταν εμφανιστει ενας παλμος μπαινει σε κατασταση hold και σταματαει να δεχεται αλλους παλμους ) παλι αργει να πιασει παλμο. 

το trig πως μπορω να  το ρυθμισω? μαλλον από το volt/div στα αριστερα του με τα sens1 και sens2 (που ειναι ο πολλαπλασιαστής ουσιαστηκα)γιατί Όταν ρυθμίσω το sens1 στο 10mv (χ1 10 mv/ div η χ2- 20mv/div η x5 - 50mv/div) βγάζει μια συνεχόμενη κυματομορφη η οποία πρέπει να είναι η παρασιτική κυματομορφη του τροφοδοτικου υψηλής τάσης. 

εχω εναν παλιο με καθοδικη λυχνια λεω να το δοκιμασω εκει

5. ναι το εχω σε dc επιλογη


τι κανω τωρα? μηπως μπορεις να μου βρεις κατι ετοιμο? η πως λεγεται να αγοραασω αν βρω καμια καλη προσφορα. αν εχεις εσυ τιποτα στο εργαστηριο σου και το πουλας πες  μου. η εστω να το δανειστω για δοκιμη

----------


## nio-4-

Ακόλουθο τάσης θέλει οποιαδήποτε έτσι ώστε να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε την αντίσταση εισόδου σήματος στον discriminator (το ξέρω από κάποιες προσπάθειες που είχα κάνει Πριν καιρό).

Το θέμα είναι χρειάζεται ειδικό σχεδιασμό ή έναν απλό που θα έχει όρια 0-9v μεταβαλλομενο  ανωτατο και κατωταρο όριο?  Τον counter ,μετα την εξοδο σε pic κατευθείαν , τον έχω.

----------


## VaselPi

_εχω βαλει απο smoke detector την φακη με προσοχη που ειναι am-241 και δεν βγαζει πολλους παλμους_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από  *nio-4.* 

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
1. Το είδος του παλμογράφου που χρησιμοποιείς μου είναι άγνωστο. Στα μηνύματά μου αναφερόμουν  στον αναλογικό, με καθοδικό σωλήνα. 
2. Στο ερώτημα τι κάνω; Η απάντηση εξαρτάται από το τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις. Θέλεις να καταγράφεις (μετράς) τον _κάθε_ παλμό, οποιασδήποτε  προέλευσης που προκαλεί αναλαμπή στον κρύσταλλο; Θέλεις να μελετήσεις και την ενεργειακή κατανομή των σωματιδίων; Θέλεις να μετράς τη ραδιενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος; Τι ακριβώς;
3. Μεγάλη προσοχή με τη φακή, του Am-241.  Το  smoke detector, ως πηγή ραδιενέργειας είναι ασφαλές όταν είναι αναρτημένο στο ταβάνι. Όταν όμως παίρνεις στα χέρια τη φακή, να έχεις υπόψη ότι είναι πηγή *1* μCi (37000 Bq), ακτίνων *α**,* περίπου 5 MeV, με διαδρομή στον αέρα περίπου 30 cm, όπως επίσης και ακτίνων *Χ*, με ενέργειες περίπου 60 keV. Το ποσοστό των ακτίνων _Χ_ είναι περίπου 36 %. Στον smoke detector, τα σωματίδια _α _ απορροφούνται από το κέλυφος του αισθητήρα πλήρως, ενώ οι ακτίνες  *Χ * εξέρχονται κανονικά. Όταν όμως τη φακή την κρατάς στο χέρι, το πρόσωπο και τα δάκτυλα του χεριού ακτινοβολούνται   με τις ακτίνες _Χ,_ αλλά και τις ακτίνες _α_, των 5 MeV.΅Αν υπολογίσεις τη δόση που δέχονται τα δάκτυλα του χεριού, σε Ζίβερτ 
(1Si = 1j/kg), θα τρομάξεις. Του περιβάλλοντος είναι 0,24 μSi/hr.  Επομένως, τις όποιες εργασίες με τη φακή τις κάνουμε όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα, ελαχιστοποιώντας το χρόνο έκθεσης, ενώ τη φακή τη κρατάμε μόνο με λαβίδα και με γάντια στα χέρια. 
4. Για τον ακόλουθο τάσης θα τα πούμε αργότερα.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

2. Θέλω να κάνω discrimination Ναι μπορώ να μετράω συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια κάθε φορά (photon counting energy) να ξεχωρίζω το am-241 από το radon 
3. Προστατεύομαι κανονικά.  Φυσικά και δεν το πειανω με το χέρι έχει πλαστικό περίβλημα.  Επίσης είναι Εκτός κατοικίας

----------


## VaselPi

_Ακόλουθο τάσης θέλει οποιαδήποτε έτσι ώστε να ελαχιστοποιήσουμε την αντίσταση εισόδου σήματος στον discriminator (το ξέρω από κάποιες προσπάθειες που είχα κάνει Πριν καιρό).
Το θέμα είναι χρειάζεται ειδικό σχεδιασμό ή έναν απλό που θα έχει όρια 0-9v μεταβαλλομενο ανωτατο και κατωταρο όριο? Τον counter ,μετα την εξοδο σε pic κατευθείαν , τον έχω._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από * νιο-4.* 

*1.* Καταρχάς, με τον μετρητή σου, είναι αδύνατη η ανίχνευση της ραδιενέργειας του ραδονίου 222, καθότι το αέριο αυτό εκπέμπει *α-σωματίδια*, με ενέργειες 5,47 MeV, τα οποία αδυνατούν να διαπεράσουν το μεταλλικό περίβλημα του κρυστάλλου. 
*2.* Τον ακόλουθο τάσης τον θέλουμε για δύο λόγους. Τον ένα λόγο τον ανέφερες. Ο δεύτερος, αποσκοπεί στη μείωση της χωρητικότητας της δυνόδου 11, ως προς τη Γη. Η εικόνα που φαίνεται στη φωτο: το προμπ σε σύνδεση με το μπλε καλώδιο, μήκους περίπου 20 εκατοστά, είναι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή, καθότι το καλώδιο αυτό εισάγει μεγάλη πρόσθετη παρασιτική χωρητικότητα, η οποία μειώνει το "ύψος" του παλμού και αυξάνει τη χρονική διάρκεια της ουράς του. Το μήκος αυτού του καλωδίου δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει το 1 εκατοστό! 
*3.* Κάνε την εξής μέτρηση. Φέρε τον Am-241 σε άμεση επαφή με τον κρύσταλλο, ο οποίος θα αποκρίνεται μόνο στις ακτίνες _Χ_ τον 59,5 keV. Αν η πηγή είναι 1μCi = 37000 Bq, το 1/3 ή 12000/s θα είναι των ακτίνων _χ_, από τις οποίες περίπου το 1/3 θα προκαλούν στον κρύσταλλο  φωτεινές αναλαμπές. Επομένως, περιμένεις περίπου 4000 παλμούς το δευτερόλεπτο, οι οποίοι, όμως, θα είναι τυχαία κατανεμημένοι στο χρόνο. Το πλάτος τους θα "παίζει", κατά τυχαίο τρόπο. Μέτρα το πλάτος αυτών των παλμών (το μέσο όρο), πριν καταπιαστούμε με τον ακόλουθο τάσης. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασιλειε, 
Δεν ξέρω τι να θαυμάσω πρωτα... Τις γνώσεις σου σε αυτό το θέμα?  Η ότι κάνεις φοβερούς υπολογισμούς!!! Συγχαρητήρια!!!

1.παραδειγμα ήταν... Θέλω εκεί κοντά στο αμερισιο low level x-ray energies.
2.να κοιτάξω το καλώδιο?  Ξέρω ότι θέλει Κοντός αλλά κάπως πρέπει να βγει από εκεί... άρα αυτό μπορεί να καθυστερεί το σήμα ?? Οκ

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, καλησπέρα και πάλι. Το μεγάλο μήκος του καλωδίου δεν καθυστερεί το σήμα, απλώς το μειώνει. Το καλώδιο αυτό, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το βγάλεις. Απλώς, κόντενε το, όσο μπορείς. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, καλησπέρα και πάλι. Το μεγάλο μήκος του καλωδίου δεν καθυστερεί το σήμα, απλώς το μειώνει. Το καλώδιο αυτό, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το βγάλεις. Απλώς, κόντενε το, όσο μπορείς. 
> Βασίλειος.



Μετραω τωρα ...και εχω νεα...

με probe x10

σχετικα γρηγορα παιρνω τα εξης αποτελεσματα

στην αρχη , με την τροφοδοσια δηλαδη  της ταξεως των 

Vmax:2-3v/50us

το αρνητικο δεν στο λεω... 

Vmax (το οποίο παρατειρω ειναι το θετικο κομματι το παλμου)

Vmax: 0,03v - 0,07v / 30uS
ή
Vmax: 30mv-70mv 

το x10 probe  συναιπαγεται 300mv-700mv?

πως τα βλεπεις τα πραγματα?

----------


## VaselPi

Με το προμπ σε κατάσταση x10, αυτό που βλέπεις στην οθόνη, το πολλαπλασιάζεις επί 10. Πόσο είναι ο μέσος όρος των παλμών. Στο "περίπου".
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

30 us ειναι

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Τα 30 μs είναι μάλλον η μέση διάρκεια της "ουράς" των παλμών. Ωστόσο, αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως είναι το μέσο "ύψος", σε mV, των πραγματικών παλμών που δημιουργούνται στην αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. Τα 30 μs είναι μάλλον η μέση διάρκεια της "ουράς" των παλμών. Ωστόσο, αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως είναι το μέσο "ύψος", σε mV, των πραγματικών παλμών που δημιουργούνται στην αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημερα Βασιλειε, 
Το 30μs αντιστοιχεί στον άξονα χ-χ(τονος) το "ύψος " που αντιστοιχεί στον άξονα ψ '(τόνος)  είναι σε δύο επίπεδα και δεν ξέρω τι να υποθέσω. Βγάζει σπάνια παλμούς της τάξης των 1v - 4v Ενώ συνήθως οι παλμοί είναι της τάξης των 0,01v x 10 (probe) =100mv - 0,07v x 10 (probe) = 700mν

 οπότε μέσος όρος 400mv

Υποσημείωση: δεν βλέπω διάφορα στην τιμή του Όταν βάζω χ10 probe το μονο που φαίνεται είναι η παρασιτική συχνότητα να το πω? Πριν και μετά τον παλμό στην γραμμή Ποιο χοντρή γραμμη στο παλμογραφο

----------


## VaselPi

_Υποσημείωση: δεν βλέπω διάφορα στην τιμή του Όταν βάζω χ10 probe το μονο που φαίνεται είναι η παρασιτική συχνότητα να το πω? Πριν και μετά τον παλμό στην γραμμή Ποιο χοντρή γραμμη στο παλμογραφο_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*

Γιάννη, από το παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις, φαίνεται, πόσο είναι σημαντικός ο ρόλος της χωρητικότητας στη δύνοδο 11. 
1. Όταν το προμπ είναι σε κατάσταση x10, στη δύνοδο 11 η συνολική χωρητικότητα είναι περίπου 20 pF, ενώ το "ύψος" των παλμών είναι περίπου 400 mV.  
2. Όταν το προμπ είναι σε κατάσταση x1, στη δύνοδο 11 η συνολική χωρητικότητα γίνεται περίπου 100 pF, (80 pF προσθέτει το προμπ) ενώ το "ύψος" των παλμών μειώνεται 5 φορές και γίνεται περίπου 80 mV. Ωστόσο, εδώ 5 φορές αυξάνει το "μήκος" της "ουράς".
Αυτήν την εικόνα βλέπεις στην οθόνη του παλμογράφου, όταν αλλάζεις την κατάσταση του προμπ. Προσοχή όμως, σε κατάσταση x1,  ο παλμογράφος έχει 10 φορές μεγαλύτερη ευαισθησία!
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι σε κατάσταση x1, το "ύψος" του πραγματικού παλμού σου μειώνεται 5 φορες. Θα πρόσεξες, ότι 5 φορές αυξάνει και το "μήκος" της "ουράς". Και τα δύο-είναι ανεπιθύμητα. Η ανεπιθύμητη αυτή κατάσταση παρακάμπτεται με τον ακόλουθο τάσης. Μετά τον ακόλουθο, και σε κατάσταση x1, στον παλμογράφο θα βλέπεις παλμό τάσης με πλάτος 400 mV,  με "ουρά"  30 μs. 
Βασίλειος

----------


## nio-4-

Οκ 

Να κάνω έναν ακόλουθο τάσης?   Ποιο ολοκληρωμένο προτείνεις?
Θα χρειαστούν αντιστάσεις πυκνωτές πίσω εμπρος?

----------


## VaselPi

Το μέτωπο του παλμού είναι περίπου 30 ns, δηλαδή πολύ μικρό, το οποίο τα κοινά ολοκληρωμένα δεν το καταφέρνουν. Προτείνω ένα FET τρανζίστορ, για παράδειγμα, το BF 245, με τροφοδοσία στα 15 βολτ. Την πύλη (G), την κολλάς στην αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ, την πγή (S), μέσω μίας αντίστασης 1 κΩ, στη Γη, ενώ την καταβόθρα (D), την τροφοδοτείς με 15 βολτ. Το σήμα το παρακολουθείς στην πηγή (S). Δηλαδή τον παλμογράφο τον συδέεις παράλληλα στην αντίσταση του 1 κΩ.

ΥΓ. Η "παρασιτική συχνότητα", είναι ο ηλεκτρικός θόρυβος (θερμικός) της αντίστασης 3 ΜΩ, αλλά κυρίως της εισόδου του παλμογράφου. Ο θόρυβος αυτός μειώνεται, όταν παράλληλα στην 3 ΜΩ συνδέεται ένας σχετικά μεγάλος πυκνωτής (τα 100 pF), ο οποίος μειώνει την υψίσυχνή συνιστώσα του θορύβου.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Το μέτωπο του παλμού είναι περίπου 30 ns, δηλαδή πολύ μικρό, το οποίο τα κοινά ολοκληρωμένα δεν το καταφέρνουν. Προτείνω ένα FET τρανζίστορ, για παράδειγμα, το BF 245, με τροφοδοσία στα 15 βολτ. Την πύλη (G), την κολλάς στην αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ, την πγή (S), μέσω μίας αντίστασης 1 κΩ, στη Γη, ενώ την καταβόθρα (D), την τροφοδοτείς με 15 βολτ. Το σήμα το παρακολουθείς στην πηγή (S). Δηλαδή τον παλμογράφο τον συδέεις παράλληλα στην αντίσταση του 1 κΩ.
> 
> ΥΓ. Η "παρασιτική συχνότητα", είναι ο ηλεκτρικός θόρυβος (θερμικός) της αντίστασης 3 ΜΩ, αλλά κυρίως της εισόδου του παλμογράφου. Ο θόρυβος αυτός μειώνεται, όταν παράλληλα στην 3 ΜΩ συνδέεται ένας σχετικά μεγάλος πυκνωτής (τα 100 pF), ο οποίος μειώνει την υψίσυχνή συνιστώσα του θορύβου.
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

εκανα το σχεδιο και το ανεβαζω να το δεις, ελπιζω να μην εκανα κανενα λαθος τραγικο οπως πριν...

επισης, ειχα καποια τρανζιστορ και ψαχνω να βρω στο σακουλακι που τα εχω και μετα απο προσπαθειες πιανω ενα μετα απο λιγο το κοιταω και ηταν F245B !!!  το μοναδικο ! γιατι εδω για να βρω δυσκολα...

!!! SCA photon counter  απο Βασίλειο !!!.JPG

----------


## VaselPi

Το σχέδιο το βλέπω να είναι σωστό. Εδώ, το μήκος του καλωδίου προς τον παλμογράφο μπορεί να είναι μεγάλο. Μένει να δούμε πως θα γίνει ο discriminator.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (28-03-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Το σχέδιο το βλέπω να είναι σωστό. Εδώ, το μήκος του καλωδίου προς τον παλμογράφο μπορεί να είναι μεγάλο. Μένει να δούμε πως θα γίνει ο discriminator.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

μαλλον ειχα παρει λαθος μετρησεις...

εχω αποτελεσματα των μετρησεων και απο την αρχη τα αναφερω ολα (διοτι εχουμε καποιες αλλαγες)

μαλλον πρεπει ν'αλλαξουε  κατι στο σχεδιασμο ακολουθου τασης

καταρχας,

ο probe ,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι είναι το χ1 εχει αντισταση χ1 = 0,770ΜΩ = 770ΚΩ, και το χ10 = 2,3ΜΩ.

1.αλλα, βλεπω οτι το χ10 αλλαζει *ΜΟΝΟ* τον θερμικο θόρυβο που εμφανιζεται στο σημα.

2. βαζοντας εναν πυκνωτη 331= 330pF παραλληλα στην 3MΩ δεν ειδα διαφορα-μονο καθυστερηση σηματος.

3. το σήμα το μετραω σε κοντινοτερο σημειο απο τον αγωγο που βγαινει απο τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και εχω μεσο όρο 40mv υψος παλμου (αξονας ψ-ψ') και η ουρά-μετωπο 50μs(αξονας χ-χ')
και πολυ γρηγορη ανταοκριση , συνεχομενη παλμοι σε sing mode ο oscilloscope (ενας ενας παλμος σστον παλμογραφο)

τωρα, με την συνδεση του N-FET εχουμε,

4. πολυ αργοι εμφανιση παλμων , πολυ μεγαλης ουρας- μετώπου, δεν μπορεσα να την υπολογισω αλλα σε πολλα ms (αξονας ψ-ψ')

5. οι παλμοι επιρρεάζονται, στην εμφανιση τους στον παλμογραφο, τώρα απο τον probe x1 μέσος όρος υψος παλμου Vmax = 2v και
6. με probe x10 Vmax = 0,2v

πρεπει να ακουμπησω τον probe για να εμφανισει παλμο ο παλμογραφος (οι συνδεεις ειναι καλες... σε bread board )

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Κάτι δεν πάει καλλά με το φετ τρανζίστορ. Μήπως είναι ισχύως; Το BF245 είναι μικρούλι, των 150 mW. Θέλουμε τρανζίστορ μικρούλι, των 150 mW, N channel field effect transistor. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. Κάτι δεν πάει καλλά με το φετ τρανζίστορ. Μήπως είναι ισχύως; Το BF245 είναι μικρούλι, των 150 mW. Θέλουμε τρανζίστορ μικρούλι, των 150 mW, N channel field effect transistor. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασιλειε, 

Ναι μικρό μαύρο σαν κοινο τρανζίστορ.

1.Μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις κάποια αλλά να δω τι μπορώ να βρω εδώ? 

Θα ψάξω να βρω αν έχω να δοκιμάσω αλλο

2.δεν σε προβληματίζει το ότι μπορεί να έκανα λάθος στις πρώτες τιμές ύψους παλμών?

----------


## VaselPi

Με προβληματίζει. Στα -800 βολτ τροφοδοσίας, αναμένω μικρότερους σε "ύψος" παλμούς.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Με προβληματίζει. Στα -800 βολτ τροφοδοσίας, αναμένω μικρότερους σε "ύψος" παλμούς.
> Βασίλειος.



Μικρότερους από 40mv ?? 

Αυτοί οι παλμοί στα 2v όντως δεν ξέρω και εγώ.  Έχω μετρήσει πολλούς και με άλλους φωτοπολλαπλασιατες αλλά τόσο δεν έβγαζαν. Αλλά δεν εμφανίζονται πάντα.  Οι συνηθισμένοι είναι στα 40mv

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, υποψηάζομαι ότι το φετ τρανζίστορ έχει καταστραφεί, όταν εφάρμοσες τα -800 βολτ στον διαιρέτη. Ελεξέ το αν είναι έτσι. Αν είναι κατεστραμένος, το νέο τρανζίστορ μη το συνδέεις προς το παρόν, για να δούμε πρώτα με ποιόν τρόπο θα το προστατέψουμε. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, υποψηάζομαι ότι το φετ τρανζίστορ έχει καταστραφεί, όταν εφάρμοσες τα -800 βολτ στον διαιρέτη. Ελεξέ το αν είναι έτσι. Αν είναι κατεστραμένος, το νέο τρανζίστορ μη το συνδέεις προς το παρόν, για να δούμε πρώτα με ποιόν τρόπο θα το προστατέψουμε. 
> Βασίλειος.



Οκ
Πες μου αν μπορείς πολλά N-FET για να μπορέσω να βρω Ποιο εύκολα εδώ γιατί είμαστε χωριό χαχα Δυστυχώς δεν έχει κάποιον... Οπότε Μόνο Θεσσαλονίκη για γρήγορα

----------


## VaselPi

Θα έλεγα ότι κάνει το οποιοδήποτε Ν-φετ τρανζίστορ των 150 mW.

ΥΓ. Για την προστασία της πύλης του φετ τρανζίστορ, θέλεις και δύο διόδους 1Ν4148.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Θα έλεγα ότι κάνει το οποιοδήποτε Ν-φετ τρανζίστορ των 150 mW.
> 
> ΥΓ. Για την προστασία της πύλης του φετ τρανζίστορ, θέλεις και δύο διόδους 1Ν4148.
> Βασίλειος.



1.Σε ποια σημεία τις βάζω? Και πώς τις συνδεθώ,?

2.Γιατί βάζουμε FET και όχι τρανζίστορ?  Όπως το κύκλωμα  που σου έστειλα σε pm ?

----------


## VaselPi

_1.Σε ποια σημεία τις βάζω? Και πώς τις συνδεθώ,?

2.Γιατί βάζουμε FET και όχι τρανζίστορ? Όπως το κύκλωμα που σου έστειλα σε pm ?_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4. * 

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
1. Η μία δίοδο αποτρέπει το δυναμικό της πυλης να γίνει αρνητικότερο της Γης, ενώ η δέυτερη, αποτρέπει να γίνει θετικότερο από +15 βολτ. Αυτή είναι η αποστολή τους. Με την παρουσία τους, στη δύνοδο 11 εισάγουν 8 pF, που δεν είναι πολλά, δηλαδή είναι περίπου όσο του προμπ, όταν τον έχεις σε κατάσταση x10. 
Η πύλη καταστράφηκε όταν  έθεσες σε λειτουργίε την πηγή των - 800 βολτ. Έτσι όπως είναι ο διαιρέτης και η σύνδεση του φετ, μέρος της υψηλής τάσης, την πρώτη στιγμή εμφανίζεται στην πύλη του τρανζίστορ, όταν η άνοδος της Υ.Τ. γίνεται ακαριαία. Στις σωστά σχεδιασμένες πηγές υψηλής τάσης, την πρώτη στιγμή, η άνοδος της τάσης είναι αργή-σε 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα. Αλλοστε, αυτός είναι ο λόγος που αποφεύγω αυτην τη συνδεσμολογία του θετικού παλμού, δηλαδή τον αρνητικό παλμό τον δημιουργώ στην άνοδο. Στην άνοδο, ως προς αυτό, όλλα είναι ΟΚ. Αλλά αυτό θέλει δύο τάσεις: τα + 15 βολτ, όπως και τα - 15 βολτ, έστω και αν χρησιμοποιoούμε μόνο τρανζίστορ. Με το φετ, τα + 15 βολτ αρκούν.
2. Το κύκλωμα που μου έστειλες δε σου κάνει, διότι είναι σχεδιασμένο μόνο για ένα είδος παλμών, συγκεκριμένου πλάτους, από μία συγκεκριμένη ραδιενεργή ουσία. Το μόνο που μετράς, είναι ο ρυθμός των παλμών, "παλμοί ανά μονάδα χρόνου", δηλαδή για τη μέτρηση θέλεις μόνο ένα rate meter. Εσύ, όμως, τους παλμούς θέλεις να τους μελετάς, για παράδειγμα, την κατανομή τους, δηλαδή θέλεις έναν διαφορικό discriminator με ελεγχόμενο παράθυρο κ.ο.κ.
3. Τις διόδους τις συνδέεις σε σειρά, με τις "μύτες" προς τα "πάνω": Γη-πύλη-συν 15 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.
Untitled.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασιλειε, 

3. Τις δύο διόδους εν σειρά τις συνδέω συνδέσω στην αρχή- Στην είσοδο του σήματος? Στην Gate του FET??

Έτσι όπως το είχες πει δεν το κατάλαβα αλλά Πριν δω το σχήμα από την αρχή που  μου είπες για τις διόδους προστασίας είχα στο νου μου αυτόν τον τρόπο συνεσμολογιας λόγο του ότι Έτσι προστατευουμε και το σήμα παλμοί εισόδου στους μικροεπεξεργαστες. 

Μήπως γνωρίζεις μέσες άκρες Ποια είναι τα νούμερα των FET?  Ξεκινούν από 2SK ή απο BF αλλά και 2Ν  έχω δει Φυσικά σε αυτή την σειρά 
Βγαίνουν και τρανζίστορ

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

   ψαχνοτας δεν βρηκα στο μοναδικο καταστημα που εχουμε και ρωτησα 2 εργαστηρια που βρηκα και μου ειπε ο δευτερος τουλαχιστον που μπορω να βρω τετοια (FET σε ενισχυτες) και ειχα εναν  ενισχυτη που εβγαλα απο το αυτοκινητο μου οταν το πηρα πακετο σωρις να το ξερω κατω απο το καθισμα , απο αυτους που βαζουν γα δυννατη μυσικη σε αυτοκινητα και βρηκα 3 Ν-channel FET 2N5639 ελπιζω να κανει (ευτυχως κατα τυχη ειναι και Ν-channel χαχα)

----------


## nio-4-

> _1.Σε ποια σημεία τις βάζω? Και πώς τις συνδεθώ,?
> 
> 2.Γιατί βάζουμε FET και όχι τρανζίστορ? Όπως το κύκλωμα που σου έστειλα σε pm ?_ 
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4. * 
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> 1. Η μία δίοδο αποτρέπει το δυναμικό της πυλης να γίνει αρνητικότερο της Γης, ενώ η δέυτερη, αποτρέπει να γίνει θετικότερο από +15 βολτ. Αυτή είναι η αποστολή τους. Με την παρουσία τους, στη δύνοδο 11 εισάγουν 8 pF, που δεν είναι πολλά, δηλαδή είναι περίπου όσο του προμπ, όταν τον έχεις σε κατάσταση x10. 
> Η πύλη καταστράφηκε όταν  έθεσες σε λειτουργίε την πηγή των - 800 βολτ. Έτσι όπως είναι ο διαιρέτης και η σύνδεση του φετ, μέρος της υψηλής τάσης, την πρώτη στιγμή εμφανίζεται στην πύλη του τρανζίστορ, όταν η άνοδος της Υ.Τ. γίνεται ακαριαία. Στις σωστά σχεδιασμένες πηγές υψηλής τάσης, την πρώτη στιγμή, η άνοδος της τάσης είναι αργή-σε 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα. Αλλοστε, αυτός είναι ο λόγος που αποφεύγω αυτην τη συνδεσμολογία του θετικού παλμού, δηλαδή τον αρνητικό παλμό τον δημιουργώ στην άνοδο. Στην άνοδο, ως προς αυτό, όλλα είναι ΟΚ. Αλλά αυτό θέλει δύο τάσεις: τα + 15 βολτ, όπως και τα - 15 βολτ, έστω και αν χρησιμοποιoούμε μόνο τρανζίστορ. Με το φετ, τα + 15 βολτ αρκούν.
> ...






καλημερα Βασίλειε,

  εχω αποτελεσματα,
παλι τα ιδια! με αλλαγη του probe με μικροτερο καλωδιο χωρις τη υτη απλα με καλωδια σηματος και μπλενταζ-γειωση συνδεσα τον παλμογραφο μηπως παρω αλλα αποτελεσματα  γιατι ειχα κανει εννωση στο φισακι προς τον παλμογραφο βλεπω οτι,

το σημα αλλαζει μονο οταν απο GRD se AC και DC  εμφανισης σηματος πηγαινει βγαινει ενας παλμος υψους λιγο επανω απο τα  3v και πριν τα 4 v φυσικα αγνωστου μετώπου  τετραγωνικος παλμος οχι ακριβος... ενω με τον probe που ειχα οταν ακουμπουσα τον probe εμφανιζε σημα 2.05v υψους σταθερα και αγνώστου μετωπου- χωρις τελος εννοω , ακριβως ομωως τετραγωνου παλμου (ορθη γωνια 90 μοιρες)

εχω βαλει και τα 3 N-FET 2N5639

τιπαιζει???

----------


## nio-4-

εχω καλύτερα νεα....

 με τον probe χ1 (και χ10 αναλογικα οπως το ειχες πει, το λογικο δηλαδη , ο σημα οντως γίνεται 10 φορες μικροτερο)

το σήμα εμφανίζεται μια φορα μονο (σε SING mode ειναι αλλα οτα παταω το Hold - running button απο hold που επιασε το σημα - εναν παλμο-μπαινει σε running mode αλλα δεν πιάνει παλμό!!!) και θα πρεπει να το κλεισω και να το ξανα ανοιξω τον διακόπτη τροφοδοσίας του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και κυκλώματος επεξεργασιας σηματος που  καναμε μεχρι τωρα. (ενας παλμοςμπουκώνει τον παλμογραφο η τοN-FET 2N5639 και δεν μπορει να εμφανισει-παρει αλλο παλμο  :Blushing:  :Confused1:  :Blush:  )

και εμφανίζει παλμούς ύψους 3,1v<pulse<3,4v     (καπου αναμεσα στα 3,2v-3,3v)
μέτωπο παλμού 5,2ms σχεδόν σταθερό                (αν υπαρξει μεταβολή είναι 0,1ms )

έχουμε ελπίδες???

επισυνάπτω και τις σχετικες φωτο, επανω στην φωτο του παλμογραφου θα μπορούσες να διακρίνεις και τις τιμές του παλμου που εμφανίζονται και αυτες στην οθόνη. (το υψος του παλμου, Vmax, πρέπει να το μετράω απο την μύτη  στο 0v αξονας χ-χ'  και οχι απο εκει που ξεκινάει συνήθως υπο του 0v? αν και μου το βγάζει αυτοματα στη οθόνη)


29747069_10215701416346784_312716222_o.jpg29748907_10215701419066852_2010159304_o.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη (nio-4) καλημέρα. 
1. Ο παλμός αυτός δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τους παλμούς που παράγει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. Είναι, μάλλον, κάποιας μεταβατικής κατάστασης. 
Οι σωστοί παλμοί πρέπει να έχου απότομο μέτωπό, περίπου 20-30 ns, με εκθετική ουρά, περίπου 50 μs. Από τα μεμονομένα ηλεκτρόνια της θερμιονικής εκπομπής της φωτοκαθόδου, 100-300/s, το πλάτος τους το βλέπω να είναι περίπου 10 mV. Που και που, 30-40 mV, σύμφωνα με τη στατιστική του Poisson. Τους μεγάλους παλμούς τους δημιουργούν οι φωτεινές αναλαμπές του κρυστάλλου, της ραδιενέργειας του περιβάλλοντος, που είναι της τάξης 5-6 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο.
2. Βλέπω να έχεις προβληματικό παλμογράφο.
3. Το τρανζίστορ 2Ν5639 δεν κάνει, διότι είναι για switch λειτουργίες, αλλά έχει και μεγάλες χωρητικότητες εισόδου, που τις θέλουμε μικρές.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη (nio-4) καλημέρα. 
> 1. Ο παλμός αυτός δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τους παλμούς που παράγει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. Είναι, μάλλον, κάποιας μεταβατικής κατάστασης. 
> Οι σωστοί παλμοί πρέπει να έχου απότομο μέτωπό, περίπου 20-30 ns, με εκθετική ουρά, περίπου 50 μs. Από τα μεμονομένα ηλεκτρόνια της θερμιονικής εκπομπής της φωτοκαθόδου, 100-300/s, το πλάτος τους το βλέπω να είναι περίπου 10 mV. Που και που, 30-40 mV, σύμφωνα με τη στατιστική του Poisson. Τους μεγάλους παλμούς τους δημιουργούν οι φωτεινές αναλαμπές του κρυστάλλου, της ραδιενέργειας του περιβάλλοντος, που είναι της τάξης 5-6 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο.
> 2. Βλέπω να έχεις προβληματικό παλμογράφο.
> 3. Το τρανζίστορ 2Ν5639 δεν κάνει, διότι είναι για switch λειτουργίες, αλλά έχει και μεγάλες χωρητικότητες εισόδου, που τις θέλουμε μικρές.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασιλειε, 

1. Σε τέτοιους μετρητές Ακόμα και σε απλούς Geiger οι παλμοί είναι παρα πολυ ανα δευτερόλεπτο που λαμβάνουν από μια πηγή ραδιενέργειας.
Επίσης οι φωτοπολλαπλασιατες, συμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα ενός άρθρου, έχουν τιμές περίπου 300mv 
2. Ψάχνω να βρω παλμογραφο. Ρώτησα μηπως μπορούσα να δανειστώ κάποιον επί πληρωμή Φυσικά αλλά κάνεις μέχρι τώρα.. .
Τι Θα πρέπει να προσέξω στον παλμογραφο που θα πάρω? Ποια χαρακτηριστικά Πρέπει να Έχει?
Αυτό το εργαλείο Πως το βλέπεις?  Θα κάνει δουλειά??

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Philips-Oszil...r/382373083814

----------


## VaselPi

_1. Σε τέτοιους μετρητές Ακόμα και σε απλούς Geiger οι παλμοί είναι παρα πολυ ανα δευτερόλεπτο που λαμβάνουν από μια πηγή ραδιενέργειας._
_Επίσης οι φωτοπολλαπλασιατες, συμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα ενός άρθρου, έχουν τιμές περίπου 300mv 
2. Ψάχνω να βρω παλμογραφο. Ρώτησα μηπως μπορούσα να δανειστώ κάποιον επί πληρωμή Φυσικά αλλά κάνεις μέχρι τώρα.. .
Τι Θα πρέπει να προσέξω στον παλμογραφο που θα πάρω? Ποια χαρακτηριστικά Πρέπει να Έχει?
Αυτό το εργαλείο Πως το βλέπεις? Θα κάνει δουλειά??_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Στο 1. Το ύψος των παλμών το αποφασίζεις εσύ, ρυθμίζοντας κατάλληλα την υψηλή τάση. Το πρόβλημα το δικό σου εστιάζεται στα -800 βολτ, που δεν μπορείς να τα κάνεις μεγαλύτερα. Αναγκαστικά, θα βολευτείς με τους παλμούς που παράγονται με τα -800 βολτ.
Το ζήτημα του αριθμού των παλμών είναι περίπλοκο, καθότι και εδώ, τον αριθμό των παλμών, ανά μονάδα χρόνου, που καταμετρά ο μετρητής τον αποφασίζεις εσύ, ρυθμίζοντας τη στάθμη του κατωφλίου στο discriminator. 
Πριν από τη ρύθμιση, επιβάλλεται η μελέτη της κατανομής των παλμών, συναρτήσει «ύψους» των παλμών, σε mV, ωστόσο δίχως την παρουσία του κρυστάλλου. 
Η καταμέτρηση γίνεται, για παράδειγμα, σε 100 ή 1000 δευτερόλεπτα, με έναν καταμετρητή παλμών. Αν είσαι τυχερός, θα καταγράψεις μία φθίνουσα εκθετική συνάρτηση, ενώ στα πλάτη που πάει να μηδενιστεί, «τσουπ», εμφανίζεται μία καμπύλη με μέγιστο. Είναι των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων που εξέρχονται από τη φωτοκάθοδο. 
Αν είσαι άτυχος, θα καταγράψεις μόνο μία φθίνουσα εκθετική συνάρτηση, την οποία την παράγουν διάφορα φαινόμενα που λαμβάνουν χώρα μέσα στο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Η κορυφή των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων θα απουσιάζει, λόγω επικάλυψής της από την πολύ έντονη εκθετική συνάρτηση. 
Προφανώς, για τη μελέτη αυτή θέλεις ένα διαφορικό discriminator. Ωστόσο, η καταγραφή αυτή μπορεί να γίνει και με ένα απλό discriminator, αλλά στη συνέχεια τη καμπύλη του απλού θα πρέπει να τη διαφορίσεις γραφικά.  
Καθώς για εσένα οι παλμοί των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων από την κάθοδο είναι θόρυβος, και δεν τους θέλεις, το κατώφλι του discriminator το ρυθμίζεις προκειμένου να μην το διαπερνάνε, δηλαδή εκεί όπου μόλις μηδενίζεται ο αριθμός τους. 
Με τον κρύσταλλο στη θέση και προηγούμενη ρύθμιση, το κατώφλι θα διαπερνούν μόνο παλμοί που δημιουργούνται από _ταυτόχρονη_ εκπομπή δύο ή περισσότερων ηλεκτρονίων, δηλαδή παλμοί που δημιουργούνται από μία φωτεινή αναλαμπή μέσα στον κρύσταλλο. Ο αριθμός αυτών παλμών θα είναι πολύ μικρότερος, καθώς τους δημιουργεί η ραδιενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος.
Στο 2. Καταλληλότερος είναι ο Hameg, που τον έχω και είναι καλός ακόμη και για αυτές τις μελέτες. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

2.αν μπορεί να τους πιάσει Μια χαρά θα είμαι.
1. Θα θελες  να μου πεις τι ολοκληρωμένο να πάρω για τον άλλο discriminator?  Έχω τον LM139. 

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης . Αν βρω θετικής υψηλής τάσης να το πάρω η θα πρέπει να κάνουμε αλλαγές στον voltage divider?  Προσπαθώ να αποφύγω να ανοίγω τον divider.

----------


## VaselPi

_2.αν μπορεί να τους πιάσει Μια χαρά θα είμαι.
1. Θα θελες να μου πεις τι ολοκληρωμένο να πάρω για τον άλλο discriminator? Έχω τον LM139. 

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης . Αν βρω θετικής υψηλής τάσης να το πάρω η θα πρέπει να κάνουμε αλλαγές στον voltage divider? Προσπαθώ να αποφύγω να ανοίγω τον divider._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.* 

1. Ο Hameg τα καταφέρνει ακόμη και παλμούς μερικών mV.
2. O Lm 139, δεν σου κάνει, καθώς είναι αργός, με Response time 1,3 μs, που είναι μεγάλο. Θέλεις μικρότερο από 0,1 μs. Με την έννοια αυτή, σου κάνει ο Lm 119 ή Lm 219, που έχουν Response time 80 ns. 
3. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγοράσεις άλλη πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Η δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει και με τα -800 βολτ. Ενδεχομένως να χρειαστεί τους παλμούς να τους ενισχύσουμε 10 φορές. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Με άνεση μπορεί να γίνει αυτή η ενίσχυση.
Βασίλειος

----------


## nio-4-

> 1. Ο Hameg τα καταφέρνει ακόμη και παλμούς μερικών mV.
> 2. O Lm 139, δεν σου κάνει, καθώς είναι αργός, με Response time 1,3 μs, που είναι μεγάλο. Θέλεις μικρότερο από 0,1 μs. Με την έννοια αυτή, σου κάνει ο Lm 119 ή Lm 219, που έχουν Response time 80 ns. 
> 3. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγοράσεις άλλη πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Η δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει και με τα -800 βολτ. Ενδεχομένως να χρειαστεί τους παλμούς να τους ενισχύσουμε 10 φορές. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Με άνεση μπορεί να γίνει αυτή η ενίσχυση.
> Βασίλειος



καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

1. ελπιζω να λειτουργει διοτι ο πωλητης μου λεει δεν μπορεσα να τον τεσταρω γιατι δεν ξερω!!!χαχα αλλιως επιστροφη..τοσο τυχη να χω

2.αγορασα 5 απο τους LM 219 μολις.

επισης,

πηρα δυο τετοια module - πλακετακια... στις αποτυχημενες προσπάθειές μου .... αν κανουν πεςμου να τα βαλουμε, για να γλυτωσουμε χρονο. αλλα αν αργει το σημα εξόδου περι τα 20ms εξοδο που βλεπω στην φωτο λογικα δεν κανει ε? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Charge-Sens...4AAOSwImRYhJMo

----------


## VaselPi

Το πλακετάκι, φαίνεται να είναι εντάξει. Θα ήθελα να δω και το σχηματικό του. Περιέχει και σκοτεινά σημεία: Στη φώτο, δεν αναφέρεται ο τύπος του φωτολλαπλασιαστη, η τιμή της υψηλής τάσης, κ.ο.κ. Επίσης, τρέπει να αλλάξεις τη σύνδεση της ανόδου, καθώς το πλακετάκι λειτουργεί με αρνητικούς παλμούς. Τώρα, η άνοδος είναι στη Γη. Ξεκόλλα την από τη Γη, ελευθέρωσέ την και κόλλησέ την στο σημείο που λέει η φώτο. Όλα τα άλλα τα αφήνεις ως έχουν.  Στο πλακετάκι υπάρχει και η ανοδική αντίσταση. 
Μία ερώτηση: για ποια καθυστέρηση των 20 ms αναφέρεσαι;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Το πλακετάκι, φαίνεται να είναι εντάξει. Θα ήθελα να δω και το σχηματικό του. Περιέχει και σκοτεινά σημεία: Στη φώτο, δεν αναφέρεται ο τύπος του φωτολλαπλασιαστη, η τιμή της υψηλής τάσης, κ.ο.κ. Επίσης, τρέπει να αλλάξεις τη σύνδεση της ανόδου, καθώς το πλακετάκι λειτουργεί με αρνητικούς παλμούς. Τώρα, η άνοδος είναι στη Γη. Ξεκόλλα την από τη Γη, ελευθέρωσέ την και κόλλησέ την στο σημείο που λέει η φώτο. Όλα τα άλλα τα αφήνεις ως έχουν.  Στο πλακετάκι υπάρχει και η ανοδική αντίσταση. 
> Μία ερώτηση: για ποια καθυστέρηση των 20 ms αναφέρεσαι;
> Βασίλειος.



Αξίζει να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε Ε? Οκ .... μέσω της πλακέτας περνάει η υψηλή τάση στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη . Δεν δίνει ο κατασκευαστής σχέδιο Δυστυχώς. Όπως και εσύ απ'οτι διακρίνω υποδέχεται το σήμα η πλακετα σε ένα τρανζίστορ η FET θα το δω και θα σου πω. 

Ο κατασκευαστής λέει ότι κάνει για όλους τους τύπους PMTs και για την τάση που είχα - 1000v ήταν οκ λογικά και για -800 

Είδα τους παλμούς στην φωτο στο λινκ και λέω ότι μπορεί να καθυστερεί το σα εξοδου απο το πακετάκι  (μαλλον τυχαίο ηταν... λογικα ειναι συνάρτηση της εισόδου) αλλά θα μετρήσω σήμερα και θα σου πω την διαρκεια - ουρά των παλμών.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Σχεδίασε, αν μπορείς, το κύκλωμα, κοντά στη άνοδο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Σχεδίασε, αν μπορείς, το κύκλωμα, κοντά στη άνοδο. 
> Βασίλειος.



τελικα το σημα δεν παει σε τρανζιστορ διοτι αυτο που εχει ειναι σταθεροποιητης, 78L05

απο το πλακετακι???

ενα 5πινο ολοκληρωμενο που εχει και μαλλον ειναι ο ενισχυτης γραφει *Α12*

29955453_10215736217576793_14103723_o.jpg29993737_10215736217336787_420320039_o.jpg29995849_10215736217536792_1828289942_o.jpg29855785_10215736218896826_1242973675_n.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Μάλιστα, από το πλακετάκι.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Μάλιστα, από το πλακετάκι.
> Βασίλειος.




ενα 5πινο ολοκληρωμενο που εχει και μαλλον ειναι ο ενισχυτης γραφει *Α12

*λιγο δυσκολο το βλεπω... αλλα νομιζω δεν εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Δεν μου αρέσει το τυφλοσούρτι. Πάντα, ήθελα και θέλω, να γνωρίζω την αρχή λειτουργίας και το σχηματικό της πειραματικής μου διάταξης, προκειμένου να παρέμβω όταν παραστεί αυτή η ανάγκη. Ωστόσο, καθώς το αγόρασες αυτό το πλακετάκι, ας αρχίσουμε με αυτό, συμβιβαζόμενη με το γεγονός, ότι ο ρυθμός των προς μέτρηση παλμών δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά τα 1000/s. Αυτές είναι οι δυνατότητές της.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> Δεν μου αρέσει το τυφλοσούρτι. Πάντα, ήθελα και θέλω, να γνωρίζω την αρχή λειτουργίας και το σχηματικό της πειραματικής μου διάταξης, προκειμένου να παρέμβω όταν παραστεί αυτή η ανάγκη. Ωστόσο, καθώς το αγόρασες αυτό το πλακετάκι, ας αρχίσουμε με αυτό, συμβιβαζόμενη με το γεγονός, ότι ο ρυθμός των προς μέτρηση παλμών δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά τα 1000/s. Αυτές είναι οι δυνατότητές της.
> Βασίλειος.



Αν θέλεις δεν το βάζουμε δεν εχω θεμα.. . Ας κάνουμε κάτι εμεις

----------


## VaselPi

_Αν θέλεις δεν το βάζουμε δεν εχω θεμα.. . Ας κάνουμε κάτι εμεις_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Το ζήτημα είναι αν σε καλύπτουν οι 1000 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή ή ισάριθμές φωτεινές αναλαμπές στο εσωτερικό του κρυστάλλου.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (03-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Αν θέλεις δεν το βάζουμε δεν εχω θεμα.. . Ας κάνουμε κάτι εμεις_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Το ζήτημα είναι αν σε καλύπτουν οι 1000 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή ή ισάριθμές φωτεινές αναλαμπές στο εσωτερικό του κρυστάλλου.
> Βασίλειος.



φυσικα και με καλύπτουν !!! θελω να μετραει ανα δευτερολεπτο τους παλμους ενεργειων που επιλεγω οποτε  και σε πρωτη φαση , για να γινει κατι γρηγορα το θελω

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Άρχισε με το πλλακετάκι και με το κύκλωμα που επισυνάπτω. Στο κύκλωμα, την τάση την κάνες -800 βολτ, ενώ στη θέση της πρωτης αντίστασης, βάζεις τη ζενερ. Την ανοδική αντίσταση Ra την κάνεις 3 ΜΩ. Στις πρώτες μελέτες-ρυθμίσεις, είναι καλό ο κρύσταλλος να απουσιάζει. Για σήμα, να αξιοποιούνται τα ηλεκτρόνια της θερμιονικής εκπομπής της φωτοκαθόδου. Είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζεις το πλάτος αυτών των παλμών, διότι πρέπει να αποκοπούν. Με το discrimnator θα ασχολιθούμε στην επόμενη φάση.
Βασίλειος.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73139

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> Άρχισε με το πλλακετάκι και με το κύκλωμα που επισυνάπτω. Στο κύκλωμα, την τάση την κάνες -800 βολτ, ενώ στη θέση της πρωτης αντίστασης, βάζεις τη ζενερ. Την ανοδική αντίσταση Ra την κάνεις 3 ΜΩ. Στις πρώτες μελέτες-ρυθμίσεις, είναι καλό ο κρύσταλλος να απουσιάζει. Για σήμα, να αξιοποιούνται τα ηλεκτρόνια της θερμιονικής εκπομπής της φωτοκαθόδου. Είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζεις το πλάτος αυτών των παλμών, διότι πρέπει να αποκοπούν. Με το discrimnator θα ασχολιθούμε στην επόμενη φάση.
> Βασίλειος.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73139



Καλημέρα Βασιλειε, 

Χθες το βράδυ συνδεσα το πλακετακι και μετρουσα αλλά μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα ό παλμογράφος διότι έπαιρνε σήματα έβγαζε παλμούς Χωρίς τροφοδοσία της κατασκευής και με τροφοδοσία της κατασκευής -εν λειτουργια δεν έβγαζε παλμούς σήματα ό παλμογράφος. 

Οπότε να βγάλω τον κρύσταλλο και να το ταπωσω.  Έχω καπάκι με χαρτόνι μαύρο. 

Σε λίγες μέρες έρχεται ο παλμογράφος μ

Το κύκλωμα θα το δω το μεσημέρι που θα μπορώ να το ανοίξω από υπολογιστή αλλά νομίζω έκανα αυτό που εξηγείς

----------


## VaselPi

Να προσέχεις και τον κρύσταλλο, διότι είναι πολύ υδροσκοπικός, τον καταστρέφει ακόμη και  η υγρασία του αέρα.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Να προσέχεις και τον κρύσταλλο, διότι είναι πολύ υδροσκοπικός, τον καταστρέφει ακόμη και  η υγρασία του αέρα.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

δεν μπορω να ανοιξω το  συνυμμενο σου

ο κρυσταλλος εινα cs(Ti) (thalium dopded) και επιλεχτηκε διοτι ειναι απο τους λιγοτερο υγρσκοπικους.

δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι και ο κρυσταλλος εφαρμοσμενος για να μετρησουμε και τους παλμους του διεγερμενου κρυσταλλου (θάλειο) για να τους αποκοψουμε και αυτους ??

αντε  να ερθει ο παλμογραφος να παρω σωστες μετρησεις...

----------


## VaselPi

1Untitled.jpgΓιάννη καλησπέρα.
1. Το συνημμένο αρχείο το ανοίγω πολύ εύκολα, με ένα αριστερό κλικ πάνω του.
2. Ως προς την υγρασία, ο κρύσταλλος CsI(Tl) είναι ο.κ.
3. Την τελευταία ερώτηση δεν την καταλαβαίνω.
4. Δοκιμαστικά πειράματα μπορείς να κάνεις και με τον δικό σου παλμογράφο, στη μέγιστη ευαισθησία (10 mV/cm), αλλά δίχως τον κρύσταλλο. Η διάταξη θα είναι εντάξει, όταν στον παλμογράφο θα βλέπεις τους παλμούς των ηλεκτρονίων της θερμιονικής εκπομπής της φωτοκαθόδου. Μετά μπορείς να προσθέσεις τον κρύσταλλο, προκειμένου να δεις τους παλμούς που παράγουν οι ραδιενεργές ουσίες. Μόνο μετά από αυτό, θα καταπιαστείς με τον discriminator.
Βασίλειος.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73139

----------


## nio-4-

> 1Untitled.jpgΓιάννη καλησπέρα.
> 1. Το συνημμένο αρχείο το ανοίγω πολύ εύκολα, με ένα αριστερό κλικ πάνω του.
> 2. Ως προς την υγρασία, ο κρύσταλλος CsI(Tl) είναι ο.κ.
> 3. Την τελευταία ερώτηση δεν την καταλαβαίνω.
> 4. Δοκιμαστικά πειράματα μπορείς να κάνεις και με τον δικό σου παλμογράφο, στη μέγιστη ευαισθησία (10 mV/cm), αλλά δίχως τον κρύσταλλο. Η διάταξη θα είναι εντάξει, όταν στον παλμογράφο θα βλέπεις τους παλμούς των ηλεκτρονίων της θερμιονικής εκπομπής της φωτοκαθόδου. Μετά μπορείς να προσθέσεις τον κρύσταλλο, προκειμένου να δεις τους παλμούς που παράγουν οι ραδιενεργές ουσίες. Μόνο μετά από αυτό, θα καταπιαστείς με τον discriminator.
> Βασίλειος.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73139



Καλησπέρα Βασιλειε, 

Μήπως να κάνω το σχέδιο που επισυναπτεις?  Αυτό που έκανα από την αρχή Γιατί οι αλλαγες στον διαιρετη που καναμε για το πλακετακι μάλλον είναι ο λόγος που δεν βλέπουμε σωστούς παλμούς. 
Πριν Αυτή την αλλαγή.  Με το σχέδιο που μου είπες με τρανζίστορ  (Που περιμένω να έρθει)  θα παίρνουμε σίγουρα τα σωστά αποτελέσματα σωστά?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
Βάλε εμπρός το πλακετάκι, με το σχέδιο που σου είχα επισυνάψει.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, πρέπει να οριστεί ο όρος «σωστός» παλμός. Είναι άλλος αυτός ο ορισμός σε μετρήσεις φωτός μικρής έντασης, και είναι άλλος σε μετρήσεις ενεργών σωματιδίων με κρύσταλλο.

1. _Σε μετρήσεις φωτός μικρής έντασης_. Εδώ τα φωτόνια καταφθάνουν στην φωτοκάθοδο μεμονωμένα, με την _α_ ή _β_ συχνότητα. Έστω 10000/s. Αυτό θα προκαλέσει εκπομπή ηλεκτρονίων, περίπου 1200/s, καθώς η πιθανότητα εκπομπής ηλεκτρονίου από 1 φωτόνιο είναι περίπου 25 % καi περίπου μόνο τα μισά από αυτά θα πέσουν στην επιφάνεια της πρώτης δυνόδου. Κάθε τέτοιο ηλεκτρόνιο, στην άνοδο θα προκαλέσει ένα πακέτο περίπου 106 ηλεκτρονίων, που στην ανοδική χωρητικότητα των 16 pF, σε χρόνο περίπου 20-30 ns, θα προκαλέσει αρνητικό παλμό τάσης της τάξης 10 mV (βλ. ποστ 22), ακολουθούμενο με μία φθίνουσα εκθετική ουρά, με σταθερά χρόνου *τ*_ =_ RaCa = 3x106Ωx16pF = 48μs. Επομένως, στις μετρήσεις αυτές ο _σωστός παλμός_ έχει ένα απότομο αρνητικό μέτωπο, διάρκειας περίπου 20-30 ns, "ύψους" 10 mV, ακολουθούμενος με φθίνουσα εκθετική ουρά των 48 μs. Συνήθως, αυτό που μετράνε εδώ είναι η συχνότητα αυτών των παλμών, δηλαδή ο αριθμός των παλμών ανά μονάδα χρόνου  (μετρήσεις με ένα Rate meter).

2. _Σε μετρήσεις με κρύσταλλο CsI(Tl)_. Έστω ότι στον κρύσταλλο εισέρχεται ένα *γ - σωματίδιο* με ενέργεια 1 MeV. Αυτό θα προκαλέσει αναλαμπή περίπου 52000 φωτονίων. Η χρονική εξέλιξη της αναλαμπής έχει ένα απότομο μέτωπο μερικών ns, που ακολουθείται με μία φθίνουσα εκθετική συνάρτηση με σταθερά χρόνου 1 μs. Συνεπώς, η αναλαμπή φωτός διαρκεί περίπου 1 μs. Από τα 52000 φωτόνια, το 30 % θα καταφθάσει στην κάθοδο, όπου τα 4 φωτόνια, κατά μέσο όρο, θα εκπέμψουν 1 ηλεκτρόνιο, ενώ μόνο τα μισά θα «βομβαρδίσουν» την πρώτη δύνοδο. Έτσι, τα 52000 φωτόνια του κρυστάλλου, στην άνοδο θα προκαλέσουν 2080 πακέτα των 106 ηλεκτρονίων, σε χρόνο 1 μs. Στο χρόνο, τα πακέτα των 106 ηλεκτρονίων απέχουν μεταξύ τους 1μs/2080 ή περίπου 0,05 ns, και καθώς το καθένα έχει διάρκεια περίπου 20 - 30 ns, θα υπάρξει έντονη μεταξύ τους χρονική επικάλυψη. Στο όλο σύστημα των 2080 πακέτων, ο ανοδικός πυκνωτής των 16 pF θα αντιδράσει όπως θα αντιδρούσε σε 1 φορτίο _Q_n, ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένο σε χρόνο 1 μs (_Q_n = 2080x106 x1,6x10-19 C). Προφανώς, αν ο χρόνος αναλαμπής ήταν, ας πούμε 20 ns και όχι 1 μs , στα 16 pF, ο αρνητικός παλμός τάσης στην άνοδο θα ήταν 2080 φορές τα 10 mV, δηλαδή περίπου 20 βολτ. Αλλά καθώς η αναλαμπή διαρκεί 1 μs, δηλαδή διάρκεια περίπου 50 φορές μεγαλύτερη των 20 ns, το "ύψος" του παλμού αναμένεται περίπου 50 φορές μικρότερο των 20 βολτ, δηλαδή περίπου 0,4 βολτ, με μέτωπο 1 μs. 

3. _Συμπέρασμά._ Ένα *γ - σωματίδιο* με ενέργεια 1 MeV, στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή θα προκαλέσει έναν _σωστό_ _παλμό_, το μέτωπο του οποίου αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 1 μs, αρνητικού «ύψους» 0,4 βολτ, ακολουθούμενο με φθίνουσα εκθετική "ουρά" με σταθερά χρόνου 48 μs, δηλαδή ο παλμός αυτός αναμένεται να έχει πολύ πλατύτερο μέτωπο (50 φορές) και πολύ μεγαλύτερο «ύψος» (40 φορές), των παλμών μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων που εξέρχονται από την κάθοδο με αργό ρυθμό, της τάξης 50-100 ηλεκτρόνια το δευτερόλεπτο (θερμιονική εκπομπή της καθόδου). Το κριτήριο αυτό είναι επαρκές για να ξεχωρίσεις τον παλμό που δημιουργεί μία μεγάλη φωτεινή αμαλαμπή στον κρύσταλλο, από αυτόν που δημιουργεί το 1 ηλεκτρόνιο που εξέρχεται από τη φωτοκάθοδο με αργό ρυθμό (50-100 αρνητική παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο, των 10 mV: είναι ο παρασιτικός παλμικός θόρυβος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, λόγω θερμιονικής εκπομπής της καθόδου). Επομένως, δίχως τον κρύσταλλο, στην άνοδο θα βλέπεις τους 50-100 αρνητικούς παλνούς των 10 mV, με μέτωπο 20-30 ns, ενώ με τον κρύσταλλο, αυτούς, συν τους μεγάλους, με πλάτος 0,4 βόλτ και μέτωπο 1 μs. Και τα 2 είδη παλμών θα είναι "σωστά", παρότι τα μέτωπά τους, αλλά και τα "ύψη", διαφέρουν περίπου 50 φορές.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> Βάλε εμπρός το πλακετάκι, με το σχέδιο που σου είχα επισυνάψει.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασιλειε,  

Στο σχέδιο που επισυναπτεις η ανοδική αντίσταση που πρέπει να είναι 3ΜΩ είναι η τελευταία στις εν σειρά αντιστάσεις του σχεδίου ή η RL του σχεδίου ??? Η RL τι αντίσταση πρέπει να είναι?

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, πρέπει να οριστεί ο όρος «σωστός» παλμός. Είναι άλλος αυτός ο ορισμός σε μετρήσεις φωτός μικρής έντασης, και είναι άλλος σε μετρήσεις ενεργών σωματιδίων με κρύσταλλο.
> 
> 1. _Σε μετρήσεις φωτός μικρής έντασης_. Εδώ τα φωτόνια καταφθάνουν στην φωτοκάθοδο μεμονωμένα, με την _α_ ή _β_ συχνότητα. Έστω 10000/s. Αυτό θα προκαλέσει εκπομπή ηλεκτρονίων, περίπου 1200/s, καθώς η πιθανότητα εκπομπής ηλεκτρονίου από 1 φωτόνιο είναι περίπου 25 % καi περίπου μόνο τα μισά από αυτά θα πέσουν στην επιφάνεια της πρώτης δυνόδου. Κάθε τέτοιο ηλεκτρόνιο, στην άνοδο θα προκαλέσει ένα πακέτο περίπου 106 ηλεκτρονίων, που στην ανοδική χωρητικότητα των 16 pF, σε χρόνο περίπου 20-30 ns, θα προκαλέσει αρνητικό παλμό τάσης της τάξης 10 mV (βλ. ποστ 22), ακολουθούμενο με μία φθίνουσα εκθετική ουρά, με σταθερά χρόνου *τ*_ =_ RaCa = 3x106Ωx16pF = 48μs. Επομένως, στις μετρήσεις αυτές ο _σωστός παλμός_ έχει ένα απότομο αρνητικό μέτωπο, διάρκειας περίπου 20-30 ns, "ύψους" 10 mV, ακολουθούμενος με φθίνουσα εκθετική ουρά των 48 μs. Συνήθως, αυτό που μετράνε εδώ είναι η συχνότητα αυτών των παλμών, δηλαδή ο αριθμός των παλμών ανά μονάδα χρόνου  (μετρήσεις με ένα Rate meter).
> 
> 2. _Σε μετρήσεις με κρύσταλλο CsI(Tl)_. Έστω ότι στον κρύσταλλο εισέρχεται ένα *γ - σωματίδιο* με ενέργεια 1 MeV. Αυτό θα προκαλέσει αναλαμπή περίπου 52000 φωτονίων. Η χρονική εξέλιξη της αναλαμπής έχει ένα απότομο μέτωπο μερικών ns, που ακολουθείται με μία φθίνουσα εκθετική συνάρτηση με σταθερά χρόνου 1 μs. Συνεπώς, η αναλαμπή φωτός διαρκεί περίπου 1 μs. Από τα 52000 φωτόνια, το 30 % θα καταφθάσει στην κάθοδο, όπου τα 4 φωτόνια, κατά μέσο όρο, θα εκπέμψουν 1 ηλεκτρόνιο, ενώ μόνο τα μισά θα «βομβαρδίσουν» την πρώτη δύνοδο. Έτσι, τα 52000 φωτόνια του κρυστάλλου, στην άνοδο θα προκαλέσουν 2080 πακέτα των 106 ηλεκτρονίων, σε χρόνο 1 μs. Στο χρόνο, τα πακέτα των 106 ηλεκτρονίων απέχουν μεταξύ τους 1μs/2080 ή περίπου 0,05 ns, και καθώς το καθένα έχει διάρκεια περίπου 20 - 30 ns, θα υπάρξει έντονη μεταξύ τους χρονική επικάλυψη. Στο όλο σύστημα των 2080 πακέτων, ο ανοδικός πυκνωτής των 16 pF θα αντιδράσει όπως θα αντιδρούσε σε 1 φορτίο _Q_n, ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένο σε χρόνο 1 μs (_Q_n = 2080x106 x1,6x10-19 C). Προφανώς, αν ο χρόνος αναλαμπής ήταν, ας πούμε 20 ns και όχι 1 μs , στα 16 pF, ο αρνητικός παλμός τάσης στην άνοδο θα ήταν 2080 φορές τα 10 mV, δηλαδή περίπου 20 βολτ. Αλλά καθώς η αναλαμπή διαρκεί 1 μs, δηλαδή διάρκεια περίπου 50 φορές μεγαλύτερη των 20 ns, το "ύψος" του παλμού αναμένεται περίπου 50 φορές μικρότερο των 20 βολτ, δηλαδή περίπου 0,4 βολτ, με μέτωπο 1 μs. 
> 
> 3. _Συμπέρασμά._ Ένα *γ - σωματίδιο* με ενέργεια 1 MeV, στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή θα προκαλέσει έναν _σωστό_ _παλμό_, το μέτωπο του οποίου αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 1 μs, αρνητικού «ύψους» 0,4 βολτ, ακολουθούμενο με φθίνουσα εκθετική "ουρά" με σταθερά χρόνου 48 μs, δηλαδή ο παλμός αυτός αναμένεται να έχει πολύ πλατύτερο μέτωπο (50 φορές) και πολύ μεγαλύτερο «ύψος» (40 φορές), των παλμών μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων που εξέρχονται από την κάθοδο με αργό ρυθμό, της τάξης 50-100 ηλεκτρόνια το δευτερόλεπτο (θερμιονική εκπομπή της καθόδου). Το κριτήριο αυτό είναι επαρκές για να ξεχωρίσεις τον παλμό που δημιουργεί μία μεγάλη φωτεινή αμαλαμπή στον κρύσταλλο, από αυτόν που δημιουργεί το 1 ηλεκτρόνιο που εξέρχεται από τη φωτοκάθοδο με αργό ρυθμό (50-100 αρνητική παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο, των 10 mV: είναι ο παρασιτικός παλμικός θόρυβος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, λόγω θερμιονικής εκπομπής της καθόδου). Επομένως, δίχως τον κρύσταλλο, στην άνοδο θα βλέπεις τους 50-100 αρνητικούς παλνούς των 10 mV, με μέτωπο 20-30 ns, ενώ με τον κρύσταλλο, αυτούς, συν τους μεγάλους, με πλάτος 0,4 βόλτ και μέτωπο 1 μs. Και τα 2 είδη παλμών θα είναι "σωστά", παρότι τα μέτωπά τους, αλλά και τα "ύψη", διαφέρουν περίπου 50 φορές.
> Βασίλειος.





καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

  εκανα το κυκλωμα που επισυναψες με RL = 3MΩ και για καποιον λογο παιρνω ειτε με το πλακετακι στην εξοδο του , συνδεόμενο στην εισοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη, ειτε χωρις αυτο -συνδεση απ'ευθειας τον probe του παλμογραφου στην εξοδο -ανοδο του  φωτοπολλαπαλσιαστηη -παραλληλα στην 3ΜΩ , με τον κρυσταλλο παλμους 23mv / με ουρα 50us περιπου θετικούς ΠΑΝΤΑ παλμους και οταν πιανω τον probe η οταν αλλαζω κλιμακα volt/div  -το υψος του παλμου.

το σχημα του παλμου ειναι ετσι :  *  |\*

οκ μαλλον τα επαιξε ο παλμογραφος σωστα???

----------


## VaselPi

_οκ μαλλον τα επαιξε ο παλμογραφος σωστα???

__
_Αρχικό μήνυμα από*nio 4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Μάλλον είσαι δίχως παλμογράφο.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> _οκ μαλλον τα επαιξε ο παλμογραφος σωστα???
> 
> __
> _Αρχικό μήνυμα από*nio 4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Μάλλον είσαι δίχως παλμογράφο.
> Βασίλειος.



Χριστός Ανέστη Βασίλειε,

ναι κατι τετοιο και ελπιζωω να ειναι αυτο!!! χαχα περιμενω να ερθει  και ο αλλος

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, πρέπει να οριστεί ο όρος «σωστός» παλμός. Είναι άλλος αυτός ο ορισμός σε μετρήσεις φωτός μικρής έντασης, και είναι άλλος σε μετρήσεις ενεργών σωματιδίων με κρύσταλλο.
> 
> Επομένως, δίχως τον κρύσταλλο, στην άνοδο θα βλέπεις τους 50-100 αρνητικούς παλνούς των 10 mV, με μέτωπο 20-30 ns, ενώ με τον κρύσταλλο, αυτούς, συν τους μεγάλους, με πλάτος 0,4 βόλτ και μέτωπο 1 μs. Και τα 2 είδη παλμών θα είναι "σωστά", παρότι τα μέτωπά τους, αλλά και τα "ύψη", διαφέρουν περίπου 50 φορές.
> Βασίλειος.



Χριστίς Ανέστη Βασίλειε,

1.με τον παλμογραφο Philips PM3233 , επισυναπτω φωτο του εμπρος μερους- προσωψη- πανελ χειρισμων ελεγχου, Θα μπορω να βλεπω τους παλμους? βασικα την διαεκεια τους στον αξονα χ-χ' - αξονας χρονου την διαρκεια εμφανισης τους (ουρα λεγεται??  :Cursing:  :Blushing: ) νομιζω πως θα έχω πρόβλημα στους παλμούς που παράγονται, Χωρίς κρύσταλλο,  μετρήσεις φωτός μικρής έντασης 
λαθος επιλογη εκανα???

2. Το μέτωπο σε τι μας χρειάζεται?  Δηλαδή το πόσο γρήγορα παίρνει ο παλμός την μέγιστη τιμή στον άξονα ψ-ψ ' - άξονας τάσεως?

3.Τι ρύθμιση πρέπει να κάνω για να εμφανίζει έναν έναν παλμό σε αυτόν τον παλμογραφο?  

4. Η επιλογή πρέπει να είναι στο dc?  Έχει dc-0-ac

----------


## VaselPi

1_.με τον παλμογραφο Philips PM3233 , επισυναπτω φωτο του εμπρος μερους- προσωψη- πανελ χειρισμων ελεγχου, Θα μπορω να βλεπω τους παλμους? βασικα την διαεκεια τους στον αξονα χ-χ' - αξονας χρονου την διαρκεια εμφανισης τους (ουρα λεγεται??) νομιζω πως θα έχω πρόβλημα στους παλμούς που παράγονται, Χωρίς κρύσταλλο, μετρήσεις φωτός μικρής έντασης_ 
_λαθος επιλογη εκανα???

2. Το μέτωπο σε τι μας χρειάζεται? Δηλαδή το πόσο γρήγορα παίρνει ο παλμός την μέγιστη τιμή στον άξονα ψ-ψ ' - άξονας τάσεως?

3.Τι ρύθμιση πρέπει να κάνω για να εμφανίζει έναν έναν παλμό σε αυτόν τον παλμογραφο? 

4. Η επιλογή πρέπει να είναι στο dc? Έχει dc-0-ac_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*

Γιάννη καλημέρα.

1. Ο παλμογράφος είναι μάλλον εντάξει.

2. Όταν μιλάμε για το μέτωπο του παλμού, αναφερόμαστε στο χρόνο ανόδου της τάσης από 10 στο 90 % της μεγίστης τιμής του. Η παράμετρος αυτή σου παρέχει πολύτιμη πληροφορίας προκειμένου να κρίνεις αν ο παλμός που βλέπεις προκλήθηκε από μεγάλη φωτεινή αναλαμπή (μεγάλο πακέτο φωτονίων) ή τον προκάλεσε ένα μεμονωμένο ηλεκτρόνιο της καθόδου. Τα μεμονωμένα ηλεκτρόνια παράγουν μικρούς παλμούς (περίπου 10 mV) με απότομο μέτωπό, της τάξης 20-30 ns, ενώ το μεγάλο πακέτο φωτονίων παράγει έναν σχετικά μεγάλο παλμό, της τάξης 0,4 V, με μέτωπο 1 μs. 

3. Η ταχύτητα σάρωσης του παλμογράφου πρέπει να είναι περίπου 10 μs/div, ενώ με το trig level, τη σάρωση πρέπει να τη θέσεις σε κατάσταση αναμονής, δηλαδή τη σάρωση πρέπει να την εκκινεί ο ίδιος ο παλμός. Δεν υπάρχει παλμός-δεν υπάρχει σάρωση! Έτσι, τον παλμό θα τον βλέπεις στην αρχή της σάρωσης, τέρμα αριστερά, ενώ η εμφάνισή του θα είναι τυχαία στο χρόνο. Για να τους βλέπεις σχετικά άνετα, ο ρυθμός των παλμών πρέπει να είναι της τάξης 1000 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο. 

4. Καθώς η ένταση της θερμιονικής εκπομής ηλεκτρονίων από την κάθοδο είναι μικρή, περίπου 50 ηλεκτρόνια το δευτερόλεπτο, το φως μικρής έντασης, είναι η σωστή λύση για να βλέπεις άνετα στην οθόνη τους παλμούς που δημιουργούνται από τα μεμονωμένα ηλεκτρόνια.

5. Για να βλέπεις στην αρχή της σάρωσης τους παλμούς των φωτεινών αναλαμπών, θέλεις μία ραδιενεργή πηγή των ακτινών *γ*, 1-2 MeV και  1000-10000 Bq, κολλητά στον κρύσταλλο. Για τους σπάνιους παλμούς που δημιουργεί το περιβάλλον, θέλεις παλμογράφο μνήμης. 

6. Αν τους παλμούς τους παρακολουθείς στην έξοδο της πλακέτας, είναι αδιάφορο αν στον παλμογράφο η επιλογή είναι dc ή ac. 

Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> 1_.με τον παλμογραφο Philips PM3233 , επισυναπτω φωτο του εμπρος μερους- προσωψη- πανελ χειρισμων ελεγχου, Θα μπορω να βλεπω τους παλμους? βασικα την διαεκεια τους στον αξονα χ-χ' - αξονας χρονου την διαρκεια εμφανισης τους (ουρα λεγεται??) νομιζω πως θα έχω πρόβλημα στους παλμούς που παράγονται, Χωρίς κρύσταλλο, μετρήσεις φωτός μικρής έντασης_ 
> _λαθος επιλογη εκανα???
> 
> 2. Το μέτωπο σε τι μας χρειάζεται? Δηλαδή το πόσο γρήγορα παίρνει ο παλμός την μέγιστη τιμή στον άξονα ψ-ψ ' - άξονας τάσεως?
> 
> 3.Τι ρύθμιση πρέπει να κάνω για να εμφανίζει έναν έναν παλμό σε αυτόν τον παλμογραφο? 
> 
> 4. Η επιλογή πρέπει να είναι στο dc? Έχει dc-0-ac_
> 
> ...



ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ Βασίλειε,

επιτελους και σχετικα γρηγορα ηρθε το εργαλειο ....

ανεβαζω φωτο ...τελικα μορεσα με συνδεδεμενο το πλακετακι να δω παλμους μικρους και μεγαλους. ο κρυσταλλος ειναι συνδεδεμενος χωρις πηγης στο ματι του.

αλλα δεν μπορω να παγωσω τους παλμους δεν ξερω πως γινεται αυτο . εβγαλα πολλες φωτο καιμονο στις 3 φαινονται καποιοι παλμοι

τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανω στο πανελ? γιστι συνεχεια βγαζει παλμους χωρις να σταματαει οπως ο ηλεκτρονικος που ειχα

30546622_10215845033297118_110688669_o.jpg30547193_10215845032417096_345184509_o.jpg30232507_10215845033257117_252036064_o.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

επιτελους και σχετικα γρηγορα ηρθε το εργαλειο ....

ανεβαζω φωτο ...τελικα μορεσα με συνδεδεμενο το πλακετακι να δω παλμους μικρους και μεγαλους. ο κρυσταλλος ειναι συνδεδεμενος χωρις πηγης στο ματι του.

αλλα δεν μπορω να παγωσω τους παλμους δεν ξερω πως γινεται αυτο . εβγαλα πολλες φωτο καιμονο στις 3 φαινονται καποιοι παλμοι

τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανω στο πανελ? γιστι συνεχεια βγαζει παλμους χωρις να σταματαει οπως ο ηλεκτρονικος που ειχα

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.* 

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Συγχαρητήρια για τις Φώτο. 

1. Είναι αδύνατο να παγώσεις τους παλμούς, καθώς η εμφάνισή τους είναι τυχαία στο χρόνο. Να παγώσεις μπορείς μόνο τους παλμούς που εμφανίζονται με σταθερή περιοδικότητα στο χρόνο. Παρά ταύτα, και τους τυχαίους μπορείς να τους «παγώσεις», αλλά όπως σε συμβούλεψα στο προηγούμενο ποστ, δηλαδή με το κουμπί trig level. Τους παλμούς θα τους βλέπεις πάντα στην αρχή της σάρωσης, όπως στην πρώτη Φώτο. 

2. Καμία ρύθμιση δεν κάνεις στη πλακέτα. 

3. Είναι φυσικό η πλακέτα να παράγει παλμούς συνεχώς, όταν ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής τροφοδοτείται με τα -800 βολτ, καθώς αυτή αποκρίνεται στους παλμούς της θερμιονικής εκπομπής ηλεκτρονίων που εξέρχονται από την κάθοδο. Αν όμως αυτή παράγει παλμούς δίχως τα -800 βολτ, τότε η πλακέτα είναι προβληματική.

4. Στην έξοδο της πλακέτας, το σχήμα των παλμών διαφέρει από αυτό στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, καθώς το μέτωπό του το βλέπω να είναι 10 και όχι 1 μs. Το γεγονός αυτό δεν πρέπει να σε απασχολεί, καθότι αυτή είναι η αποστολή της πλακέτας: τον ασύμμετρο παλμό (μικρή διάρκεια μετώπου-μεγάλη διάρκεια ουράς) να τον κάνει περίπου συμμετρικό (μέτωπο και ουρά περίπου ίδιας διάρκειας). 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> επιτελους και σχετικα γρηγορα ηρθε το εργαλειο ....
> 
> ανεβαζω φωτο ...τελικα μορεσα με συνδεδεμενο το πλακετακι να δω παλμους μικρους και μεγαλους. ο κρυσταλλος ειναι συνδεδεμενος χωρις πηγης στο ματι του.
> 
> αλλα δεν μπορω να παγωσω τους παλμους δεν ξερω πως γινεται αυτο . εβγαλα πολλες φωτο καιμονο στις 3 φαινονται καποιοι παλμοι
> 
> τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανω στο πανελ? γιστι συνεχεια βγαζει παλμους χωρις να σταματαει οπως ο ηλεκτρονικος που ειχα
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.* 
> ...



1. Που είναι το ευλογημένο??? Χαχα βλέπω αριστερά το trig.  στην σειρά με τα κουμπιά αλλά Ποιο να πατήσω?? ? Και θα σταματάνε οι παλμοί?

----------


## nestoras

> ...αλλα δεν μπορω να παγωσω τους παλμους δεν ξερω πως γινεται αυτο...



Κανονικά παίζεις με trig level και ρύθμιση hold off. Στον παλμογράφο σου το trig level είναι το περιστροφικό κουμπί που γράφει level. Δυστυχώς hold off δε βλέπω να υπάρχει. Ίσως καταφέρεις να πάρεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα χρησιμοποιώντας external trigger από περιοδική πηγή συχνότητας κοντά σε αυτή που ψάχνεις.

----------


## nio-4-

> Κανονικά παίζεις με trig level και ρύθμιση hold off. Στον παλμογράφο σου το trig level είναι το περιστροφικό κουμπί που γράφει level. Δυστυχώς hold off δε βλέπω να υπάρχει. Ίσως καταφέρεις να πάρεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα χρησιμοποιώντας external trigger από περιοδική πηγή συχνότητας κοντά σε αυτή που ψάχνεις.



Ευχαριστω Νεστορα. 

Τα άλλα κουμπιά που εχει τα πατάω? Φαντάζομαι το YA  είναι για την πρώτη είσοδο. Τα Αλλά? +,-,Dc,auto  πρέπει να πατήσω κανένα από αυτά?

----------


## VaselPi

Παναγιώτη (nestoras), συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση. 
Γιάννη (nio-4), στη σειρά των κουμπιών Trig, πατημένα πρέπει να είναι:
το κουμπί YA, 
το κουμπί +
και ένα από τα κουμπιά DC ή AC. Δοκίμασε πρώτα το DC.
Όλα τα άλλα κουμπιά πρέπει να είναι ξε-πατημένα, προπαντός το AUTO! 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (18-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Παναγιώτη (nestoras), συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση. 
> Γιάννη (nio-4), στη σειρά των κουμπιών Trig, πατημένα πρέπει να είναι:
> το κουμπί YA, 
> το κουμπί +
> και ένα από τα κουμπιά DC ή AC. Δοκίμασε πρώτα το DC.
> Όλα τα άλλα κουμπιά πρέπει να είναι ξε-πατημένα, προπαντός το AUTO! 
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα,

  Βλεπω μια παρασιτικο θόρυβο? αν το λεω σωστα απο τον probe αλλα οκ το βαζω χ10 παιζω και με το ποντεσιομετρο level και εχω τα εξης αποτελεσματα,

με κρυσταλλο επανω στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη,

πολυ συχνα σχεδον συνεχεια παλμους 20mv/50μs

και 

αραια εμφανιζομενους παλμους 150mv/20μs

με την πηγη Am241 λιγο ποιο  συχνα ποιο μεγαλους παλμους και με αρνητικη περιοδο περιπου -80mv παλμους με θετικο μερος περιπου 400mv/25μs περιπου

παμε για τον discriminator????

----------


## VaselPi

_Βλεπω μια παρασιτικο θόρυβο? αν το λεω σωστα απο τον probe αλλα οκ το βαζω χ10 παιζω και με το ποντεσιομετρο level και εχω τα εξης αποτελεσματα,
με κρυσταλλο επανω στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη,
πολυ συχνα σχεδον συνεχεια παλμους 20mv/50μs
και 
αραια εμφανιζομενους παλμους 150mv/20μs
με την πηγη Am241 λιγο ποιο συχνα ποιο μεγαλους παλμους και με αρνητικη περιοδο περιπου -80mv παλμους με θετικο μερος περιπου 400mv/25μs περιπου

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
1. Όταν οι μετρήσεις γίνονται στην έξοδο της πλακέτας, δεν υπάρχει λόγος το προμπ του παλμογράφου να είναι x10. Άνετα μπορεί να είναι και x1.

2. Οι παλμοί των 20mV/50μs είναι μάλλον της θερμιονικής εκπομπής της καθόδου, δηλαδή είναι των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων και όχι ομάδων πακέτων.

3. Οι αραιά εμφανιζόμενοι παλμοί των 150mV/20μs είναι μάλλον από ομάδες πακέτων ηλεκτρονίων (περίπου 7), που τα προκαλούν οι φωτεινές αναλαμπές του κρυστάλλου από τη ραδιενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος. 

4. Οι παλμοί με την πηγή Am241, 400 mV, 25 μs, είναι των φωτεινών αναλαμπών που δημιουργούνται μέσα στον κρύσταλλο, από τις ακτίνες Χ των 59,5 keV. 

5. Έστω ότι η πηγή σου είναι του 1μCi ή 37000 Bq. Αν την έχεις κολλητά στον κρύσταλλο, τότε στον κρύσταλλο θα εισέρχονται περίπου οι μισές ακτίνες Χ, προκαλώντας αναλαμπές, περίπου το 1/3 των οποίων θα καταλήγουν στην φωτοκάθοδο. Έτσι, αναμένεις περίπου 37000/6 η 6000 παλμούς το δευτερόλεπτο, με πλάτος περίπου 0,4 V. Αν την πηγή την απομακρίνεις από τον κρύσταλλο, ο ρυθμός αυτός θα μειωθεί.

6. Μία παρατήρηση. 
Στην έξοδο της πλακέτας, όλοι οι παλμοί είναι όμοιοι, δηλαδή έχουν ίδια διάρκεια, που είναι 50μs. Οι τιμές 20 και 25 μs που αναφέρεις, προέκυψαν από εσφαλμένη ανάγνωση. 
Ακόμη: ο κάθε παλμός στην έξοδο της πλακέτας περιέχει και αρνητικό μέρος, μικρότερο σε «ύψος», αλλά μεγαλύτερο σε διάρκεια. Εδώ τηρείται ο εξής κανόνας: το εμβαδόν του αρνητικού μέρους είναι όσο και του θετικού. Έτσι, καθώς ο αρνητικός παλμός είναι 5 φορές μικρότερος, 5 φορές μεγαλύτερη η διάρκειά του, δηλαδή είναι περίπου 250 μs. Τα χρονικά αυτά μεγέθη έχουν σημασία όταν θα καταπιαστείς με το σχεδιασμό του discriminator.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _
> 
> _Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> 
> 
> 6. Μία παρατήρηση. 
> Στην έξοδο της πλακέτας, όλοι οι παλμοί είναι όμοιοι, δηλαδή έχουν ίδια διάρκεια, που είναι 50μs. Οι τιμές 20 και 25 μs που αναφέρεις, προέκυψαν από εσφαλμένη ανάγνωση. 
> ...



Καλημέρα Βασιλειε, 

6. Ναι πολύ πιθανόν να έχουν ίδιο πλάτος  (περίοδο μs) ολοι οι παλμοί. 

αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχουν περίπου 100mv ύψος αρνητικού παλμού, περίπου το 1/4 του θετικού τεταρτημοριου του παλμού  (θετικό μέρος του παλμού)  με 50μs περίοδο . Το μόνο που δεν μπόρεσα ακριβώς να δω είναι αν το πλάτος αυτό εξαπλώνεται στον άξονα έτσι ώστε να κάνει το ίδιο εμβαδόν. Μάλλον όχι όμως.

Είχες πει ότι μας ενδιαφέρει το θετικό μέρος των παλμών.  Ισχύει? 

Τι να κάνω? Ας μπούμε σε ένα πρόχειρο σχεδιασμό αν θέλεις.

Τι προβλήματα μπορεί να παρουσιαστούν αν δεν  υπολογίσουμε σωστά τους παλμούς ?

----------


## VaselPi

_Ναι πολύ πιθανόν να έχουν ίδιο πλάτος (περίοδο μs) ολοι οι παλμοί. 

αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχουν περίπου 100mv ύψος αρνητικού παλμού, περίπου το 1/4 του θετικού τεταρτημοριου του παλμού (θετικό μέρος του παλμού) με 50μs περίοδο . Το μόνο που δεν μπόρεσα ακριβώς να δω είναι αν το πλάτος αυτό εξαπλώνεται στον άξονα έτσι ώστε να κάνει το ίδιο εμβαδόν. Μάλλον όχι όμως.

Είχες πει ότι μας ενδιαφέρει το θετικό μέρος των παλμών. Ισχύει? 

Τι να κάνω? Ας μπούμε σε ένα πρόχειρο σχεδιασμό αν θέλεις.

Τι προβλήματα μπορεί να παρουσιαστούν αν δεν υπολογίσουμε σωστά τους παλμούς ?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
1. Στο θέμα των εμβαδών: Τα εμβαδά είναι οπωσδήποτε ίσα, καθώς στην πλακέτα το σήμα το βλέπεις μετά από έναν πυκνωτή, ο οποίος αδυνατεί να μεταφέρει τη συνεχή συνιστώσα της τάσης. 

2. Πράγματι, ενδιαφέρει το θετικό μέρος του παλμού. Με αυτόν τον παλμό θα δουλέψεις στη συνέχεια.

3. Η επόμενη κίνηση εξαρτάται από το τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις. Για παράδειγμα, αν θέλεις να μετράς τη ραδιενέργεια του Am 241, που εκπέμπει ακτίνες Χ των 60 keV, τους παλμούς των 0,4 βολτ πρέπει πρώτα να τους ενισχύσεις 10 φορές, δηλαδή να τους κάνεις 4 βολτ και μόνο μετά να τους οδηγήσεις στον discriminator. Αν όμως θέλεις να μετρήσεις τη ραδιενέργεια του ραδιενεργού κοβαλτίου, που εκπέμπει ακτίνες *γ* των 1,2 MeV, οι παλμοί θα είναι περίπου 8 βολτ και επομένως εδώ η ενίσχυσή τους είναι περιττή. Θέλεις να μπορείς να μετράς και τις δύο ουσίες; Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Ναι πολύ πιθανόν να έχουν ίδιο πλάτος (περίοδο μs) ολοι οι παλμοί. 
> 
> αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχουν περίπου 100mv ύψος αρνητικού παλμού, περίπου το 1/4 του θετικού τεταρτημοριου του παλμού (θετικό μέρος του παλμού) με 50μs περίοδο . Το μόνο που δεν μπόρεσα ακριβώς να δω είναι αν το πλάτος αυτό εξαπλώνεται στον άξονα έτσι ώστε να κάνει το ίδιο εμβαδόν. Μάλλον όχι όμως.
> 
> Είχες πει ότι μας ενδιαφέρει το θετικό μέρος των παλμών. Ισχύει? 
> 
> Τι να κάνω? Ας μπούμε σε ένα πρόχειρο σχεδιασμό αν θέλεις.
> 
> Τι προβλήματα μπορεί να παρουσιαστούν αν δεν υπολογίσουμε σωστά τους παλμούς ?_
> ...



3. Θέλω να μπορώ να μετράω κάτω από τις ακτίνες Χ αμερισιου στα λίγα κev θα δω και θα σου πω ακριβώς το εμβαδόν που θα ήθελα αλλά λίγο δύσκολα να υπολογίσω εμβαδόν του με αυτόν τον παλμογραφο Κάνε ένα σχεδιακι

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μετράς τα εμβαδά. Είναι ίσα. Πρέπει να είναι ίσα!!!
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (21-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μετράς τα εμβαδά. Είναι ίσα. Πρέπει να είναι ίσα!!!
> Βασίλειος.



Εννοώ να μετρήσω  τους παλμούς που θελουμε να κάνουμε τον σχεδιασμό του discriminator

----------


## nio-4-

> 2. Πράγματι, ενδιαφέρει το θετικό μέρος του παλμού. Με αυτόν τον παλμό θα δουλέψεις στη συνέχεια.
> 
> 3. Η επόμενη κίνηση εξαρτάται από το τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις. Για παράδειγμα, αν θέλεις να μετράς τη ραδιενέργεια του Am 241, που εκπέμπει ακτίνες Χ των 60 keV, τους παλμούς των 0,4 βολτ πρέπει πρώτα να τους ενισχύσεις 10 φορές, δηλαδή να τους κάνεις 4 βολτ και μόνο μετά να τους οδηγήσεις στον discriminator. Αν όμως θέλεις να μετρήσεις τη ραδιενέργεια του ραδιενεργού κοβαλτίου, που εκπέμπει ακτίνες *γ* των 1,2 MeV, οι παλμοί θα είναι περίπου 8 βολτ και επομένως εδώ η ενίσχυσή τους είναι περιττή. Θέλεις να μπορείς να μετράς και τις δύο ουσίες; Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις;
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

με βαση και την ενεργεια που εστειλα και σε p.m. θα χρειαστει και αυτη μια ενισχυση χ 10 οποτε  βρηκα ενα αρθρο με τελεσικους ενισχυτες - ενισχυση χ 10 και το ανεβαζω για σχολιασμο.

(δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα εξόδου υψους παλμων απο 60 keV - 1,2 ΜeV, αν θελεις δωε εναν τυπο να εχουμε μια βαση, θαυμαζω παντως τις γνωσεις σου σε  θεωρεια και πραξη. Και παλι συγχαρητηρια!!!)

Επίσης, εχω τελεστικους ενισχυτες, 

LM 139/339  (θα  μπορουσαν να χρησιμοποιηθουν αν και ειναι comparataor)
LM 358
LM 833
UA 741

Θα κανω πειραματα  σε bread board οποτε ειμαι ετοιος για πειραματα !!!

https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/29182/minus-voltage-ground

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Δεν υπάρχει αντίφαση και διαφορά στις τιμές των παλμών. Η προηγούμενη υπολογισμοί αναφερόταν στον παλμό που αναμένουμε να δούμε στην άνοδο του πολλαπλασιαστή, θεωρώντας ότι το σύστημα δυνόδων ενισχύει τα ηλεκτρόνια 106 φορές. Ωστόσο, τις τιμές που εσύ αναφέρεις, τις έλαβες από την έξοδο της πλακέτας, που έχει άγνωστο σχηματικό και άγνωστο συντελεστή ενίσχυσης των ανοδικών παλμών. Πρέπει να έχεις, επίσης, υπόψη ότι η πλακέτα όχι μόνο ενισχύει τους ανοδικούς παλμούς, αλλά και τους δίνει το κατάλληλο σχήμα, όπως αυτό που βλέπεις στον παλμογράφο. Επομένως, η πλακέτα είναι σύνθετη και περίπλοκή κατασκευή, με άγνωστη αρχή λειτουργίας. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις εδώ είναι να τη βαθμονομήσεις, στα -800 βολτ και με τις ακτίνες Χ των 59,5 keV, αποκόπτοντας τις ακτίνες Χ μικρότερων ενεργειών. Με τον τρόπο αυτό θα γνωρίζεις την ένταση των παλμών που μπορούν να παράγουν, για παράδειγμα, οι ακτίνες Χ των 10 keV, αρκεί αυτές να διαπερνούν το λεπτό περίβλημα του κρυστάλλου, που είναι από αλουμίνιο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (23-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Δεν υπάρχει αντίφαση και διαφορά στις τιμές των παλμών. Η προηγούμενη υπολογισμοί αναφερόταν στον παλμό που αναμένουμε να δούμε στην άνοδο του πολλαπλασιαστή, θεωρώντας ότι το σύστημα δυνόδων ενισχύει τα ηλεκτρόνια 106 φορές. Ωστόσο, τις τιμές που εσύ αναφέρεις, τις έλαβες από την έξοδο της πλακέτας, που έχει άγνωστο σχηματικό και άγνωστο συντελεστή ενίσχυσης των ανοδικών παλμών. Πρέπει να έχεις, επίσης, υπόψη ότι η πλακέτα όχι μόνο ενισχύει τους ανοδικούς παλμούς, αλλά και τους δίνει το κατάλληλο σχήμα, όπως αυτό που βλέπεις στον παλμογράφο. Επομένως, η πλακέτα είναι σύνθετη και περίπλοκή κατασκευή, με άγνωστη αρχή λειτουργίας. Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις εδώ είναι να τη βαθμονομήσεις, στα -800 βολτ και με τις ακτίνες Χ των 59,5 keV, αποκόπτοντας τις ακτίνες Χ μικρότερων ενεργειών. Με τον τρόπο αυτό θα γνωρίζεις την ένταση των παλμών που μπορούν να παράγουν, για παράδειγμα, οι ακτίνες Χ των 10 keV, αρκεί αυτές να διαπερνούν το λεπτό περίβλημα του κρυστάλλου, που είναι από αλουμίνιο. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασιλειε,  

Έστω ότι θέλουμε ακτίνες Χ 10 ΚeV θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ενίσχυση ή να ανεβάσω κανένα σχέδιο με discriminator??

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Αυτό είναι ακριβώς το πρόβλημα. Για να απαντηθεί το ερώτημα, πρέπει να γνωρίζεις το «ύψος» (σε mV) τον παλμών που παράγουν οι ακτίνες Χ με ενέργειες 60 keV. Έτσι, θεωρώντας την κλίμα αναλογική (που δεν είμαι σίγουρος και επομένως το θέμα αυτό θέλει ψαξιμο), είναι μετά πολύ εύκολο να υπολογίσεις τους παλμούς που θα παράγουν οι ακτίνες Χ με ενέργειες 10 keV. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (23-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Αυτό είναι ακριβώς το πρόβλημα. Για να απαντηθεί το ερώτημα, πρέπει να γνωρίζεις το «ύψος» (σε mV) τον παλμών που παράγουν οι ακτίνες Χ με ενέργειες 60 keV. Έτσι, θεωρώντας την κλίμα αναλογική (που δεν είμαι σίγουρος και επομένως το θέμα αυτό θέλει ψαξιμο), είναι μετά πολύ εύκολο να υπολογίσεις τους παλμούς που θα παράγουν οι ακτίνες Χ με ενέργειες 10 keV. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημερα Βασίλειε,

  1.θελεις να κανουμε ενα  κυκλωμα με τρανζιστορ οπως ειχε πει οποτε να ξερουμε το κυκλωμα εξ ολοκληρου?

2. δεν μπορεσα να διακρινω διαφορες στους παλμους με 10kev πηγη...στον παλμογραφο, νομιζω πως ειναι ιδιες

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη - όχι. Η πλακέτα σε σώζει από τη μικρή τιμή της υψηλής τάσης, που είναι μόνο 800 βολτ. Αν κάνεις δικό σου κύκλωμα, θα πρέπει την υψηλή τάση να την κάνεις 1100 βολτ, προκειμένου να έχεις τον ίδιο λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο που έχει η πλακέτα! 
Η πλακέτα κάνει πολλά πράγματα:
1. Βελτιώνει το λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο
2. Ενισχύει τους παλμούς
3. Τους προσδίδει ένα βολκό και στάνταρ σχήμα προκειμένου να διευκολύνει τη λειτουργία του discriminator. 
Επομένως, η πλακέτα είναι προτιμότερη. Μένει να βαθμονομηθούν τα πλάτη των παλμών που αυτή παράγει.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (23-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη - όχι. Η πλακέτα σε σώζει από τη μικρή τιμή της υψηλής τάσης, που είναι μόνο 800 βολτ. Αν κάνεις δικό σου κύκλωμα, θα πρέπει την υψηλή τάση να την κάνεις 1100 βολτ, προκειμένου να έχεις τον ίδιο λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο που έχει η πλακέτα! 
> Η πλακέτα κάνει πολλά πράγματα:
> 1. Βελτιώνει το λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο
> 2. Ενισχύει τους παλμούς
> 3. Τους προσδίδει ένα βολκό και στάνταρ σχήμα προκειμένου να διευκολύνει τη λειτουργία του discriminator. 
> Επομένως, η πλακέτα είναι προτιμότερη. Μένει να βαθμονομηθούν τα πλάτη των παλμών που αυτή παράγει.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλειε,

  το μικρο ποντεσιομετρ πανω απο τον  περιστροφικο διακοπτη του volt/div και sec/div που πρεπει να το έχω? γιατι απο την μια μαζεέυει τους παλμους  και απο την αλλη τους ανοιγει δηλαδη λειτουργει αντι του περιστροφικου διακοπτη που επιλεγει τις κλιμακες

----------


## VaselPi

Το sec/div, 20-50 μs/div, ενώ το volt/div, εμπειρικά, προκειμένου ο παλμός να καταλαμβάνει το 1/5 ή 1/3 του ύψους της οθόνης. Τα μικρά ποτεσιόμετρα πρέπει να είναι περιστρεφομένα τέρμα δεξιά. Μόνο τότε ο παλμογράφος είναι βαθμονομημένος, σε χρόνους και βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (23-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Το sec/div, 20-50 μs/div, ενώ το volt/div, εμπειρικά, προκειμένου ο παλμός να καταλαμβάνει το 1/5 ή 1/3 του ύψους της οθόνης. Τα μικρά ποτεσιόμετρα πρέπει να είναι περιστρεφομένα τέρμα δεξιά. Μόνο τότε ο παλμογράφος είναι βαθμονομημένος, σε χρόνους και βολτ.
> Βασίλειος.



οκ και τα δυο ποντεσιομετρα των x-x' και Υ-Υ' ειναι τερμα δεξια .

να βγαλω τον κρυσταλλο η οχι? αφου δεν εχω επανω την πηγη οτι βγαζει απο μεγαλους παλμους θα ειναι του Cs(Ti) (thalium dopded) 
και ξεκινησα να το γραφω σε βιντεακι για να μορεσω να παγωσω το βιντεο μολις βρω μεγαλο παλμο σωστα????  :Lol:

----------


## VaselPi

Όταν το ποτενσιόμετρο το περιστρέφεις τέρμα δεξιά-ακούγεται ένα κλικ. Το ακούς;
Ενδιαφέρων έχουν και οι παλμοί δίχως τον κρύσταλλο. Πόσο είναι το "ύψος" και η συχνότητά τους; Στο περίπου.
Για τη συχνότητα: σάρωσε 100-1000 φορές πιο αργά (θα βλέπεις λεπτές κάθετες γαμμούλες) και δες, σε χρόνο, με πόση μέση περίοδο επαναλαμβάνονται οι παλμοί (γραμμούλες).
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (23-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Όταν το ποτενσιόμετρο το περιστρέφεις τέρμα δεξιά-ακούγεται ένα κλικ. Το ακούς;
> Ενδιαφέρων έχουν και οι παλμοί δίχως τον κρύσταλλο. Πόσο είναι το "ύψος" και η συχνότητά τους; Στο περίπου.
> Βασίλειος.



ειμαι τοσο ασχετος που μολις μου το ειπες τωρα το διαπυστωσα χαχα ναι τωρα κανουν κλικ - κλειδωνουν 

ελπιζω να αξιζει τον κοπο γιατι ειναι μεγαλη μανουρα να βγαλω τον κρυσταλλο , θελει προσοχη...

----------


## nio-4-

> Όταν το ποτενσιόμετρο το περιστρέφεις τέρμα δεξιά-ακούγεται ένα κλικ. Το ακούς;
> Ενδιαφέρων έχουν και οι παλμοί δίχως τον κρύσταλλο. Πόσο είναι το "ύψος" και η συχνότητά τους; Στο περίπου.
> Για τη συχνότητα: σάρωσε 100-1000 φορές πιο αργά (θα βλέπεις λεπτές κάθετες γαμμούλες) και δες, σε χρόνο, με πόση μέση περίοδο επαναλαμβάνονται οι παλμοί (γραμμούλες).
> Βασίλειος.



δεν βλεπω ομως να φαινονται παλμοι...

----------


## nio-4-

επισης, 

ανεβαζω και την κυματομορφη και τις ρυθμισεις και ειναι η ηδια οταν εχω τροφοδοσια 

30772041_10215893348424966_1695146294_o.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

εχω βιντεακια δευτερολπτων-λεπτων απο την οθονη του παλμογραφου. πως μπορω να τα ανεβασω?

θα θελες να μου δωσεις το mail σου να στα στειλω ανετα να δεις μ τοον κρυσταλλο τι βγαζεει? ειναι τα υψοι ειναι απο 50mv- 300mv /150μs θετικοι παλμοι αφου εχoυμε την πλακετα που βγαζει  θετικους παλμους ,με μια μικρη πολυ σπανια  αρνητικη περιοδο -60mv/50μs σε καποιους παλμους.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, τη δέσμη του παλμογράφου σάρωσέ την πιο αργά, όχι πιο γρήγορα!
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, τη δέσμη του παλμογράφου σάρωσέ την πιο αργά, όχι πιο γρήγορα!
> Βασίλειος.




χωρις τον κρυσταλλο εβγαινε μια θολουρα  -παχια γραμμη

----------


## VaselPi

Γιατί παχιά γραμμη; το Trig,   είναι σε AUTO; Δεν πρέπει να είναι! Η γραμμη πρέι να εμφανίζεται μόνο με παλμό.
Πόσο είναι το volt/div και  ms/div;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (23-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, τη δέσμη του παλμογράφου σάρωσέ την πιο αργά, όχι πιο γρήγορα!
> Βασίλειος.



ανεβαζω φωτο να δεις με ρυθμιση 10mv/div και 1mS/div

δεν ειναι στο auto 

η 3η φωτο ειναι με μεγαλυτερη ρυθμιση mv/div δεν συγκρατησα ακριβως ποσο το ειχα

αυτες ειναι χωρις κρυσταλλο και συνδεδεμενη η πλακετα στην εξοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη υπενθυμιζω...

30772588_10215893953880102_1602963871_o10_1.jpg30946204_10215893953760099_1485075232_10_1.jpg30850086_10215893954880127_1811066467_o_10.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, οι εικόνες αυτές παραπέμπουν στο θόρυβο της πλακέτας, στην έξοδο. Κοντολογίς, οι παλμοί των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων είναι «πνιγμένοι» στον θόρυβο και δεν διακρίνονται. Αιτία αυτού είναι η μικρή τάση που εφαρμόζεται στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Ξέχνα αυτούς τους παλμούς και βάλε τον κρύσταλλο στη θέση του. Δες πως είναι οι παλμοί με τον κρύσταλλο, αλλά με τη «φακή» κολλητά. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (23-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, οι εικόνες αυτές παραπέμπουν στο θόρυβο της πλακέτας, στην έξοδο. Κοντολογίς, οι παλμοί των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων είναι «πνιγμένοι» στον θόρυβο και δεν διακρίνονται. Αιτία αυτού είναι η μικρή τάση που εφαρμόζεται στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Ξέχνα αυτούς τους παλμούς και βάλε τον κρύσταλλο στη θέση του. Δες πως είναι οι παλμοί με τον κρύσταλλο, αλλά με τη «φακή» κολλητά. 
> Βασίλειος.



ξανα φραφω το μυνημα #185...

εχω βιντεακια δευτερολπτων-λεπτων απο την οθονη του παλμογραφου. πως μπορω να τα ανεβασω?

θα θελες να μου δωσεις το mail σου να στα στειλω ανετα να δεις μ τοον  κρυσταλλο τι βγαζεει? ειναι τα υψοι ειναι απο 50mv- 300mv /150μs θετικοι  παλμοι αφου εχoυμε την πλακετα που βγαζει  θετικους παλμους ,με μια  μικρη πολυ σπανια  αρνητικη περιοδο -60mv/50μs σε καποιους παλμους.

θελεις να βγαλω καμια μεμονομενη φωτο να δεις?

να βαλω και την πηγη εννοεις?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, το mail μου είναι σε άλλον υπολογιστή. Για λόγους που δεν επιθυμώ να αναφέρω, τώρα πια σπάνια τον επιθεωρώ. Κάνε ότι μπορείς από εδώ. 
Μάλιστα, εννοώ την πηγή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (23-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, το mail μου είναι σε άλλον υπολογιστή. Για λόγους που δεν επιθυμώ να αναφέρω, τώρα πια σπάνια τον επιθεωρώ. Κάνε ότι μπορείς από εδώ. Μάλιστα, την πηγή.
> Βασίλειος.




μαλλον ο παλμογραφος θελει ξεκουραση... βγαζει μονο στο μισο μερος του οπως στις τελευταιες φωτο που ανεβασα.

εβαλα την φακη και πανω απο 100mv δεν βλεπω παλμους .


θα ανεβασω φωτο με τους τελευταιους καλους απο τα βιντεακια να δεις.

ολοι οι παλμοι ειναι καπως ετσι  με όρια απο 50mv- 300mv /150μs θετικοι  παλμοι1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασιλειε,  

Καλό θα ήταν να ελλατωνα τον χρόνο μs/div και πιστεύω θα είναι οι παλμοί όπως στην εικόνα που μου έδωσε ο κατασκευαστής  (Στο eBay αν πατησεις charge sensitive amplifier δείχνει και την έξοδο παλμών που μάλλον έχουν σταθερό πλάτος (διάρκεια παλμου)150 μs

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Πρέπει να συνηθίσεις την ιδέα, ότι τον μετρητή αυτόν πρέπει να τον βαθμονομήσεις. Η δουλειά αυτή γίνεται με πηγή ακτινών Χ, οι ενέργειες των οποίων είναι γνωστές.
Το πλάτος των παλμών στην έξοδο του φωτοπλλαπλασιαστή ποτέ δεν είναι σταθερό και υπόκειται σε τυχαίες διακυμάνσεις. Για παράδειγμα, αν οι ενέργειες των ακτίνων  Χ  είναι  60 keV και ο κρύσταλλος παράγει 5/1keV φωτόνια, δηλαδή 300. Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με τη στατιστική του Poisson, ο αριθμός 300 έχει νόημα του μέσου όρου, που συνοδεύεται με μέση διασπορά: ρίζα του 300. Ακόμη, όταν το ηλεκτρόνιο προσπίπτει στη πρώτη δύνοδο με _σ_=4, ο αριθμός 4 είναι ο μέσος όρος. Ενδέχεται, από την επιφάνεια της δυνόδου να εξέλθουν2, 3, 5 ή 6 ηλεκτρόνια, με μέση διασπορά: ρίζα του 4 ή 2, που είναι 50 % του μέσου όρου. Μόνο από αυτόν τον παράγοντα, τα πλάτη των παλμών στην άνοδο αναμένουμε να έχουν μέση διασπορά 50 %. Έτσι, αν οι ενέργειες των ακτίνων Χ είναι σταθερά 60 keV, που παράγουν 400 mV παλμούς, στην έξοδο της πλακέτας θα βλέπεις παλμούς με διάφορα «ύψη», που κυμαίνονται από 200 έως 600 mV, ο μέσος όρος τον οποίων θα είναι 400 mV. Επομένως, ξέχνα τον παλμό σταθερού «ύψους». Το «ύψος» των παλμών θα «παίζει», ωστόσο λιγότερο θα "παίζουν" οι παλμοί που δημιουργούνται από μεγάλο, σε αριθμό, πακέτο φωτονίων, δηλαδή ακτίνων Χ μεγάλων ενεργειών. Σκοπός των δικών σου μετρήσεων είναι να βρεθεί ο μέσος όρος αυτών των παλμών, η διασπορά τους, όπως και η συχνότητα με την οποία αυτοί εμφανίζονται. 
Το ύψος του παλμού εξαρτάται από την ενέργεια της ακτίνας Χ, αλλά η διάρκεια του παλμού εξαρτάται από τα στοιχεία της πλακέτας, που δεν μπορείς να επηρεάσεις. Οπότε μην ασχολείσαι με τη διάρκεια των παλμών. Είναι στάνταρ της πλακέτας. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Οκ 

Οπότε πρέπει να βρω παλμογραφο ο οποίος να παγώνει τους παλμούς και

1. Να μετρήσω και να βρω τον μέσο όρο που βγάζουν οι παλμοι που παράγει ο κρυσταλλος 

2. Να μετρήσω και να βρω τον μέσο όρο των παλμών που βγάζει η πηγή

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Όχι! Τον μέσο όρο των παλμών δεν τον βρίσκουμε με αυτόν τον τρόπο. 
Κάνουμε 3 βήματα. 
Πρώτον, φρόντισε, με κάποιον τρόπο, η συχνότητα των παλμών να είναι μεγάλη (η φακή - κολλητά στον κρύσταλλο).
Δεύτερον, στη σειρά Trig, φρόντισε το κουμπί AUTO να μην είναι πατημένο. Ο παλμογράφος θα σταματήσει να σαρώνει τη δέσμη.
Τρίτον, με το κουμπί Level, φρόντισε ο ίδιος ο παλμός να θέτει σε λειτουργία τη σάρωση, από όσο γίνεται χαμηλότερη στάθμη. 

Αν όλα πάνε καλά, η σάρωση θα τρεμοσβήνει, τους παλμούς θα τους βλέπεις να βρίσκονται πάντα στην ίδια θέση, τέρμα αριστερά, ενώ το «ύψος» τους συνεχώς θα μεταβάλλεται γύρω από μία μέση τιμή, την οποία, ωστόσο, θα προσδιορίσεις με το μάτι. Με το μάτι επίσης θα προσδιορίσεις και την ελάχιστη και μέγιστη τιμή των παλμών. Μη σε τρομάζει η μέθοδος, είναι αρκετά καλή, καθώς τις τιμές αυτές τις θέλεις  στο «περίπου».
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (24-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Όχι! Τον μέσο όρο των παλμών δεν τον βρίσκουμε με αυτόν τον τρόπο. 
> Κάνουμε 3 βήματα. 
> Πρώτον, φρόντισε, με κάποιον τρόπο, η συχνότητα των παλμών να είναι μεγάλη (η φακή - κολλητά στον κρύσταλλο).
> Δεύτερον, στη σειρά Trig, φρόντισε το κουμπί AUTO να μην είναι πατημένο. Ο παλμογράφος θα σταματήσει να σαρώνει τη δέσμη.
> Τρίτον, με το κουμπί Level, φρόντισε ο ίδιος ο παλμός να θέτει σε λειτουργία τη σάρωση, από όσο γίνεται χαμηλότερη στάθμη. 
> 
> Αν όλα πάνε καλά, η σάρωση θα τρεμοσβήνει, τους παλμούς θα τους βλέπεις να βρίσκονται πάντα στην ίδια θέση, τέρμα αριστερά, ενώ το «ύψος» τους συνεχώς θα μεταβάλλεται γύρω από μία μέση τιμή, την οποία, ωστόσο, θα προσδιορίσεις με το μάτι. Με το μάτι επίσης θα προσδιορίσεις και την ελάχιστη και μέγιστη τιμή των παλμών. Μη σε τρομάζει η μέθοδος, είναι αρκετά καλή, καθώς τις τιμές αυτές τις θέλεις  στο «περίπου».
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

  λοιπον, ρυθμιζοντας  το level στο δημειο που ενεργοποιειται η σαρωση απο καποιο επιπεδο και μετα βλεπω παλμους υψους περιπου 50mv και σπανια μεγαλυτερους 100mv και ποιο σπανια  150mv .

αλλα, οταν ρυθμιζω με το κουμπι level να τρεμοσβηνει η σαρωση μαλλον αποκοπτει τους μικρους παλμους ... δεν βλεπω τους μεγαλους παλμους 150mv  , εμφανιζονται μονο οι παλμοι των 50mv

ρυθμιζοντας το δε, παλι σε μικρη μεγαλυτερη  κλιμακα το πλατος παλμων δηλαδη se 0,2 Sec/div βλεπω μια φλόγα που ξεκιναει απο την αρχη , τερμα  αριστερα και τελειωνει στην μεση της οθονης , γιατι μαλλον εχει προβλημα ο παλμογραφος που πηρα  και εμφανιζει τον μεσο όρο στα 50mv αλλα και καποιες αναλαμπες στα 200 mv

αλλα οπως και να εχει μας ενδιαφερει ο μεσος ορος τωων συνηθως εμφανιζομενων παλμων που ειναι στα 50 mv σωστα?

τι παιζει??

----------


## VaselPi

Η φακή είναι κολλητα στον κρύσταλλο;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (24-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Η φακή είναι κολλητα στον κρύσταλλο;
> Βασίλειος.



ναι, απλα υπαρχει το προστατευτικο πλαστικο καλυμα σαν ταψι με ενα μεταλλικο πλαισιο μεσα που στην μεση εχει την φακη οποτε δημιουργει ενα μικρο εμποδιο πριν κολλησει...

πολυ σπανια βγαζει και 200mv ειδα και μια 400mv...μηπως εξασθαινησε η πηγη?

οταν το level ρυθμιζεται ε τσι ωστε να μην εμφανιζεται η σαρωση- κυματομορφη συνεχει δεν βγαζει κκαι τους μεγαλους παλμους 200mv και πανω !!!

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, από καθαρά θεωρητική σκοπιά, οι παλμοί έχουν κατανομή πλατών τύπου γκάους, με μέγιστο περίπου στα 60 mV. Θα υπάρχουν βέβαια και παλμοί με διπλάσιο πλάτος, αλλά σπάνια, και ακόμη πιο σπάνια με τριπλάσιο. Είναι αδύνατο να υπολογιστούν αυτές οι πιθανότητες, όσο είναι άγνωστο το πλάτος της γκαουσιανής. Δεν πειράζει. Σημασία έχει ότι γνωρίζεις το μέσο ύψος των παλμών, που είναι περίπου 60 mV. Αυτό σου επιτρέπει το κατώφλι του discriminator να το ρυθμίσεις στο 1/3 του ύψους του παλμού, δηλαδή στα 20 mV. Είναι όμως σκόπιμο, οι παλμοί και το κατώφλι να αυξηθούν 20 φορές, δηλαδή τον μέσο παλμό τον θέλεις να είναι 1,2 βολτ, ενώ το κατώφλι, 0,4 βολτ. Επομένως έχεις 2 επιλογές: ή να προμηθευτείς πηγή υψηλής τάσης στα 1100-1200 βολτ ή θα συναρμολογήσεις έναν ενισχυτή παλμών κατά 20. Νομίζω, ότι το δεύτερο είναι προτιμότερο.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (24-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, από καθαρά θεωρητική σκοπιά, οι παλμοί έχουν κατανομή πλατών τύπου γκάους, με μέγιστο περίπου στα 60 mV. Θα υπάρχουν βέβαια και παλμοί με διπλάσιο πλάτος, αλλά σπάνια, και ακόμη πιο σπάνια με τριπλάσιο. Είναι αδύνατο να υπολογιστούν αυτές οι πιθανότητες, όσο είναι άγνωστο το πλάτος της γκαουσιανής. Δεν πειράζει. Σημασία έχει ότι γνωρίζεις το μέσο ύψος των παλμών, που είναι περίπου 60 mV. Αυτό σου επιτρέπει, το κατώφλι του discriminator να το ρυθμίσεις στο 1/3 το ύψος του παλμού, δηλαδή στα 20 mV. Είναι όμως σκόπιμο, οι παλμοί και το κατώφλι να αυξηθούν 20 φορές, δηλαδή τον μέσο παλμό τον θέλεις να είναι 1,2 βολτ, ενώ το κατώφλι, 0,4 βολτ. Επομένως έχεις 2 επιλογές: ή να προμηθευτείς πηγή υψηλής τάσης στα 110-1200 βολτ ή θα συναρμολογήσεις έναν ενισχυτή παλμών κατά 20. Νομίζω, ότι το δεύτερο είναι προτιμότερο.
> Βασίλειος.



 
ναι Βασίλη , βεβαια θελω να τροφοδοτησω με 1000v ετσι για το στανταρ της υποθεσης  λογο datasheetγιατι λενε οτι  οσο μικροτερη υψηλη ταση τροφοδοτειτε ο  φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης  τοσο καλυτερη ακριβεια υπαρχει ... αρα εναν ενισχυτη op-amp...εχεις  κανενα σχεδιο? οι τελεστικοι ενισχητες που εχω κανουν? ο LMM833

----------


## VaselPi

Για τους παλμούς που παράγει η πλακέτα (μέτωπο, διάρκεια, «ύψος» κ.λπ.), για τον ενισχυτή κάνει ο οποιοσδήποτε τελεστικός ενισχυτής, φτάνει να τον τροφοδοτήσεις με ± 15 βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-04-18)

----------


## VaselPi

Στις δύο εισόδους του τελεστικού, «κότσαρε» δύο αντιστάσεις των 10 κΩ, με τα άλλα άκρα - στη Γη. Το σήμα από την πλακέτα εφάρμοσέ το στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, ενώ από την έξοδο του τελεστικού, «κότσαρε» την αντίσταση 200 κΩ (αντίσταση αρνητικής ανάδρασης) προς την αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του τελεστικού. Με τις τιμές αυτές, η ενίσχυση του ηλεκτρικού σήματος κατά τάση θα είναι 21. Τις αντιστάσεις αυτές μπορείς να τις κάνεις και 2 φορές μικρότερες. Για παράδειγμα, δύο των 4,7 κΩ και μία των 100 κΩ. Ελπίζω, η πλακέτα να σηκώνει φορτίο των 4,7 κΩ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Στις δύο εισόδους του τελεστικού, «κότσαρε» δύο αντιστάσεις των 10 κΩ, με τα άλλα άκρα - στη Γη. Το σήμα από την πλακέτα εφάρμοσέ το στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, ενώ από την έξοδο του τελεστικού, «κότσαρε» την αντίσταση 200 κΩ (αντίσταση αρνητικής ανάδρασης) προς την αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του τελεστικού. Με τις τιμές αυτές, η ενίσχυση του ηλεκτρικού σήματος κατά τάση θα είναι 21. Τις αντιστάσεις αυτές μπορείς να τις κάνεις και 2 φορές μικρότερες. Για παράδειγμα, δύο των 4,7 κΩ και μία των 100 κΩ. Ελπίζω, η πλακέτα να σηκώνει φορτίο των 4,7 κΩ. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασιλειε 

Για ποιο λόγο να μην σηκώνει 4,7κΩ ? Παίζει ρόλο Αφού είναι στην έξοδο της το σήμα?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η πλακέτα έχει άγνωσο σχηματικό.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η πλακέτα έχει άγνωσο σχηματικό.
> Βασίλειος.



Με έναν ακόλουθο τάσης παντός εξασφαλίζουμε την αντίσταση εισόδου- εξόδου. 

Αν θέλεις πες μου τι να ρωτήσω στην ετερεια που πουλάει τα πλακετακια  σήμερα. 
Τι αντίσταση εισόδου χρειάζεται? 
Τι αντίσταση εξόδου Έχει?
Πως είναι το σημαντικό περίπου?

----------


## VaselPi

Το τελευταίο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Το τελευταίο. 
> Βασίλειος.



Έστειλα μήνυμα.

Παλεύω με τον τελεστικο... τα -15 ν Πως θα τα κάνω? Εχω ενα dc/Dc isolator converter -5v 0 +5v

Αν είχα 1100 kv Δεν θα χρειαζόταν ενίσχυση παλμών?  Αν είναι να πάρω έναν θα καθυστέρηση να έρθει Φυσικά

----------


## nio-4-

> Στις δύο εισόδους του τελεστικού, «κότσαρε» δύο αντιστάσεις των 10 κΩ, με τα άλλα άκρα - στη Γη. Το σήμα από την πλακέτα εφάρμοσέ το στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, ενώ από την έξοδο του τελεστικού, «κότσαρε» την αντίσταση 200 κΩ (αντίσταση αρνητικής ανάδρασης) προς την αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του τελεστικού. Με τις τιμές αυτές, η ενίσχυση του ηλεκτρικού σήματος κατά τάση θα είναι 21. Τις αντιστάσεις αυτές μπορείς να τις κάνεις και 2 φορές μικρότερες. Για παράδειγμα, δύο των 4,7 κΩ και μία των 100 κΩ. Ελπίζω, η πλακέτα να σηκώνει φορτίο των 4,7 κΩ. 
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλειε,

1. την γή που θα την βρω? αφου στο pin 4 του LM358 που ειναι η γειωση του θα τροφοδοτησω την αρνητικη ταση -15v

2.εχω ενα dc/dc isolator +-5v με διοδους ζενερ μπορω να ανεβασω τις τασεις?

3.  φυσικα μπορω με εναν 79L15 να παραξω τα -15V . Χρειαζεται αντιστασεις , πυκνωτες εισόδου-εξόδου? (μαλλον πυκνωτη εισοδου - εξοδου)

4.αν ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ενα τροφοδοτικο στα -1100v ειναι δελεαρ να το παρω αν και θα ριξω παλι χρηματα χαχα.

επισης , κανε ενα κοπο και δες στο site τους , ισραηλινοι... τι καλουδια εχουν

http://www.rhelectronics.net/store/p...amplifier.html

----------


## VaselPi

_1. την γή που θα την βρω? αφου στο pin 4 του LM358 που ειναι η γειωση του θα τροφοδοτησω την αρνητικη ταση -15v
2.εχω ενα dc/dc isolator +-5v με διοδους ζενερ μπορω να ανεβασω τις τασεις?
3. φυσικα μπορω με εναν 79L15 να παραξω τα -15V . Χρειαζεται αντιστασεις , πυκνωτες εισόδου-εξόδου? (μαλλον πυκνωτη εισοδου - εξοδου)
4.αν ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ενα τροφοδοτικο στα -1100v ειναι δελεαρ να το παρω αν και θα ριξω παλι χρηματα χαχα_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Στο 1. Τη Γη τη βρίσκεις στο τροφοδοτικό των ± 15 βολτ. Είναι το κοινό, το ουδέτερο καλώδιο. 
Στο 2. Όχι.
Στο 3. Το τροφοδοτικό των ± 15 βολτ θα το κάνεις μόνος. Διαβάζοντας και με το κολλητήρι στο χέρι. 
Στο 4. Σύμφωνα με τα Data Sheets του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή 9524 Β, η αύξηση της τάσης τροφοδοσίας από 800 σε 1000 βολτ, επιφέρει αύξηση των παλμών στην άνοδο 7,5 φορές, ενώ εσύ θέλεις 20 φορές, δηλαδή και πάλι θα πρέπει τους παλμούς να τους ενισχύσεις με έναν ενισχυτή ακόμη 3 φορές. Οπότε, κράτα τα -800 βολτ στην τροφοδοσία και κάνε τον ενισχυτή με ενίσχυση 20. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Στο 1. Τη Γη τη βρίσκεις στο τροφοδοτικό των ± 15 βολτ. Είναι το κοινό, το ουδέτερο καλώδιο. 
> Στο 2. Όχι.
> Στο 3. Το τροφοδοτικό των ± 15 βολτ θα το κάνεις μόνος. Διαβάζοντας και με το κολλητήρι στο χέρι. 
> Στο 4. Σύμφωνα με τα Data Sheets του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή 9524 Β, η αύξηση της τάσης τροφοδοσίας από 800 σε 1000 βολτ, επιφέρει αύξηση των παλμών στην άνοδο 7,5 φορές, ενώ εσύ θέλεις 20 φορές, δηλαδή και πάλι θα πρέπει τους παλμούς να τους ενισχύσεις με έναν ενισχυτή ακόμη 3 φορές. Οπότε, κράτα τα -800 βολτ στην τροφοδοσία και κάνε τον ενισχυτή με ενίσχυση 20. 
> Βασίλειος.



ευχαριστω Βασιλειε,

  1. εννοω που θα τροφοδοτησω τις αντιστασεις ? στο pin 4 του LM358  που θα παρρει -15v? 

2. η θα τις συνδεσω στην γειωση στην οποία τροφοδοτώ τον charge sensitive amplifier και το High voltage power supply?

4. αν θελεις και δεν σου ειναι κοπος κα επειδη θελω να μαθψ και οχι να παρω ετοιμη την πληροφορια , πως το βλεπουμε τι ενισχυση εχουμε σε καθε τιμη τασης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη απο τα Data Sheets?

  θα κανω το τροφοδοτικο αμεσα!!!

----------


## VaselPi

_1. εννοω που θα τροφοδοτησω τις αντιστασεις ? στο pin 4 του LM358 που θα παρρει -15v? 
2. η θα τις συνδεσω στην γειωση στην οποία τροφοδοτώ τον charge sensitive amplifier και το High voltage power supply?
4. αν θελεις και δεν σου ειναι κοπος κα επειδη θελω να μαθψ και οχι να παρω ετοιμη την πληροφορια , πως το βλεπουμε τι ενισχυση εχουμε σε καθε τιμη τασης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη απο τα Data Sheets?
θα κανω το τροφοδοτικο αμεσα!!!_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4**.*

Στο 1 και 2. Οι αντιστάσεις με το ένα ποδαράκι θα «πατάνε» στη Γη, η οποία είναι κοινή σε όλες τις μονάδες: υψηλή τάση - τροφοδοτικό της πλακέτας - τροφοδοτικό των ± 15 βολτ - Γη του παλμογράφου. Με άλλα λόγια: όλες οι γειώσεις συνδέονται μαζί, δημιουργώντας την «κοινή Γη». Σε αυτό το σημείο θα «πατάνε» και οι 2 αντιστάσεις των 4,7 κΩ. Το άλλο άκρο της αντίστασης θα «πατάει» στο κατάλληλο pin. 
Τα -15 βολτ θα εφαρμοστούν στο pin 4, ενώ τα +15 βολτ, στο pin 8. Η Γη του τροφοδοτικού ± 15 βολτ θα συνδεθεί με την «κοινή Γη».
Στο 4. Στα data sheet του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή βλέπουμε, ότι στα 800 βολτ η ευαισθησία του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι 40 A/Lm, ενώ στα 1000 βολτ, είναι 300 A/Lm, δηλαδή 7,5 φορές υψηλότερη. Καθώς όμως η ευαισθησία του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι ανάλογη προς το συντελεστή ενίσχυσης του συστήματος δυνόδων, στα 1000 βολτ, 7,5 φορές θα είναι «υψηλότεροι» και οι ανοδικοί παλμοί.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> _1. εννοω που θα τροφοδοτησω τις αντιστασεις ? στο pin 4 του LM358 που θα παρρει -15v? 
> 2. η θα τις συνδεσω στην γειωση στην οποία τροφοδοτώ τον charge sensitive amplifier και το High voltage power supply?
> 4. αν θελεις και δεν σου ειναι κοπος κα επειδη θελω να μαθψ και οχι να παρω ετοιμη την πληροφορια , πως το βλεπουμε τι ενισχυση εχουμε σε καθε τιμη τασης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη απο τα Data Sheets?
> θα κανω το τροφοδοτικο αμεσα!!!_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4**.*
> 
> Στο 1 και 2. Οι αντιστάσεις με το ένα ποδαράκι θα «πατάνε» στη Γη, η οποία είναι κοινή σε όλες τις μονάδες: υψηλή τάση - τροφοδοτικό της πλακέτας - τροφοδοτικό των ± 15 βολτ - Γη του παλμογράφου. Με άλλα λόγια: όλες οι γειώσεις συνδέονται μαζί, δημιουργώντας την «κοινή Γη». Σε αυτό το σημείο θα «πατάνε» και οι 2 αντιστάσεις των 4,7 κΩ. Το άλλο άκρο της αντίστασης θα «πατάει» στο κατάλληλο pin. 
> Τα -15 βολτ θα εφαρμοστούν στο pin 4, ενώ τα +15 βολτ, στο pin 8. Η Γη του τροφοδοτικού ± 15 βολτ θα συνδεθεί με την «κοινή Γη».
> ...



προσπαθω να παραγγειλω ενα dc/dc isolate converter 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-9V-18...0AAOSwxbJZgfrx

ελπιζω να ξεμπλοκαρει το συστημα!

θα τροφοδοτησω περισσοτερες καταναλωσεις στο 0v εως +15V παρα στο -15v εως 0v (μονο ο τελεστικος ενσχυτης) . ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει προβλημα

----------


## VaselPi

Δεν είναι καλο που είναι τύπου Switch στα 300 kHz. Αυτά θορυβούν παλμικά, ενώ εσύ δουλεύεις με παλμούς. Βρες άλλον τρόπο παραγωγής τάσης των +- 15 βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Δεν είναι καλο που είναι τύπου Switch στα 300 kHz. Αυτά θορυβούν παλμικά, ενώ εσύ δουλεύεις με παλμούς. Βρες άλλον τρόπο παραγωγής τάσης των +- 15 βολτ.
> Βασίλειος.



1.Τι τύπου να πάρω?
2. Τι χαρακτηριστικά πρεπει να εχει?  
3.Να βάλω έναν 79L15 Και ενα 78L15 Με δύο πυκνωτές για την είσοδο και την έξοδο? 
4.Τι συχνότητα βγαζουν? 

Γιατί και το τροφοδοτικό που τροφοδοτει το τροφοδοτικό της υψηλής τασης του φωτοπολλαπλασιατη και το πλακετακι ειναι τετοιου στυλ.

----------


## VaselPi

_1.Τι τύπου να πάρω?
2. Τι χαρακτηριστικά πρεπει να εχει? 
3.Να βάλω έναν 79L15 Και ενα 78L15 Με δύο πυκνωτές για την είσοδο και την έξοδο? 
4.Τι συχνότητα βγαζουν? 
Γιατί και το τροφοδοτικό που τροφοδοτει το τροφοδοτικό της υψηλής τασης του φωτοπολλαπλασιατη και το πλακετακι ειναι τετοιου στυλ_. 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από nio-4.

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 

Το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης λειτουργεί με κάπως υψηλή συχνότητα, αλλά το σήμα της είναι αρμονικό, δηλαδή δίχως απότομα μέτωπα, αλλά και τα βατ που παράγει είναι μόνο 0,24 βατ, ενώ το τροφοδοτικό που θέλεις να αγοράσεις λειτουργεί με ηλεκτρονικά κλειδιά, που παράγουν σήμα με απότομα μέτωπα, αλλά και τα βατ του είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα, επομένως και εντονότερα θορυβεί.
Τι θα κάνεις! Αγόρασε έναν μετασχηματιστή με δευτερεύον στα 18 βολτ. Τα βατ του μπορούν να είναι και 5. 
Στη συνέχεια, με δύο διόδους και δύο ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές των 470 μ, δημιούργησε τις 2 τάσεις, + και - 24 βολτ. 
Στη συνέχεια, οδήγα αυτές τις τάσεις στα 79L15 και 78L15 . 
Στη συνέχεια, στην έξοδο των δύο σταθεροποιητών τάσης, «κότσαρε» δύο ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές των 10 μ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

 εβλεπε κυκλωματα τροφοδοτικων και μολις ειδα το παρακατω, σαν αυτο που μου περιγραφεις.

http://togelll.com/a/a/po/power-supp...tronics-ho.png

το μονο, θα θελα να ειναι οποσδηποτε  φορητο, δηλαδη να τροφοδοτειται απο συνεχους ρευματος πηγη

----------


## VaselPi

Καταρχάς, αυτό που αναφέρεις είναι 2 τροφοδοτικά σε +5 και +3 βολτ. Δεν σου κάνουν. 
Το φορητό, αλλάζει τα πράγματα. Δώσε μου λίγο χρόνο να το σκεφτώ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Καταρχάς, αυτό που αναφέρεις είναι 2 τροφοδοτικά σε +5 και +3 βολτ. Δεν σου κάνουν. 
> Το φορητό, αλλάζει τα πράγματα. Δώσε μου λίγο χρόνο να το σκεφτώ.
> Βασίλειος.



ξερω οτι ειχαν διαφορετικες τασεις απλα ως φιλοσοφια και διαταξη των στοιχειων

οσο θελεις Βασίλη,

 εχω ενα τροφοδοτικο  και το σχηματικο του το οποίο τροφοδοτει φωτπολλαπλασιαστη αλλα χαλασε. Ειναι φορητο και τροφοδοτει με διαφορετικες τασεις μια εκ των οποιων αρνητικη. Έχει μετασχηματιστη κανει εναλλασομενη την DC ταση τροφοδοσιας και μετα την επεξεργαζεται με zener.power_supply_circuit.JPG

----------


## VaselPi

Και το τυροφοδοτικό στο σχηματικό είναι τύπου Switch.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-04-18)

----------


## VaselPi

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η μπαταρία του τροφοδοτικού είναι των 12 βολτ. Των πόσο αμπερορίων θέλεις να είναι;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η μπαταρία του τροφοδοτικού είναι των 12 βολτ. Των πόσο αμπερορίων θέλεις να είναι;
> Βασίλειος.



το ολο κυκλωμα τροφοδοτειται με μπαταια μολυβδου 12v 1,2 Ah και εχω συνδεσει  μια αντισταση τουβλο 20w  15Ω σε σειρα στον θετικο πολο πριν τροφοδοτησει οτιδηποτε και μια ασφαλεια .

----------


## VaselPi

Με τι τάση τροφοδοτείται η πηγή υψηλής τάσης;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Με τι τάση τροφοδοτείται η πηγή υψηλής τάσης;
> Βασίλειος.



με ταση 15v απο DC/DC isolator σαν αυτο που ανεβασα πριν και μου ειπες δεν κανει αλλα διαφορετικου τυπου 

*RECOM REC3-2415SRWZ/A I/P: DC 9-36v O/P: DC 15V 200mA* 

αν θελεις ανεβαζω φωτο

μου ειχαν πει παλια καποια αλλα τροφοδοτικα που παλευα  να κανω και που ειχα παρει οτι, παρουσιαζουν στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου υψηλης, τασης σηματα.

----------


## VaselPi

Δηλαδή, τα -800 βολτ τα παράγει με 15 βολτ τροφοδοσία;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Δηλαδή, τα -800 βολτ τα παράγει με 15 βολτ τροφοδοσία;
> Βασίλειος.



Ναι , αυτην την ταση ζηταει τοτροφοδοτικο και κανονικα επρεπε να βγαζει -1000V  adjustable εβαλα ενα τριμερακι και την ρυθμιζω.

εχω διοδους ζενερ μεγαλες αν σε ενδιαφερουν  :Smile:  

ps 6.JPGps 5.JPG

----------


## nio-4-

λαθος οι δυο φωτο...


να ανεβασω τις φωτο απο το τροφοδοτικο τωρα...



28945855_10215590173605785_1192238172_o.jpg28944824_10215590172805765_315446956_o.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Τα ρωτώ όλα αυτά για να δω αν γίνεται να συναρμολογηθεί το ιδανικό ήρεμο τροφοδοτικό, από 2 δωδεκάβολτες μπαταρίες σε σύνδεση σειράς, για δύο πηγές των + 12 και -12 βολτ. Δες τι τάση παράγει η πηγή υψηλής τάσης όταν αυτή τροφοδοτείται με 12 βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Τα ρωτώ όλα αυτά για να δω αν γίνεται να συναρμολογηθεί το ιδανικό ήρεμο τροφοδοτικό, από 2 δωδεκάβολτες μπαταρίες σε σύνδεση σειράς, για δύο πηγές των + 12 και -12 βολτ. Δες τι τάση παράγει η πηγή υψηλής τάσης όταν αυτή τροφοδοτείται με 12 βολτ.
> Βασίλειος.



με συνδεση  απ'ευθειας απο την μπαταρια (με παρεμβαση την αντιστασεως...) εχω παλι -816V στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου υψηλης τασης.

δεν ξερω τι παρασιτικους θορυβους βγαζει ομως, ελπιζω να μην μας ενδιαφερρει αυτην την στιγμη

ρωτα οτι θελεις και μακαρι να σε βοηθησω σε κατι. μακαρι και να γινει απλο και λενε το καλυτερο ειναι και απλο! και λες οτι θα ειναι ιδανικο-ηρεμο αν δεν υπαρχουν ταλαντωσεις σωστα?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
1.  Σωστά, ιδανικό είναι το τροφοδοτικό δίχως ταλαντωτές και σταθερή τάση. Με τις 2 μπαταρίες, λίγο δεν τηρείται ο όρος της σταθερής τάσης, καθώς σιγά-σιγά μειώνεται, αλλά η μείωση αυτή δεν είναι μεγάλη. Είναι καλό επίσης ότι η μείωση της τάσης γίνεται συμμετρικά, δηλαδή είναι ίδια στα + και - 12 βολτ. Αυτό, για παράδειγμα, δεν επηρεάζει τη λειτουργία του τελεστικού ενισχυτή. Αυτός εξίσου καλά λειτουργεί με ± 12 βολτ, με ±11 βολτ, όπως και με ±13 βολτ.
2.  Η προστατευτική αντίσταση των 15 Ω καλώς υπάρχει, αλλά στο μέλλον θα αφαιρεθεί. Προς το παρόν, κότσαρε έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή των 470 μ, μετά τα 15 Ω. Δεν είναι καλό η πηγή σου να έχει εσωτερική αντίσταση 15 Ω. Με τον πυκνωτή, στο εναλλασσόμενο τα πράγματα βελτιώνονται κάπως. 
3.  Όταν μετράς την υψηλή τάση, πρόσθεσε και 1 % της υψηλής τάσης, καθότι ο διαιρέτης σου (1 G, 10 ΜΩ) δεν είναι 1/100, αλλά 1/101. Για παράδειγμα, την ένδειξη 8,16 βολτ πρέπει να τη βλέπεις ως 816 + 8,16 =824,16 ή περίπου 824 βολτ.
4.  Προχώρα το θέμα του τελεστικού ενισχυτή, με ενίσχυση περίπου 21 (1+100κ/4,7κ) και τροφοδοσία ± 12 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (02-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> 
> 2.  Η προστατευτική αντίσταση των 15 Ω καλώς υπάρχει, αλλά στο μέλλον θα αφαιρεθεί. Προς το παρόν, κότσαρε έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή των 470 μ, μετά τα 15 Ω. Δεν είναι καλό η πηγή σου να έχει εσωτερική αντίσταση 15 Ω. Με τον πυκνωτή, στο εναλλασσόμενο τα πράγματα βελτιώνονται κάπως. 
> 3.  Όταν μετράς την υψηλή τάση, πρόσθεσε και 1 % της υψηλής τάσης, καθότι ο διαιρέτης σου (1 G, 10 ΜΩ) δεν είναι 1/100, αλλά 1/101. Για παράδειγμα, την ένδειξη 8,16 βολτ πρέπει να τη βλέπεις ως 816 + 8,16 =824,16 ή περίπου 824 βολτ.
> 4.  Προχώρα το θέμα του τελεστικού ενισχυτή, με ενίσχυση περίπου 21 (1+100κ/4,7κ) και τροφοδοσία ± 12 βολτ. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασιλειε, 

2.Ό πυκνωτές θα συνδεθεί παράλληλα? Με τους πόλους της μπαταρίας μετά την αντίσταση ή εν σειρά ως προς την αντίσταση? 

4. Τα -12ν Πως θα τα πάρουμε είπαμε? Να βάλω τον 79L15?

----------


## VaselPi

_2.Ό πυκνωτές θα συνδεθεί παράλληλα? Με τους πόλους της μπαταρίας μετά την αντίσταση ή εν σειρά ως προς την αντίσταση? 

4. Τα -12ν Πως θα τα πάρουμε είπαμε? Να βάλω τον 79L15?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4* 

Γιάννη, πάντα παράλληλα. Έτσι, αν τα 15 Ω είναι στον πόλο + , το συν του πυκνωτή το κολλάς στο άλλο άκρο του 15 Ω, ενώ το - του πυκνωτή το κολλάς στο - της μπαταρίας. 
Φτιάξε, δανείσου, αγόρασε - κάνε ότι θες, αλλά πρέπει να έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό που σου παρέχει τα ± 12 βολτ. Όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα θα προσαρμοστούν σε αυτές τις δύο τάσεις. Για παράδειγμα, φτιάξε το τροφοδοτικό που σου πρότεινα σε κάποιο ποστ(217).
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (27-04-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> _2.Ό πυκνωτές θα συνδεθεί παράλληλα? Με τους πόλους της μπαταρίας μετά την αντίσταση ή εν σειρά ως προς την αντίσταση? 
> 
> 4. Τα -12ν Πως θα τα πάρουμε είπαμε? Να βάλω τον 79L15?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4* 
> 
> Γιάννη, πάντα παράλληλα. Έτσι, αν τα 15 Ω είναι στον πόλο + , το συν του πυκνωτή το κολλάς στο άλλο άκρο του 15 Ω, ενώ το - του πυκνωτή το κολλάς στο - της μπαταρίας. 
> Φτιάξε, δανείσου, αγόρασε - κάνε ότι θες, αλλά πρέπει να έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό που σου παρέχει τα ± 12 βολτ. Όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα θα προσαρμοστούν σε αυτές τις δύο τάσεις. Για παράδειγμα, φτιάξε το τροφοδοτικό που σου πρότεινα σε κάποιο ποστ(217).
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη,

να ξεχασω το DC/DC isolator  ? γιατι με ενα τετοιο καταφερα σχετικα απλα , με εναν L7915 , να παραξω -15v

δες λιγο τα χαρακτηριστικα του

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/data...2415SRWZ.shtml

----------


## nio-4-

> _2.Ό πυκνωτές θα συνδεθεί παράλληλα? Με τους πόλους της μπαταρίας μετά την αντίσταση ή εν σειρά ως προς την αντίσταση? 
> 
> 4. Τα -12ν Πως θα τα πάρουμε είπαμε? Να βάλω τον 79L15?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4* 
> 
> Γιάννη, πάντα παράλληλα. Έτσι, αν τα 15 Ω είναι στον πόλο + , το συν του πυκνωτή το κολλάς στο άλλο άκρο του 15 Ω, ενώ το - του πυκνωτή το κολλάς στο - της μπαταρίας. 
> Φτιάξε, δανείσου, αγόρασε - κάνε ότι θες, αλλά πρέπει να έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό που σου παρέχει τα ± 12 βολτ. Όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα θα προσαρμοστούν σε αυτές τις δύο τάσεις. Για παράδειγμα, φτιάξε το τροφοδοτικό που σου πρότεινα σε κάποιο ποστ(217).
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη,

  μου εδωσε ενα παιδι ενα σχεδιο τοοποό δεν θελει να το ανεβασω εδω οποτε δεν μπορω να στο δειξω εκτος και αν θελεις μεσω mail η καπως αλλιως να ο δεις αν κανει αλλα πιστευω οτι αν σου πω θα καταλαβεις,

εν συντομια, το κυκλωμα   παιρνει ταση απο μπαταρια εχει ενα πηνιο εν σειρα που συνδεεται στην drain  ενος FET BUZ... , παραγει μια συχνοτητα απο εναν ταλαντωτη p.x NE5552 και συνδεεται στην drain, διοδακια και δυο πυκνωτες και με ζενερ διοδους παραγεις την ταση που μπορω να βαλω μετα ενα L7915 . H συχνοτητα mporei na ginei apo 1ΚΗΖ - 100ΚΗΖ . φανταζομαι θα επιλεξης την 1ΚHZ.


κανει αυτο ή οχι??? ετσι οπως το ακους.. γιατι αυτο χρησιμοποιειται απο ενα παιδι σε τελεστικους ενισχυτες με αρνητικη ταση που χρειαζονται σταθερη τση και αποφευγετι η ρυθμιση τασης καθε λιγο...

----------


## nio-4-

Καλό μήνα Βασιλειε, 

Μελέτησα εν συντομία τα τροφοδοτικά και είδα ότι μας ταιριάζουν τα linear  γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά σωστά? 

Για δες λίγο.. . Αυτό κάνει??

https://www.ebay.com/p/Lm7815-Lm7915...59332072&rt=nc

----------


## nestoras

> Καλό μήνα Βασιλειε, 
> 
> Μελέτησα εν συντομία τα τροφοδοτικά και είδα ότι μας ταιριάζουν τα linear  γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά σωστά? 
> 
> Για δες λίγο.. . Αυτό κάνει??
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Lm7815-Lm7915...59332072&rt=nc




Καλο μηνα, συγγνωμη για την "παρεμβαση" Βασίλειε (και Γιαννη).

Σου κανει αν εχεις Μ/Σ με μεσαια ληψη 15-0-15 ή αν εχεις ηδη αρνητικη τροφοδοσια DC:  -18, +18.

Ουσιαστικα ειναι το ιδιο κυκλωμα που σου εδειξα στο αλλο thread μονο που αυτο δεν εχει τις διοδους προστασιας και οι πυκνωτες του δεν ξερω τι τιμες μπορει να εχουν.

----------

nio-4- (01-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Καλο μηνα, συγγνωμη για την "παρεμβαση" Βασίλειε (και Γιαννη).
> 
> Σου κανει αν εχεις Μ/Σ με μεσαια ληψη 15-0-15 ή αν εχεις ηδη αρνητικη τροφοδοσια DC:  -18, +18.
> 
> Ουσιαστικα ειναι το ιδιο κυκλωμα που σου εδειξα στο αλλο thread μονο που αυτο δεν εχει τις διοδους προστασιας και οι πυκνωτες του δεν ξερω τι τιμες μπορει να εχουν.





καλο μηνα Παναγιώτη
,

καλος τον, καλα εκανες και απαντησες να ξεκουραστει και ο Βασίλης λιγο να μην ζαλιζεται και με τροφοδοτικο, εχει βηθησει πολυ....

εγω θελω να Εχει εισοδο συνεχους ρευματος, απο μπαταρια.

 Αν βγαζει +/- τασεις οτι και να ειναι ρυθμιζεται μετα στα +/-15 ή +/-12v

εχω δει στο ιντερνετ τα symmetric power supply μπορεις να σχολιασεις τα παρακατω κυκλωματα? 
και βασικα 
1.την συχνοτητα λειτουργιας δηλαδη αν μπορει να ρυθμιστει και 
2.αν ειναι σταθερα με τη παροδο της λειτουργειας  τους κατα την μειωση της ισχυος της μπαταριας

αυτο εχει εισοδο AC αλλα τροφοδοτειται και απο μπαταρια παραλειποντας την γεφυρα

http://www.twovolt.com/wp-content/up...35V-1AMP-2.png

https://www.electroschematics.com/1906/symmetrical-power-supply-with-l165/


https://www.arrow.com/en/reference-designs/typical-application-circuit-for-l7812c-voltage-regulator-for-split-power-supply--15-v-1-a/dea25f062e7ceadf6bc854c5038540a4


https://i.stack.imgur.com/6KcIl.png

Η με τελεστικο ενισχυτή συνδεδεμένο ως ακόλουθο τάσης. Ο οποίος εισάγει συχνότητα διότι έχει εσωτερικά τρανζίστορ σωστά?

https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/219827/using-12v-dc-to-create-symmetric-power-source

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/symmetrical__from_single_voltage.htm

πως τα βλεπεις?

----------


## nestoras

> http://www.twovolt.com/wp-content/up...35V-1AMP-2.png



1) Χρειάζεσαι Μ/Σ με μεσαία λήψη ή δύο πηγές DC τάσης (περίπου 1V περισσότερο από την τάση εξόδου που θέλεις)  όπου θα συνδεθούν εν σειρά με το κοινό τους σημείο στη μεσαία κλέμα.
Η τάση εξόδου θα τόσο σταθερή όσο θα είναι και από τις πηγές DC.





> https://www.electroschematics.com/1906/symmetrical-power-supply-with-l165/



2) Πολύ καλή λύση αρκεί να βρεις ένα τροφοδοτικό +36V. Στην έξοδο του κυκλώματος σου θα δημιουργήσεις virtual ground στη μέση της τάσης εισόδου. Το σημείο αυτό θα είναι και η τάση αναφοράς σου (0V) για τη θετική (+18V) και για την αρνητική τάση (-18V).





> https://www.arrow.com/en/reference-d...c854c5038540a4



3) Το κύκλωμα αυτό όπως είναι θα το προσαρμόσεις στην έξοδου του προηγούμενου κυκλώματος (2) και θα πάρεις +15V,0V,-15V σταθεροποιημένα γραμμικά.
Το μόνο που θα πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι να μην μπλέξεις με το "-" από την αρχική σου πηγή. Δε θα πρέπει να το συνδέσεις πουθενά θεωρώντας ότι είναι "0V".





> https://i.stack.imgur.com/6KcIl.png
> https://electronics.stackexchange.co...c-power-source



4, 5) Δε θα πρότεινα σταθεροποίηση με ζένερ επειδή χρειάζεται πολύ καλό σχεδιασμό για να τις πολώσεις σωστά και να μην έχεις αυξομοιώσεις στις μεταβολές του φορτίου σου. Εξάλλου και το ρεύμα εξόδου που θα μπορείς να πάρεις από το παραπάνω κύκλωμα με ζένερ θα είναι αρκετά περιορισμένο (υπάρχουν τρόποι να το αυξήσεις αλλά γίνεται πιο πολύπλοκο μετά σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη λύση (συνδυασμός 2 και 3).





> http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/symme...le_voltage.htm



6) Ακριβώς η ίδια λογική με το κύκλωμα 2.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη και Παναγιώτη, καλημέρα και καλό Μήνα. 
Ωραία είναι τα Ηλεκτρονικά, αλλά καμία φορά σε παρασέρνουν. 
Γιάννη, σου θυμίζω, ότι θέλεις τροφοδοτικό στα ± 12 βολτ. Ωστόσο, καθώς όμως δεν έχεις τροφοδοτικό, είναι προτιμότερο, σε ένα κουτί, να συναρμολογήσεις δύο ρυθμιζόμενα τροφοδοτικά με ολοκληρωμένα τύπου LM317. Θα σε εξυπηρετήσουν και σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις.
Τη ρυθμιζόμενη αντίσταση των 5 κΩ, που σου ρυθμίζει την τάση εξόδου (3,2-32 V) είναι προτιμότερο να είναι 10 στροφών.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nestoras

> Γιάννη και Παναγιώτη, καλημέρα και καλό Μήνα. 
> Ωραία είναι τα Ηλεκτρονικά, αλλά καμία φορά σε παρασέρνουν. 
> Γιάννη, σου θυμίζω, ότι θέλεις τροφοδοτικό στα ± 12 βολτ. Ωστόσο, καθώς όμως δεν έχεις τροφοδοτικό, είναι προτιμότερο, σε ένα κουτί, να συναρμολογήσεις δύο ρυθμιζόμενα τροφοδοτικά με ολοκληρωμένα τύπου LM317. Θα σε εξυπηρετήσουν και σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις.
> Τη ρυθμιζόμενη αντίσταση των 5 κΩ, που σου ρυθμίζει την τάση εξόδου (3,2-32 V) είναι προτιμότερο να είναι 10 στροφών.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα,
δεν παρακολούθησα ολόκληρο το θέμα, από το άλλο thread ο Γιάννης, φάνηκε να ζητάει ένα τροφοδοτικό +15V,0V,-15V.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να ενδωματωθεί στη συνολικότερη κατασκευή ή αν είναι κάτι που θα μπαίνει περιστασιακά.  :Smile: 

Όπως γράφεις για ρυθμιζόμενο, μου κάνει πιο πολή για περιστασιακή χρήση. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, μπορεί να υλοποιήσει κάτι από τα παραπάνω που ανέφερε.
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω, ο Γιάννης προσπαθεί να αποφύγει τον Μ/Σ!  :Very Happy:

----------


## VaselPi

Παναγιώτη, η συσκευή του θα είναι φορητή, δηλαδή θα λειτουργεί με δύο μπαταρίες σε ± 12 βολτ. Επομένως, προσωρινά, του χρειάζεται ένα τροφοδοτικό που θα του παρέχει τα ± 12 βολτ, προκειμένου να μελετήσει και να συναρμολογήσει τα διάφορα κυκλώματα του ανιχνευτή του. 
Δεν βλέπω να αποφύγει τον Μ/Σ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (02-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Παναγιώτη, η συσκευή του θα είναι φορητή, δηλαδή θα λειτουργεί με δύο μπαταρίες σε ± 12 βολτ. Επομένως, προσωρινά, του χρειάζεται ένα τροφοδοτικό που θα του παρέχει τα ± 12 βολτ, προκειμένου να μελετήσει και να συναρμολογήσει τα διάφορα κυκλώματα του ανιχνευτή του. 
> Δεν βλέπω να αποφύγει τον Μ/Σ.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα Παιδιά,

  Θα κάνω στα γρήγορα το τροφοδοτικό με Μ/Σ απλά έλεγα να κάνω απ'ευθείας το φορητό τροφοδοτικό Μήπως έχει αλλαγές το ένα από το άλλο

1. Το τροφοδοτικό με τα LM317 που ανέφερες Βασίλη έχει ένα LM337 

2. Τι θα έλεγες αν παράγω μια συχνότητα 1KHz μέσω ενός NE555 και οδηγήσω 2 MOSFET και με πηνιο πυκνωτές και διόδους στο τέλος βάλω τους σταθεροποιητές LM7812 και LM7912 ??

----------


## VaselPi

_Θα κάνω στα γρήγορα το τροφοδοτικό με Μ/Σ απλά έλεγα να κάνω απ'ευθείας το φορητό τροφοδοτικό Μήπως έχει αλλαγές το ένα από το άλλο
1. Το τροφοδοτικό με τα LM317 που ανέφερες Βασίλη έχει ένα LM337 
2. Τι θα έλεγες αν παράγω μια συχνότητα 1KHz μέσω ενός NE555 και οδηγήσω 2 MOSFET και με πηνιο πυκνωτές και διόδους στο τέλος βάλω τους σταθεροποιητές LM7812 και LM7912 ??_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.* 

1. Το φορητό σου τροφοδοτικό θα είναι μόνο 2 μπαταρίες των 12 βολτ.
2. To LM317 είναι για την τάση τη θετική. Υπάρχει και το αντίστοιχο ολοκληρωμένο για την τάση την αρνητική. 
3. Ξέχνα τα τροφοδοτικά με ταλαντωτές. Δε σου κάνουν, καθώς θορυβούν.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (02-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Θα κάνω στα γρήγορα το τροφοδοτικό με Μ/Σ απλά έλεγα να κάνω απ'ευθείας το φορητό τροφοδοτικό Μήπως έχει αλλαγές το ένα από το άλλο
> 1. Το τροφοδοτικό με τα LM317 που ανέφερες Βασίλη έχει ένα LM337 
> 2. Τι θα έλεγες αν παράγω μια συχνότητα 1KHz μέσω ενός NE555 και οδηγήσω 2 MOSFET και με πηνιο πυκνωτές και διόδους στο τέλος βάλω τους σταθεροποιητές LM7812 και LM7912 ??_ 
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.* 
> 
> 1. Το φορητό σου τροφοδοτικό θα είναι μόνο 2 μπαταρίες των 12 βολτ.
> 2. To LM317 είναι για την τάση τη θετική. Υπάρχει και το αντίστοιχο ολοκληρωμένο για την τάση την αρνητική. 
> 3. Ξέχνα τα τροφοδοτικά με ταλαντωτές. Δε σου κάνουν, καθώς θορυβούν.
> Βασίλειος.



Μετα απο ενα 8ωρο γεματο και μετα απο ξενυχτι λογο εργασιας-βαρδια νυχτα- καταφερα να κανω το ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό που επισυναπτω παρακατω 

https://electronics.stackexchange.co...m337-and-lm317

το οποίο εχει 

μετασχηματιστη 10v-0v-10v

C1 + C3 -> C p = 4700 μF/35v
C2 + C4 -> C n = 4700 μF/35v

C5 + C6 -> C out-p = 47 μF/50v
C7 + C8 -> C out-n = 47 μF/50v

R2 , R3 = 100Ω 5W τουβλο

R1, R4 = trim pot 5KΩ (10 στροφων)

με τασεις Vout + = Vout- = |2,12v| - |14,45V|

και φυσικα παρατηρειται καποιο πρροβλημα (αφου το εκανα εγω!!! χαχα)

η ταση η θετικη δεν ειναι ποτε η  ιδια με την αρνητικη !!! χαχα εχει μια αποκληση στα 0,56v = 560mv

μηπως είναι θεμα τυλιγμάτων του δευτερευοντος?
μηπως πρεπει να δημιουργηθει μικρη διαφορα στις αντιστασεις R2 με R3?
τι κανω???

home made LM317 - LM339 -1.jpghome made LM317 - LM339.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

εχουμε και τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα...

απο την εξοδο του LMC 6482 (pin 1)

χωρις την φακη... με ρυθμισεις παλμογραφου 

50mv/div
5ms/div

LMC_6482.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Με τους πυκνωτές που έχεις βάλει, το τροφοδοτικό κινδυνεύει να καταστραφεί. Οι πυκνωτές C3 και C4 πρέπει να είναι 0,1 μF, κεραμικοί, ενώ οι πυκνωτές C6 και C8 πρέπει να είναι 1 μF, επίσης κεραμικοί. Οι πυκνωτές C5 και C7, φεύγουν!
Ο μετασχηματιστής 10-0-10, είναι λίγος. Θέλεις, το λιγότερο 15-0-15. Ακόμη καλύτερα, 20-0-20.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Με τους πυκνωτές που έχεις βάλει, το τροφοδοτικό κινδυνεύει να καταστραφεί. Οι πυκνωτές C3 και C4 πρέπει να είναι 0,1 μF, κεραμικοί, ενώ οι πυκνωτές C6 και C8 πρέπει να είναι 1 μF, επίσης κεραμικοί. Οι πυκνωτές C5 και C7, φεύγουν!
> Ο μετασχηματιστής 10-0-10, είναι λίγος. Θέλεις, το λιγότερο 15-0-15. Ακόμη καλύτερα, 20-0-20.
> Βασίλειος.



Βγάζει την τάση που θέλουμε όμως.

1. εχω εναν μετασχηματιστη 220V σε 12v , 16v ,18v  αλλα δεν εχει μεσαια ληψη, μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι γιαυτο?

2.Θα κάνω τις αλλαγές αλλά λέω Τώρα συμπεράσματα δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε??

----------


## VaselPi

AC18.png

Γιάννη, συναρμολόγισε αυτό το κύκλωμα.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (03-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> AC18.png
> 
> Γιάννη, συναρμολόγισε αυτό το κύκλωμα.
> Βασίλειος.



Τις τιμές των πυκνωτών του υπάρχοντος κυκλώματος θα τις αλλάξω για να είναι έτοιμο αν δεν βρω εδω Μ/Σ με μεσαία λήψη  αύριο αλλά 

1.Τι τιμή να είναι οι πυκνωτές?  

Για να το κάνω πριν το κύκλωμα της πλακέτας Δηλαδή μετά την γέφυρα την οποία θα αφαιρέσω

----------


## mikemtb

> 1.Τι τιμή να είναι οι πυκνωτές?



Από 1mF και πάνω ότι έχεις 😀



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Οι πυκνωτές είναι 2200 ή 4700 μF, με τους κεραμικούς, όπως στο ποστ 247.
Βασίλεος.

----------

nio-4- (03-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Οι πυκνωτές είναι 2200 ή 4700 μF, με τους κεραμικούς, όπως στο ποστ 247.
> Βασίλεος.



οι πυκνωτες εισόδου ειναι 4700uF/35v

αγορασα και εναν 220v/24v ,5w αρα 200mA ελπιζω να ειναι αρκετα.

----------


## nio-4-

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73595
> 
> Γιάννη, συναρμολόγισε αυτό το κύκλωμα.
> Βασίλειος.



καλημερα Βασίλη,

1.με αυτην την συνδεσμολογια η εξοδος ειναι εναλλασόμενη , το πολυμετρο διαβαζει μονο ενναλλασομενη ταση στο συνεχες δειχνει mv.

στην θεση τον πυκνωτων που εχεις εχω συνδεσει το ολο κλυκλωμα φυσικα χωρις και την γεφυρα διόδων, δεν προσθεσα τους  κεραμικους πυκνωτες λογο βιασύνης , απλα για να δω.

2. προσθέτοντας τους κεραμικους 0,1μF στην εισοδο παραλληλα με τους 2 πυκνωτες των 4700μF (ενα στον καθενα ) και οχι στην εξοδο τους 1μF γιατι δεν ειχα αλλα αγορασα απο ιντερνετ , βαζοντας την γεφυρα εχω:

ταση 16v-0-16v προσθετοντας και τις 2 διοδους για δημιουργια μεσαιας ληψης εχω στο τελος  μςτα τους LM 3XX θετικες τασεις μονο...

οτι θελεις να κανω για πειραματισμο πες μου. Ρωτησα για Μ/Σ σε καταστημα ηλεκτρολογικου υλικου εδω δεν βρηκα.

----------


## VaselPi

218AC.png
Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Είναι έτσι το κύκλωα που συναρμολόγισες;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> 218AC.png
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Είναι έτσι το κύκλωα που συναρμολόγισες;
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα ΒασιλΒασίλη, 

δεν ειχα γεφυρωσει του πυκνωτες εισοδου και τους ππυκνωτες εξοδου με την γειωση σε αυτο το κυκλωμα που ανεβασες (με την γεφυρα και με Μ/Σ με μεσαια ληψη δεν γειωνα τα ακρα τους τα δευτερα μονο μεταξυ τους) (ψαχνω να βρω το σχεδιο και δεν το βρηκω)

Ναι,  με μόνη διαφορά ότι οι 1μF είναι 47μF περιμένω να έρθουν , θα ρωτήσω και εδ ω αν υπάρχουν. Να βάλω κανέναν Ποιο μικρό προσωρινά? 

Σε αυτήν την 
περίπτωση βγάζει εναλλασσόμενο τάση μέχρι την έξοδο και για καποιο λογο ζεσταινεται και ακουγεται σαν να λιωνει κατι -βερνικι? μεσα στο τυλιγμα δεν μπορω να πω ποιο ειναι γιατι ο Μ/Σ εχει στο τθλιγμα τις τροφοδοσια 220V και το αλλο το οποιο ειναι για τη ταση 18v 

και στην αλλη ταση 16v τυλιγμα που ειναι στο δευτερευον....παλι δεν βγαζει τασεις DC μονο ΑC

παμε για αλλαγη Μ/Σ?

αν βαλω τον αλιο με λιγα μεν βολτ αλλα με μεσαια ληψη? οσπου να ερθει ο αλλοπου παρηγγειλα?

Αν προσθέσω την γέφυρα βγάζει δύο θετικές τάσεις

----------


## VaselPi

Από αυτά που μου γράφεις, μάλλον έχεις πάθει ζημιά. Έλεγξε τα LM και τις ανορθώτριες διόδους. 
Αν δεν έχεις τον πυκνωτή του 1 μF, είναι προτιμότερο στην έξοδο να μην υπάρχει κανένας πυκνωτής, δηλαδή αφαίρεσε τον πυκνωτή 47 μF.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (03-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Από αυτά που μου γράφεις, μάλλον έχεις πάθει ζημιά. Έλεγξε τα LM και τις ανορθώτριες διόδους. 
> Αν δεν έχεις τον πυκνωτή του 1 μF, είναι προτιμότερο στην έξοδο να μην υπάρχει κανένας πυκνωτής, δηλαδή αφαίρεσε τον πυκνωτή 47 μF.
> Βασίλειος.



φαινεται να ειναι καμενες οι δυο διοδοι 1Ν400Χ

οποτε να βαλω και να δω με γειωση δευτερων ακρων των πυκνωτων εισοδου οσπου να ερεθι ο αλλος Μ/Σ

----------


## nio-4-

ΟΛΑ ΟΚ!!!

ευχαριστω Βασίλη,τελικα ηταν καμμενες οι 2 δίοδοι...μεσα στο κυκλωμα εσαι!!!

τωρα εχω +/-22v (και χωρις ρυθμιση για να δω τα ορια του , μπορει να εχω παραπανω με τυλιγμα του δευτερευον που βγαζει 17v)

Αύριο πρωί ρυθμίσω τάσεις και τροφοδοτω τον τελεστικο ενισχυτή.

Να βάλω την πηγή η Όχι?

----------


## VaselPi

Όχι!
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Όχι!
> Βασίλειος.



Καλσπέρα Βασίλη,

αργησα λιγο αλλα...ολα οκ

μολις τωρα τροφοδοτησα επιτυχως τον τελεστικο ενισχυτη LMC6482 και παιρνω μια εναλλασομενη κυματομορφη στον παλμογραφο την μορφη της οποίας επισυναπτω σε αυτο το μηνυμα η οποί Ν πω οτι δεν εμφανιζεται συνεχεια απλα κυριος ακουμποντας το μερι μου στην αντισταση αναδρασης εμφανιζεται αυτην με ρυθμισεις παλμογραφου

0,1 V/Div
10μS/Div

600mV / 24μS

first.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Τι κάνουμε Τώρα?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Μία σύνθετη ηλεκτρονική διάταξη ελέγχεται από την έξοδο - προς την είσοδο. Σε αυτήν τη φάση, η έξοδος της διάταξής σου είναι η έξοδος του τελεστικού ενισχυτή. Κάνε τα ακόλουθα βήματα.
1. Τροφοδότησε τον τελεστικό με ± 12 βολτ, ενώ την πλακέτα και την πηγή της υψηλής τάσεις πρέπει να τις έχεις αποσυνδεμένες από την τροφοδοσία. Τονίζω το αποσυνδεμένες! Στον παλμογράφο, στην έξοδο του τελεστικού πρέπει να βλέπεις μία οριζόντια γραμμή, με ελάχιστα ίχνη θορύβου, ενώ η συνεχής συνιστώσα της τάσης, πολύ κοντά στο μηδέν. 
2. Τροφοδότησε και την πλακέτα, συνδέοντάς την με την είσοδο του τελεστικού. Στη έξοδο του τελεστικού, η συνεχής συνιστώσα θα παραμείνει στα ίδια επίπεδα, ενώ η στάθμη θορύβου θα αυξηθεί σημαντικά. 
3. Στη συνέχεια, βάλε στο χορό και την πηγή υψηλής τάσης, δίχως τη «φακή». Στην έξοδο του τελεστικού θα δεις τους ενισχυμένους παλμούς της θερμιονικής εκπομπής της φωτοκαθόδου. Μόνο τότε θα μπορέσεις να πεις ότι η ηλεκτρονική μου διάταξη λειτουργεί σωστά και επομένως πάμε για το επόμενο βήμα. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Μία σύνθετη ηλεκτρονική διάταξη ελέγχεται από την έξοδο - προς την είσοδο. Σε αυτήν τη φάση, η έξοδος της διάταξής σου είναι η έξοδος του τελεστικού ενισχυτή. Κάνε τα ακόλουθα βήματα.
> 1. Τροφοδότησε τον τελεστικό με ± 12 βολτ, ενώ την πλακέτα και την πηγή της υψηλής τάσεις πρέπει να τις έχεις αποσυνδεμένες από την τροφοδοσία. Τονίζω το αποσυνδεμένες! Στον παλμογράφο, στην έξοδο του τελεστικού πρέπει να βλέπεις μία οριζόντια γραμμή, με ελάχιστα ίχνη θορύβου, ενώ η συνεχής συνιστώσα της τάσης, πολύ κοντά στο μηδέν. 
> 2. Τροφοδότησε και την πλακέτα, συνδέοντάς την με την είσοδο του τελεστικού. Στη έξοδο του τελεστικού, η συνεχής συνιστώσα θα παραμείνει στα ίδια επίπεδα, ενώ η στάθμη θορύβου θα αυξηθεί σημαντικά. 
> 3. Στη συνέχεια, βάλε στο χορό και την πηγή υψηλής τάσης, δίχως τη «φακή». Στην έξοδο του τελεστικού θα δεις τους ενισχυμένους παλμούς της θερμιονικής εκπομπής της φωτοκαθόδου. Μόνο τότε θα μπορέσεις να πεις ότι η ηλεκτρονική μου διάταξη λειτουργεί σωστά και επομένως πάμε για το επόμενο βήμα. 
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλη,

  εκανα τα βηματα που μου ειπες. Τα αποτελεσματα ειναι τα αναμενόμενα.

εκανα τις συνδεσμολογιες που μου ειπες και μετρησα με τον παλμογραφο βγαζοντας φωτο για να δεις και εσυ.

ανεβαζω τις φωτο στα επομενα μηνυματα   :Thumbup:

----------


## nio-4-

Η ρυθμιση του παλμογράφου σε όλες τις συνδεσμολογίες ειναι η ίδια δηλαδη,

 200mV/Div - 20μS/Div

οι επισυναπτώμενες εικόνες παρουσιάζουν το σήμα που παράγει η έξοδος του τελεστικού ενισχυτη LMC 6482 χωρις σημα στην είσοδο - Βήμα 1

1_1_test.jpg1_2_test.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

Η ρυθμιση του παλμογράφου σε όλες τις συνδεσμολογίες ειναι η ίδια δηλαδη,

 200mV/Div - 20μS/Div

οι  επισυναπτώμενες εικόνες παρουσιάζουν το σήμα που παράγει η έξοδος του  τελεστικού ενισχυτη LMC 6482 με σημα στην είσοδο του οτι παραγει η πλακετα -charge sensitive ampliier χωρις σημα στην είσοδο της πλακετας  - Βήμα 2

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73714Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73715

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, δεν βλέπω τα Αρχεία.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (07-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

Η ρυθμιση του παλμογράφου σε όλες τις συνδεσμολογίες ειναι η ίδια δηλαδη,

 200mV/Div - 20μS/Div

οι  επισυναπτώμενες εικόνες παρουσιάζουν το σήμα που παράγει η έξοδος  του  τελεστικού ενισχυτη LMC 6482 με συνδεδεμένα όλα τα τμήματα της ηλεκτρονικής διάταξης δηλαδή, τροφοδοσια υψηλής τάσης στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη-κρυσταλλο (scintillation probe) το σήμα του οποίου συνδέεται στην πλακετα -charge sensitive ampliier- και η έξοδος του συδέεται στον τελεστικό ενισχυτη LMC 6482 στην μη αναστρεφουσα είσοδο του (pin3)  -  Βήμα 3

3_2_test.jpg3_3_test.jpg3_5_test.jpg

κανε ανανεωση Βασίλη , μολις τα ανεβασα
περιμενω οδηγίες, τι κανουμε τωρα?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, έχεις πρόβλημα. Οι παλμοί αυτοί δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν! Υποθέτω, ότι μπάζουν από το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης. Αφαίρεσε την τροφοδοσία του και δες τη διαφορά.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, έχεις πρόβλημα. Οι παλμοί αυτοί δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν! Υποθέτω, ότι μπάζουν από το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης. Αφαίρεσε την τροφοδοσία του και δες τη διαφορά.
> Βασίλειος.




το βημα 2 δεν ειναι αυτο?? δεν φαινεται απο το βημα 2 που τροφοδοτω την πλακετα στον ενισχυτη?

----------


## VaselPi

Που είναι η Φώτο του βήματος 2;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (08-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

εβγαλα φωτο Βασίλη,

χωρις τροφοδοσια υψηλης τασης - αποσυνδεδεμένη τελείως και χωρις σημα στην εισοδο της πλακετας απο τον σπινθυριστη.

με ρυθμισεις παλμογραφου 

Ac - YA  επιλεγμενα

100mV/Div 
20μS/Div

2_1_test_second.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

> Που είναι η Φώτο του βήματος 2;
> Βασίλειος.



το βημα 2 ειναι στο προτελευταιο μηνυμα γραφω επεξηγηση ...
αλλα....

εβγαλα τωρα φωτο με τις ρυθμισεις που μου ειπες .....

----------


## VaselPi

Επομένως, το πρόβλημά σου εντοπίζεται στο τροφοδοτικό της υψηλής τάσης.  Αλλά πριν ασχοληθείς με αυτό, στον ενισχυτή, κότσαρε έναν πυκνωτή 10 -20 pF παράλληλα στα 100 κΩ και δες πως και πόσο θα μειωθεί ο θόρυβος στην έξοδο του τελεστικού.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (08-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Επομένως, το πρόβλημά σου εντοπίζεται στο τροφοδοτικό της υψηλής τάσης.  Αλλά πριν ασχοληθείς με αυτό, στον ενισχυτή, κότσαρε έναν πυκνωτή 10 -20 pF παράλληλα στα 100 κΩ και δες πως και πόσο θα μειωθεί ο θόρυβος στην έξοδο του τελεστικού.
> Βασίλειος.



με σύνδεση του τροφοδοτικού υψηλης τασης? στον ενισχυτή που? στην έξοδο παράλληλα? η στην είσοδο?

----------


## VaselPi

Δίχως το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης. Από την έξοδο, στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του τελεστικού.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

να χτυπησω αυτο το πλακετακι?

ριξε ενα βλεφαρο...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-Negati...a6Mbx#viTabs_0

----------


## VaselPi

Τίποτα μη χτυπάς ακόμη. Θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με το τροφοδοτικό της υψηλής τάσης.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (08-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

ετοιμος!

με πυκνωτη 22PF στην εξοδο με αναστρεφουσα εισοδο χωρις τροφοδοσια υψηλης τασης

μια παρατηρηση , με τον πυκνωτη αυξηθηκε το ύψος των παλμων ..... (για να συγκρινεις.....στο ποστ #272 εχω ανεβασει την φωτο που απεικονιζει τα σηματα χωρις πυκνωτη)

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Ο πυκνωτής, την κατάσταση δεν την έχει βελτιώσει. Έχεις πρόβλημα. Και αυτοί οι παλμοί πρέπει να απουσιάζουν. Τρία είναι τα ενδεχόμενα:
Ή δημιουργούνται στον τελεστικό.
Ή δημιουργούνται στο τροφοδοτικό ± 12 βολτ.
Ή σου έρχονται «απέξω», μέσω επαγωγής από κάτι που λειτουργεί μέσα στο σπίτι σου, για παράδειγμα, ο υπολογιστής ή κάτι παρόμοιο.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Ο πυκνωτής, την κατάσταση δεν την έχει βελτιώσει. Έχεις πρόβλημα. Και αυτοί οι παλμοί πρέπει να απουσιάζουν. Τρία είναι τα ενδεχόμενα:
> Ή δημιουργούνται στον τελεστικό.
> Ή δημιουργούνται στο τροφοδοτικό ± 12 βολτ.
> Ή σου έρχονται «απέξω», μέσω επαγωγής από κάτι που λειτουργεί μέσα στο σπίτι σου, για παράδειγμα, ο υπολογιστής ή κάτι παρόμοιο.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Ό υπολογιστής είναι κολλητά με την κατασκευή. Θα απομακρυνω την διάταξη από εκεί και θα δοκιμάσω.

Θα βάλω άλλον τελεστικο ενισχυτή αν και αυτός είναι πιστεύω ο καλύτερος που έχω και θα δοκιμάσω. 

Τους παλμούς του τροφοδοτικου νομίζω τους είχαμε δει

----------


## VaselPi

_Τους παλμούς του τροφοδοτικου νομίζω τους είχαμε δει_
Αρχικό μήνημα από nio-4.

Που τους είχαμε δει; Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν! Μήπως εννοείς της υψηλής τάσης; Εγω αναφέρομαι στα + - 12 βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Τους παλμούς του τροφοδοτικου νομίζω τους είχαμε δει_
> Αρχικό μήνημα από nio-4.
> 
> Που τους είχαμε δει; Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν! Μήπως εννοείς της υψηλής τάσης; Εγω αναφέρομαι στα + - 12 βολτ.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη,

Α. Από την κυματομορφη του Βήματος 1. Δεν μπορούμε να δούμε μέσα και τον θόρυβο που παρουσιάζει το τροφοδοτικό +/- 12v ?

Β. Επίσης,  δεδομένου του ότι αυξημένος θόρυβος παρουσιάζεται στο Βήμα 3. Δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης? 
(Γ. Να πω κάτι και εδω, το τροφοδοτικό της υψηλής τάσης ήταν μεταχειρισμένα και έχει πλακέτα μικρή μήπως μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε κάποιον πυκνωτη εκεί?  

Εγώ όταν το είχα πάρει είχα κολλήσει ένα τριμμερακι για να ελέγχω την τάση υψηλής εξόδου .)

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, καλησπέρα. 
Πρώτα, τις μονάδες τις ελέγχουμε μια μια με τη σειρά. Στη συνέχειa-δυο, δύο και μόνο στο τέλος-όλες μαζί.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (08-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, καλησπέρα. 
> Πρώτα, τις μονάδες τις ελέγχουμε μια μια με τη σειρά. Στη συνέχειa-δυο, δύο και μόνο στο τέλος-όλες μαζί.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπερα Βασίλη,

  θελεις να συνδεσω το τροφοδοτικο χαμηλης +/-12v  και να ανεβασω φωτο του θορυβου του?

----------


## VaselPi

Μάλιστα.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (08-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Μάλιστα.
> Βασίλειος.




που να  συνδεσω τον παλμογραφο? στις τασεις?

----------


## VaselPi

Μάλιστα.
Βασίλειος

----------


## nio-4-

> Μάλιστα.
> Βασίλειος




Βασίλη καλησπερα,

εχω νεα...καλα αποτελεσματα,

τροφοδοτω τωρα την ηλεκτρονικη διαταξη και εχω τον παλμογραφο μακρια απο τον υπολογιστη και εχω πολυ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα (+/- 50mV θορυβο !!!)

ανεμενε φωτο, σε λιγα λεπτα τις ανεβαζω....

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Μία σύνθετη ηλεκτρονική διάταξη ελέγχεται από την έξοδο - προς την  είσοδο. Σε αυτήν τη φάση, η έξοδος της διάταξής σου είναι η έξοδος του  τελεστικού ενισχυτή. Κάνε τα ακόλουθα βήματα.
> 1. Τροφοδότησε τον τελεστικό με ± 12 βολτ, ενώ την πλακέτα και την πηγή  της υψηλής τάσεις πρέπει να τις έχεις αποσυνδεμένες από την τροφοδοσία.  Τονίζω το αποσυνδεμένες! Στον παλμογράφο, στην έξοδο του τελεστικού  πρέπει να βλέπεις μία οριζόντια γραμμή, με ελάχιστα ίχνη θορύβου, ενώ η  συνεχής συνιστώσα της τάσης, πολύ κοντά στο μηδέν. 
> 2. Τροφοδότησε και την πλακέτα, συνδέοντάς την με την είσοδο του  τελεστικού. Στη έξοδο του τελεστικού, η συνεχής συνιστώσα θα παραμείνει  στα ίδια επίπεδα, ενώ η στάθμη θορύβου θα αυξηθεί σημαντικά. 
> 3. Στη συνέχεια, βάλε στο χορό και την πηγή υψηλής τάσης, δίχως τη  «φακή». Στην έξοδο του τελεστικού θα δεις τους ενισχυμένους παλμούς της  θερμιονικής εκπομπής της φωτοκαθόδου. Μόνο τότε θα μπορέσεις να πεις ότι  η ηλεκτρονική μου διάταξη λειτουργεί σωστά και επομένως πάμε για το  επόμενο βήμα. 
> Βασίλειος.








> Γιάννη, καλησπέρα. 
> Πρώτα, τις μονάδες τις ελέγχουμε μια μια με τη σειρά. Στη συνέχειa-δυο, δύο και μόνο στο τέλος-όλες μαζί.
> Βασίλειος.




Η ρυθμιση του παλμογράφου σε όλες τις φωτο που αντιπροσωπευουν συνδεσμολογίες- βηματα ειναι η ίδια δηλαδη,

 50mV/Div 
 20μS/Div

η επισυναπτώμενη εικόνα 4_1 παρουσιάζει το σήμα που παράγει η έξοδος του  τελεστικού ενισχυτη LMC 6482 χωρις σημα στην είσοδο - Βήμα 1


η επισυναπτώμενη εικόνα 4_2 παρουσιάζει το σήμα που παράγει η έξοδος  του  τελεστικού ενισχυτη LMC 6482 με σημα στην είσοδο του οτι παραγει η  πλακετα -charge sensitive ampliier χωρις σημα στην είσοδο της πλακετας  -  Βήμα 2 

η επισυναπτώμενη εικόνα 4_3 παρουσιάζει το σήμα που παράγει η έξοδος   του  τελεστικού ενισχυτη LMC 6482 με συνδεδεμένα όλα τα τμήματα της  ηλεκτρονικής διάταξης δηλαδή, τροφοδοσια υψηλής τάσης στον  φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη-κρυσταλλο (scintillation probe) το σήμα του οποίου  συνδέεται στην πλακετα -charge sensitive ampliier- και η έξοδος του  συδέεται στον τελεστικό ενισχυτη LMC 6482 στην μη αναστρεφουσα είσοδο  του (pin3)  -  Βήμα 3

και μια ερωτηση! ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ , ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΣΤΗΝ BREADBOARD ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΔΕΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑΚΙΑ , ΟΤΙ ΨΙΝΩ ΑΥΓΟ??????   :Embarassed:  :Blushing:  :Blush: 

(μετα απο καποια λεπτα συνεχόμενης λειτουργιας παρατηρω οτι ζεσταίνεται ο τελεστικος ενισχυτης και μεγαλώνει πολυ ο θορυβος - σημα στην εξοδο του)


4_1.jpg4_2.jpg4_3.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, νομίζω ότι τώρα καταλαβαίνεις γιατί σε παρότρυνα να αποφύγεις τροφοδοτικά που λειτουργούν με ηλεκτρονικά κλειδιά.
Το ζήτημα της μεγάλης θερμοκρασίας του τελεστικού είναι πολύ σοβαρό. Σταμάτα αμέσως όλα τα άλλα και δες πόσο ρεύμα καταναλώνει από το τροφοδοτικό των ±12 βολτ. Ο τελεστικός δεν πρέπει να υπερθερμαίνεται! Για να υπερθερμαίνεται, ή έχει χαλάσει ή η συνδεσμολογία του δεν είναι σωστή. Μπορείς να επισυνάψεις το σχηματικό του; 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, νομίζω ότι τώρα καταλαβαίνεις γιατί σε παρότρυνα να αποφύγεις τροφοδοτικά που λειτουργούν με ηλεκτρονικά κλειδιά.
> Το ζήτημα της μεγάλης θερμοκρασίας του τελεστικού είναι πολύ σοβαρό. Σταμάτα αμέσως όλα τα άλλα και δες πόσο ρεύμα καταναλώνει από το τροφοδοτικό των ±12 βολτ. Ο τελεστικός δεν πρέπει να υπερθερμαίνεται! Για να υπερθερμαίνεται, ή έχει χαλάσει ή η συνδεσμολογία του δεν είναι σωστή. Μπορείς να επισυνάψεις το σχηματικό του; 
> Βασίλειος.



ειναι αυτο που μου ειπες, δυο ατιστασεις στις δυο εισοδους ως προς γη και μια αντισταση αναδραση....απο την εισοδο pin2  στην  εξοδο pin 1 θα μετρησω τωρα και θα σου πω. Αν θελεις σχηματικο να σου  κανω αλλα ειναι πολυ ευκολο

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, νομίζω ότι τώρα καταλαβαίνεις γιατί σε παρότρυνα να αποφύγεις τροφοδοτικά που λειτουργούν με ηλεκτρονικά κλειδιά.
> Το ζήτημα της μεγάλης θερμοκρασίας του τελεστικού είναι πολύ σοβαρό. Σταμάτα αμέσως όλα τα άλλα και δες πόσο ρεύμα καταναλώνει από το τροφοδοτικό των ±12 βολτ. Ο τελεστικός δεν πρέπει να υπερθερμαίνεται! Για να υπερθερμαίνεται, ή έχει χαλάσει ή η συνδεσμολογία του δεν είναι σωστή. Μπορείς να επισυνάψεις το σχηματικό του; 
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη ,

50mΑ καθε ταση και η γειωση. μετρησα και τα 3 ακρα

----------


## VaselPi

Είναι πολλά! Κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Πρέπει να είναι περίπου 10 φορές μικρότερα!
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Είναι πολλά! Κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Πρέπει να είναι περίπου 10 φορές μικρότερα!
> Βασίλειος.



να αποσυνδεσω τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη να δω τι παιζει?

μου ηρθαν τα BF246  να κανουμε κατι δικο μας???

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, σε ποιά μονάδα μέτρησες τα 50 mA;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

μηπως εχουν καεί οι LM3XX ? γιατι με το πολυμετρο στο buzzer βλεπω οτι βραχυκυκλωνει η καθε εισοδος + & - απο τα ακρα των 2 πυκνωτων 4700mF(ενα απο τον καθενα) βραχυκυκλωνει ως προς την εξοδο του

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, σε ποιά μονάδα μέτρησες τα 50 mA;
> Βασίλειος.




σε ολο το κυκλωμα απο την αρχη

----------


## nio-4-

δηλαδη το 2-3 των LM3XX βραχυκυκλωνουν



my power supply.gif

----------


## VaselPi

Για όλο το κύκλωμα-δεν είναι πολά. Μετρα την κατανάλωση μόνο του τελεστικού. Στο σχηματικό, βασικά θέλω να βλέπω τον τελεστικό.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (08-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Για όλο το κύκλωμα-δεν είναι πολά. Μετρα την κατανάλωση μόνο του τελεστικού.
> Βασίλειος.



απο το + στο - χωρις καταναλωσεις το τροφοδοτικο παραγει  25mA

ο τελεστικος ενισχυτης ΧΩΡΙΣ αντιστασεις και συνδεσεις στο κυκλωμα του με αντιστασεις....απλη τροφοδοσια +/- (Vcc / GRD) καταναλωνει μια ποσοτηητα αναμεσα στις τιμες μεγαλυτερη των 0,5mA και μικρότερη των 1mA . Στην μια κλιμακα τερματιζει στην αλλη δεν το πιανει το ρευμα καταναλωσης του τελεστικου ενισχυτη

----------


## VaselPi

Κάνε μου το σχηματικό του τελεστκού με τις 2 τάσεις τροφοδοσίας.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Κάνε μου το σχηματικό του τελεστκού με τις 2 τάσεις τροφοδοσίας.
> Βασίλειος.



οκ , τωρα το ετοιμαζω

----------


## nio-4-

> Κάνε μου το σχηματικό του τελεστκού με τις 2 τάσεις τροφοδοσίας.
> Βασίλειος.



το εκανα,

για καποιο λογο τωρα παραγει τρελα αμπερ το τροφοδοτικο χωρις καταναλωσεις !!!! ο Μ/Σ ειναι 25VA = 25W (περιπου)

ελπιζω να μην βραχυκυκλωνει τιποτα καταλαθος κατα περισταση...


LMC_6482.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Το ποδαράκι 1 είναι στη Γη;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (09-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Το ποδαράκι 1 είναι στη Γη;
> Βασίλειος.




οχι, δεν ειναι!

----------


## VaselPi

Τότε γιατί υπερθερμαίνεται ο τελεστικός;
Βασίλειος,

----------


## nio-4-

> Τότε γιατί υπερθερμαίνεται ο τελεστικός;
> Βασίλειος,



να δοκιμασω αλλον?

----------


## VaselPi

Μάλιστα, καθώς το σχηματικό του κυκλώματος του τελεστικού που επισυνάπτεις είναι σωστό.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (09-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

το χουμε Βασίλη,

15mA χωρις να ζεσταινεται, να συνδεσω??

----------


## VaselPi

Μάλιστα. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (09-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

Ευρικα !!!!

Βασιλη,


μια......... γειωση στον κομβο κανει τον τελεστικο κολαση... 

εβγαλα ολες τις γειωσεις και ολα καλα μετα συνδεοντας τον κομβομε το κροκοδηλακι εφερε την σαχαρα...... σε λιγο σου λεω και απο που ειναι....

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη,

  το πλακετακι εχει την τροφοδοσι και την εξοδο, την γειωση της τροφοδοσιας του την γεφυρωνω με την γειωση της εξόδου της πλακετας στον κομβο γειωσης της ηλεκτρονικής διαταξης - στην γειωση του τροφοδοτικου ή οχι?

----------


## nio-4-

το πρόβλημα το βρηκα αλλα με βρηκε και το πρωι χαχα

Βασίλη, δοκιμασα 2 LMC6482 και τα δυοιδια συμπεριφορα οποτε εβαλα ενα *LM833* και..... ισυχασααα...οι θερμοκρασιες επεσαν και ερχομαιμε αποτελεσματα ....

οι ρυθμισεις εκτος του τελευταιου βηματος ειναι οι ιδιες στον παλμογραφο δηλαδη:

*50mV/Div 
 20μS/Div*

η επισυναπτώμενη εικόνα 4_1 παρουσιάζει το σήμα που παράγει η έξοδος του   τελεστικού ενισχυτη LMC 6482 χωρις σημα στην είσοδο - Βήμα 1
*(εδω δεν ειχα αλλαγές)


1_3_test.jpg*

η επισυναπτώμενη εικόνα 4_2 παρουσιάζει το σήμα που παράγει η έξοδος   του  τελεστικού ενισχυτη LMC 6482 με σημα στην είσοδο του οτι παραγει η   πλακετα -charge sensitive ampliier χωρις σημα στην είσοδο της πλακετας -  Βήμα 2 
*
(εδω δεν ειχα αλλαγές)

με συνδεση της πλακετας χωρις σημα και χωρις λειτουργια του τροφοδοτικου υψηλης τασης εχω μια παρομοια εξοδο θορυβου οπως στο βημα 1

1_3_test.jpg


με συνδεδεμενο εν λειτουργεια το τροφοδοτικο υψηλης τασης  χωρις σημα απο τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη*

4_3.jpg

η επισυναπτώμενη εικόνα 4_3 παρουσιάζει το σήμα που παράγει η έξοδος    του  τελεστικού ενισχυτη LMC 6482 με συνδεδεμένα όλα τα τμήματα της   ηλεκτρονικής διάταξης δηλαδή, τροφοδοσια υψηλής τάσης στον   φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη-κρυσταλλο (scintillation probe) το σήμα του οποίου   συνδέεται στην πλακετα -charge sensitive ampliier- και η έξοδος του   συδέεται στον τελεστικό ενισχυτη LMC 6482 στην μη αναστρεφουσα είσοδο   του (pin3)  -  Βήμα 3

(εδω εχω αλλαγες ,ελπιζω να ειναι σωστες)

η ρυθμιση του παλμογραφου ειναι 

*0,2V/Div
20us/Div*
5_2.jpg5_1.jpg

παρατηρω οτι οταν βαζω 0,1v/Div δεν φαινονται πολοι παλμοι και επισης  οι παλμοι ειναι απο 1v εως 2v οι περισσοτεροι με εξαίρεση καποιους σπανια πανω απο τα 2 χωρις να μπορω να υπολογισω γιατι ξεφευγουν απο την οθονη

νομιζω ειναι αυτο που θελαμε, σωστα???

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Συγχαρητήρια. Το σύστημά σου λειτουργεί! Ωστόσο, πρέπει να βελτιωθεί. 
Αυτοί οι παλμοί που παράγονται στην έξοδο του τελεστικού πρέπει να μειωθούν το λιγότερο 10 φορές. 
Επίσης, 10 φορές πρέπει να μειωθούν και οι παλμοί που «μπάζουν» από το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης.
Άρχισε από το πρώτο. Υποψιάζομαι, ότι το κύκλωμά σου είναι απροστάτευτο, δηλαδή δίχως μεταλλική θωράκιση. Τελικά, θα πρέπει να μπει σε μεταλλικό κουτί. Αλλά σε αυτή τη φάση, δες τη γείωσή σου, δηλαδή τη Γη του σπιτιού. Ενδέχεται, οι παλμοί αυτοί να είναι της γείωσης, όταν λειτουργούν ταυτόχρονα διάφορες ψηφιακές συσκευές, όπως, για παράδειγμα, είναι ο υπολογιστής. Σαν πρώτο βήμα, βάλε τον παλμογράφο να «βλέπει» την ίδια του τη Γη και δες τι δείχνει.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Συγχαρητήρια. Το σύστημά σου λειτουργεί! Ωστόσο, πρέπει να βελτιωθεί. 
> Αυτοί οι παλμοί που παράγονται στην έξοδο του τελεστικού πρέπει να μειωθούν το λιγότερο 10 φορές. 
> Επίσης, 10 φορές πρέπει να μειωθούν και οι παλμοί που «μπάζουν» από το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης.
> Άρχισε από το πρώτο. Υποψιάζομαι, ότι το κύκλωμά σου είναι απροστάτευτο, δηλαδή δίχως μεταλλική θωράκιση. Τελικά, θα πρέπει να μπει σε μεταλλικό κουτί. Αλλά σε αυτή τη φάση, δες τη γείωσή σου, δηλαδή τη Γη του σπιτιού. Ενδέχεται, οι παλμοί αυτοί να είναι της γείωσης, όταν λειτουργούν ταυτόχρονα διάφορες ψηφιακές συσκευές, όπως, για παράδειγμα, είναι ο υπολογιστής. Σαν πρώτο βήμα, βάλε τον παλμογράφο να «βλέπει» την ίδια του τη Γη και δες τι δείχνει.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Συγχαρητήρια σε σένα αξίζουν,  Εγώ δεν έκανα κάτι μόνος μου .

Να μετρήσω με τον παλμογραφο την γείωση στην πρίζα που συνδέεται?  Είμαι και ηλεκτρολος χαχα

----------


## VaselPi

Ο παλμογράφος έχει τη δική του Γη. Δες το σήμα της Γης. Πρέπει να είναι μία καθαρή και οριζόντια γραμμή. Είναι;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Ο παλμογράφος έχει τη δική του Γη. Δες το σήμα της Γης. Πρέπει να είναι μία καθαρή και οριζόντια γραμμή. Είναι;
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη, 

Μόλις επιστρέψω.. . Το μεσημέρι θα ανεβάσω και φωτο

Το σήμα του probe να το καρφωσω στην γείωση που θα βρω στο ταμπλό χειριστήριο του παλμογραφου.... Έχω δει ένα σημείο.
Θα μπορούσα να γεφύρωση και το σήμα με το κορκοδηλακι του probe φαντάζομαι

----------


## VaselPi

Στο ταμπλό χειριστήριο του παλμογραφου.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Στο ταμπλό χειριστήριο του παλμογραφου.
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

την θωρακιση ας την επανω μου!!! το 'χω

ανεβαζω φωτο με ρυθμιση παλμογραφου παλι ιδια

*50mV/Div 
 20μS/Div

*μονο οταω ακουμπαω το καλωδιο του ακροδεκτη εμφανιζεται θορυβος

test_grd_1.jpgtest_grd_2.jpgtest_grd_3.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

και μια φωτο με την ταπεινη μου ηλεκτρονικη διαταξη....

organon.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
Το προμπ του παλμογράφου είναι σε κατάσταση 1:1 ή 1:10;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (19-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> Το προμπ του παλμογράφου είναι σε κατάσταση 1:1 ή 1:10;
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα 

1:1

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη, 

Η ρύθμιση στον παλμογραφο είναι 0,2ms/div με 0,2 _0,5v/div στις τελευταίες φωτο. Είχα κάνει καθος

----------


## VaselPi

Επομένως, έχεις έναν θόρυβο 10-15 mVp-p  του παλμογράφου, όπως και περίπου 5-πλάσιους στενούς παλμούς, μάλλον της Γης. Οι παλμοί αυτοί θα εξαφανιστούν όταν την τροφοδοσία αναλάβουν οι 2 μπαταρίες των 12 βολτ. Είναι όμως ενοχλητική σε αυτήν τη φάση.
Δοκίμασε να τροφοδοτήσεις όλη σου τη διάταξη μέσο υψήσυχνού φίλτρου στην παροχή των 220 βολτ. 
Τα μεγεθη  0,2 _0,5v/div, είναι μάλλον λάθος! Δεν μπορεί ο παλμογράφος να έχει τόσο μεγάλο θόρυβο.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Επομένως
> Δοκίμασε να τροφοδοτήσεις όλη σου τη διάταξη μέσο υψήσυχνού φίλτρου στην παροχή των 220 βολτ. 
> Τα μεγεθη  0,2 _0,5v/div, είναι μάλλον λάθος! Δεν μπορεί ο παλμογράφος να έχει τόσο μεγάλο θόρυβο.
> Βασίλειος.



Πως θα κάνω το φίλτρο?  Τι τιμές? Παράλληλα πυκνωτές αντίσταση?

----------


## VaselPi

Τον αγοράζεις στα μαγαζιά Ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Τον αγοράζεις στα μαγαζιά Ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων.
> Βασίλειος.



εχει συχνοτητες συγκεκριμενες η οχι? ειναι ενας τυπος...μπορεις να ου προτεινεις καποιο?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, αδυνατώ να σου προτείνων κάποιον συγκεκριμένο τύπο φίλτρου διότι δεν τους είχα χρησιμοποιήσει. Αλλά γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν και τους χρησιμοποιούν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Στο θέμα αυτό ίσως σε βοηθήσουν τα εδώ παιδιά, αν τους ρωτήσεις. 
Εντωμεταξύ, προσπάθησε να μειώσεις την παρεμβολή του τροφοδοτικού υψηλής τάσης, φιλτράροντας την υψηλή τάση με αντίσταση και πυκνωτή που αντέχει τα 1000 βολτ (100 κΩ και 10 ή καλύτερα 100 nF).
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (09-05-18)

----------


## nestoras

Σε πρόσφατη κατασκευή με τελεστικούς χρησιμοποίησα αυτό στην είσοδο των 230V AC:

https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...1FzDV035j54%3d

και πρόσθεσα Ferrite Beads εν σειρά και στη θετική αλλά και στην αρνητική τροφοδοσία τους (εννοείται και πυκνωτές απόζευξης):

https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...Fdf8C2Mw%3d%3d

Απλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο άμεσα θα μπορείς να έχεις τα παραπάνω υλικά.

----------

VaselPi (09-05-18)

----------


## VaselPi

1, Παναγιώτη (nestoras), ευχαριστώ για την παρέμβαση. Αυτόν τον τύπο φίλτρου εννοούσα. 

2. Γιάννη, να προτιμήσεις το φίλτρο 2 βαθμίδων, που φιλτράρει τις υψηλές συχνότητες καλύτερα.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, αδυνατώ να σου προτείνων κάποιον συγκεκριμένο τύπο φίλτρου διότι δεν τους είχα χρησιμοποιήσει. Αλλά γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν και τους χρησιμοποιούν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Στο θέμα αυτό ίσως σε βοηθήσουν τα εδώ παιδιά, αν τους ρωτήσεις. 
> Εντωμεταξύ, προσπάθησε να μειώσεις την παρεμβολή του τροφοδοτικού υψηλής τάσης, φιλτράροντας την υψηλή τάση με αντίσταση και πυκνωτή που να αντέχει τα 1000 βολτ (100 κΩ και 10 ή καλύτερα 100 nF).
> Βασίλειος.




Βασίλη,

καταρχας το τροφοδοτικο υψηλης τασης εχει επανω στην πλακετα που εχει προσαρμοστει , διαιρετη ταση και το προσεξα σημερα!!! θα πρεπει να αποσυνδεσω κατι? μηπως παρουσιαζει θορυβο λογο καποιου σημειου η συνεχεια του κυκλωματος μετα την εξοδο της υψηλης? 

εχω και θα βαλω η μπορει να βρω στο υπαρον κυκλωμα , θα το δω τωρα

----------


## nio-4-

> 1, Παναγιώτη (nestoras), ευχαριστώ για την παρέμβαση. Αυτόν τον τύπο φίλτρου εννοούσα. 
> 
> 2. Γιάννη, να προτιμήσεις το φίλτρο 2 βαθμίδων, που φιλτράρει τις υψηλές συχνότητες καλύτερα.
> Βασίλειος.



θα μπορουσαμε να κανουμε κατευθειαν το το τροφοδοτικο συνεχους τυπου ετσι ωστε να μην καθυστερησουμε και παρεμβαλονται θεματα στο σημα που πρεπει να λυσουμε , διχως λογο δεδομενου οτι δεν θα το χρειαστουμε?

----------


## nio-4-

> Σε πρόσφατη κατασκευή με τελεστικούς χρησιμοποίησα αυτό στην είσοδο των 230V AC:
> 
> https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...1FzDV035j54%3d
> 
> και πρόσθεσα Ferrite Beads εν σειρά και στη θετική αλλά και στην αρνητική τροφοδοσία τους (εννοείται και πυκνωτές απόζευξης):
> 
> https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...Fdf8C2Mw%3d%3d
> 
> Απλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο άμεσα θα μπορείς να έχεις τα παραπάνω υλικά.



Νεστορα ,

ευχαριστω και εγω για την παρεμβαση, θα ψαξω και εγω να βρω τωρα μονο την ονομασια θελω να δω να ειμαι σιγουρος εννοω

----------


## VaselPi

Η υψηλή τάση αναγκαστικά θα δημιουργείται από τα 12 βολτ, δηλαδή με τρόπο που γίνεται στη δική σου πηγή υψηλής τάσης και θα θορυβεί. Επομένως, η υψηλή τάση πρέπει καταλλήλως να φιλτραριστεί. Αυτή η δουλειά πρέπει να γίνει ούτως ή άλλως. 
Το φίλτρο της υψηλής τάσης (βαθυπερατό φίλτρο αντίσταση-πυκνωτής) πρέπει να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στο τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης.
Οι αντιστάσεις που αναφέρεις, δεν είναι διαιρέτης τάσης, αλλά προστατεύουν την πηγή υψηλής τάσης από ένα  ένδεχόμενο βραχυκύκλωμα της υψηλής τάσης προς τη Γη.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (09-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Η υψηλή τάση αναγκαστικά θα δημιουργείται από τα 12 βολτ, δηλαδή με τρόπο που γίνεται στη δική σου πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Επομένως, η υψηλή τάση πρέπει καταλλήλως να φιλτραριστεί. Αυτή η δουλειά πρέπει να γίνει ούτως ή άλλως. 
> Το φίλτρο της υψηλής τάσης (βαθυπερατό φίλτρο αντίσταση-πυκνωτής) πρέπει να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στο τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης.
> Βασίλειος.



1.για την χαμηλη ταση εννοω , την ταση που θα τροφοδοτει ολο την διαταξη.

2. Το φιλτρο θα το κανω τωρα, πως μπορω να τοο δοκιμασω? τροφοδοτω το τροφοδοτικο και μετραω με τον παλμογραφο που?

----------


## VaselPi

Συναρμολογείς το φίλτρο-αφαιρείς τον κρύσταλλο- συνδέεις και τροφοδοτείς πηγή υψηλής τάσης, την πλακέτα και τον τελεστικό, ενώ το σήμα το μελετάς με τον παλμογράφο. Συγκρίνεις την έξοδο του σήματος στον τελεστικό με και δίχως το φίλτρο.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Συναρμολογείς το φίλτρο-αφαιρείς τον κρύσταλλο- συνδέεις και τροφοδοτείς πηγή υψηλής τάσης, την πλακέτα και τον τελεστικό, ενώ το σήμα το μελετάς με τον παλμογράφο. Συγκρίνεις την έξοδο του σήματος στον τελεστικό με και δίχως το φίλτρο.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη,

υστερα απο πειραματα και οπως ηταν αναμενομενο, παρατηρησα οτι οσο ανεβαζω την χωρητικοτητα του φιλτρου τοσο μειώνεται ο θορυβος - σημα απο τον τελεστικο.

κανοντας το φιλτρο απο εστω 22nF /100KΩ χαθηκαν οι θετικοι παλμοι που εμφανιζονται μαζι με τον θορυβο. Βεβαια λογο βιασυνης δεν εβγαλα τον κρυσταλλο και ισως να σε βοηθησει να βγαλεις και αλλα συμπερασματα.

οποτε τωρα με 150 nF χωρητηκοτητας φιλτρου στην εξοδο ακριβως της υψηλη τασης του τροφοδοτικου εχουμε περιπου 0,2v/div -0,3v/div = 200mv/div -300mv/div με .1ms/div

1.Αρα??? μηπως εδω ειναι το προβλημα του θορύβου και δεν χρειαζεται φιλτρο AC? παρηγγειλα ενα διπλο φιλτρο βεβαια πριν λιγο . ποσο μπορω να τον μειωσω? να βαλω 1μF? θα ψαξω να βρω οσο περισσοτερους πυκνωτες υψηλλης τασης εχω

2.και γιατι δεν βγαινουν οι παλμοι στην εξοδο του τελεστικου με τον κρυσταλλο επανω?? (φυσικα δεν "μαζεψα" την περιοδο δεν το κοιτουσα και πολη ωρα)

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.

Αυτά που θα σου πω εδώ είναι της Θεωρίας, δηλαδή πολύ γενικά.
Έτσι, βλέποντας τον θόρυβο που δημιουργεί το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης, συμπεραίνουμε ότι λειτουργεί με ηλεκτρονικά κλειδιά και η περίοδος της εναλλασσόμενης τάσης που δημιουργεί είναι 20 μs. 
Έστω ότι η παραγόμενη d.c. τάση είναι 800 βολτ. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μαζί με τα 800 βολτ d.c, το τροφοδοτικό αυτό παράγει και 0,8 βολτ a.c. (1/1000, «καβάλα» στο d.c), από τα οποία πρέπει να απαλλαγείς. Αν δεν τα απαλλαγείς, με τον έναν ή άλλον τρόπο αυτά τα 0,8 βολτ a.c. θα σου εισέλθουν στην πλακέτα και από εκεί - στην έξοδο του τελεστικού, ως παλμοί παρεμβολής με περίοδο 20 μs. 
Έστω τώρα ότι θέλεις να μειώσεις την a.c. τάση του τροφοδοτικού (τα 0,8 βολτ) 10 φορές, δίχως να επηρεαστεί πολύ η τιμή της d.c. (τα 800 βολτ). Ο πιο απλός τρόπος είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο RC, μεριμνώντας, η σταθερά χρόνου _τ_ = RC να είναι χονδρικά 10 φορές μεγαλύτερη της περιόδου της a.c. τάσης, η οποία είναι 20 μs. Αν επιλέξεις R=100 κΩ, τότε για να είναι το γινόμενο RC = 10x20x10-6 s, για τον πυκνωτή προκύπτει η τιμή C = _τ_/R=2x10-4s/105Ω=2x10-9 F ή 2 nF. 
Πρόσεξε τώρα την εξής λεπτομέρεια. Θα έχεις μεγαλύτερη μείωση της a.c. τάσης αν το φίλτρο το κάνεις 2 βαθμίδων ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, τριών: αντίσταση-πικνωτής-αντίσταση-πυκνωτής και αντίσταση πυκνωτής. Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι το άθροισμα των αντιστάσεων να μην υπερβεί τα 200 κΩ, καθότι το ρεύμα d.c. του διαιρέτη τάσης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή θα δημιουργήσει μία πτώση τάσης στα 200 κΩ, η οποί θα σου μειώσει ελαφρώς τα 800 βολτ.
Και κάτι ακόμη. Το φίλτρο που σου προτείνει ο Παναγιώτης (nestoras) - να το βάλεις, καθότι θα σου προστατέψει από τον υψύσυχνο θόρυβο του δικτύου (220 βολτ) ακόμη και τον παλμογράφο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## VaselPi

Παναγιώτη (nestoras), θερμή παράκληση: Βοήθα τον Γιάννη (nio-4), όπως και όσο μπορείς.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Παναγιώτη (nestoras), θερμή παράκληση: Βοήθα τον Γιάννη (nio-4), όπως και όσο μπορείς.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα παιδιά!!! 

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ....

Βασίλη και Νέστορα  (Παναγιώτη) 

Προτείνω να κάνω στα γρήγορα ένα τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης με ενα μικρο Μ/Σ και 5-6 διοδους (Έχω ένα τέτοιου τύπου σε μια φορητή ηλεκτρική διάταξη)  Είναι απλό και μπορούμε να το διαμορφώσουμε  οπως θελουμε.

Έτσι θα έχει Ελληνική σφραγίδα ένα τέτοιου τύπου Ηλεκτρονική διάταξη ως απάντηση στα ξενοφερτα και πολύ διαφημιζόμενα....

Το τροφοδοτικό υψηλης τάσης αυτό είναι τύπου switch να φανταστώ σωστά?

Άρα και εμείς αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να κάνουμε παλμό άρα θόρυβο 50 Hz είναι Καλά? Με ένα δύο τρανζίστορ είμαστε Καλά? Πως μπορουμε να τα υπολογίσουμε?

Βρήκα αυτό παιδιά,  Το οποίο από τα λίγα που ξέρω χωρίζονται Όλα αυτά στην συχνότητα που παράγεται  (Εδώ με NE555) τον Μ/ Σ και την διάταξη ανύψωσης?  Σταθεροποίησης τάσης απλά δεν ξέρω τι θόρυβο που παράγουν 

http://www.instructables.com/topics/I-need-a-300-volt-DC-power-supply/

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα ,

  Δείτε αυτο το θεμα παιδια, αυτο εναι ενα τζακοτ, ο LM723 δινει 2,5 - 20μv output noise voltage !!!

  νομιζω μας κανει γανδι!!!

δειχνει και ενα σχηματικο

https://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/t...-supply.71398/

----------


## vikiath

γενικος νομος για ολους τους διαιρετες τασης ειναι οτι απο μεσα τους πρεπει να περνα το 10Χ εως και 100Χ το ρευμα αυτου που θα τροφοδοτει...

----------

nio-4- (11-05-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> γενικος νομος για ολους τους διαιρετες τασης ειναι οτι απο μεσα τους πρεπει να περνα το 10Χ εως και 100Χ το ρευμα αυτου που θα τροφοδοτει...



καλησπερα Βκυ,

  το τροφοδοτικο πως το βλεπει που επισύναψα? εχει 20μV output noise voltage

τι προτινεις? να το κανω?

----------


## nio-4-

καησπερα,


 εκανα το τροφοδοτικο του λιν που επσυναψα  φυσικα χωρις το LM4040...

αλλα τιποτα.... αν εχει κανεεις κανενα σχεδιο ας ανεβασει....

ευχαριστω

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα παιδιά, 

Το πρόβλημα Τελικά ήταν αυτό που υπέθεσε και έπεσε για μια ακόμη φορά μέσα ο Βασίλης!!! Χωρίς να κάνει λάθος πουθενά και σε κανένα πρόβλημα, είχε πει για την γείωση του σπιτιού και βασικά της ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές!!! Στην πρίζα λοιπόν που τροφοδοτω τον παλμογραφο και τον Μ/Σ του τροφοδοτικου της ηλεκτρονικής διάταξης έχω βάλω ένα διπλό πολυπριζο το οποίο κάνει σταθεροποίηση τάσης και προστασία ευαίσθητων ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών οπότε τυχαία το κατάλαβα προσπαθώντας να τροφοδότησω την διάταξη 

Έχω πάρει φίλτρο 2 βαθμίδων  220ν αλλά δεν βλέπω διάφορα Όταν δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα στο σπίτι Εκτός από την ηλεκτρονική διάταξη 

Λοιπόν, το αποτέλεσμα εν συντομία είναι το εξης:

10mv θόρυβο!!!! Και ανα 3 δευτερόλεπτα πετάγεται μια αρνητική κυματομορφη θορύβου στα -10mv και επανέρχεται ακαριαία 

Το δε σήμα έχει ουρά  (πλάτος- διάρκεια)  παλμού περί τα 150- 200 μS (0,2mS) αναμενόμενο από παλιές μέτρησης λογο της κατασκευής της πλακέτας.
   Το δε ύψος  (μέτωπο? ) παλμού είναι 30mv - 90mv

Πάμε καλά παιδιά???

Τι κάνουμε??

----------


## nio-4-

ανεβαζω και την συλλογη οπτικου υλικου δια του λογου του αληθες,

καθε φωτο εχει ονομασια την κλιμακα σε υψοςκαι πλατος μεταξυ 10mv ή 20mv και 200μs(0,2ms) ή  500μs (0,5ms)  /div
10mV-500μS.jpg10mv θορυβος 2.jpg10mv θορυβος.jpg20mV-500μS.jpg20mV-500μS -2.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

και οι υπολοιπες
20mV-200μS -1.jpg20mV-200μS -2.jpg20mV-200μS -3.jpg20mV-200μS -4.jpg20mV-200μS -5.jpg20mV-200μS.jpg

Σημείωση,  
   εμφανίζονται και μεγάλοι παλμοί απλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί να τους πιάσει σε φωτο το κινητό. 

   Επίσης, παίζω με το ποντεσιομετρο level για να εμφανίσει παλμούς

----------

